# This day is *still* really dragging



## editor (Jul 8, 2008)

Continuing on from this 2,800+ post thread...


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 8, 2008)

first in


----------



## Minnie_the_Minx (Jul 8, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> first in


 

It's only nearly 12.30.  

There's nothing happening here.  Time for Pacman methinks


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 8, 2008)

I never could stand games where the only way to win is by getting a massive higher than anyone else score. I like battering end of level bosses, and screens that say 'You Win'


----------



## TitanSound (Jul 8, 2008)

I am seriously contemplating livening my day up by taking a cheese grater to my balls.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm making a mental list of things to smash in my house when I get home.  Might be Darth Tater first, I can afford to lose him.


----------



## ovaltina (Jul 8, 2008)

I'm going to Tooting now. Urban's blocked there.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2008)

My word, my first subject that had rolled over to a second thread! 
I am not sure whether to feel proud of this achievement or ashamed of my career.  

Thoughts on a postcode?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 8, 2008)

Sadken said:


> I'm making a mental list of things to smash in my house when I get home.  Might be *Darth Tater* first, I can afford to lose him.




You made a sith lord potato head didn't you Ken? *shakes head* your messing with forces you cannot understand. If you strike it down it will become more powerful than you can possibly imagine


----------



## Sadken (Jul 8, 2008)

Good luck and Godspeed, ovaltina.


----------



## ovaltina (Jul 8, 2008)

*weeps*


----------



## Sadken (Jul 8, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> You made a sith lord potato head didn't you Ken? *shakes head* your messing with forces you cannot understand. If you strike it down it will become more powerful than you can possibly imagine



When we last met, I was but the potatoe....


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2008)

I just did some business..... 

Pah, recession my arse!!!


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 8, 2008)

yeh one of my bigger ones extended their term by 12 months this morning. recession indeed


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 8, 2008)

Badgers said:


> I just did some business.....
> 
> Pah, recession my arse!!!




I thought you meant 'business' as in 'going to the toilet' 

Damn my scatalogical brain pattern!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 8, 2008)

<salutes original thread>

and now the sequel


----------



## rennie (Jul 8, 2008)

Get off our thread marty!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 8, 2008)

rennie said:


> Get off our thread marty!



i'm still employed - just enjoying gardening leave - and i will be getting a job soon - promise

an agency rang me yesterday about an opportunity in east london

haven't rang them back yet - it'll give me something to do this afternoon


----------



## rennie (Jul 8, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 8, 2008)

So many posts of people saying "i'm bored" in different ways... meems asked me to entertain her with some spreadsheet anecdotes from my exciting job... spreadsheet anecdotes?  "well, there was this one time excel crashed and i lost half an hours work"... fuck sake...


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 8, 2008)

I've just been told I won't have a job here come the end of the year. I knew it was coming but it's never nice to hear. 
That, coupled with getting no sleep last night due to my ill baby daughter has left me with rather a lot of drag. I've really got a lot to get together but I really can't be arsed.


----------



## girasol (Jul 8, 2008)

Mine is going too fast, feels like I've done lots of things, but I'm not sure I've achieved anything...


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2008)

People are dropping like flies all over. 
Our companies is running at bare minimum of staff we can get away from. 
My clients are disappearing at a rate of knots though, not just the staff but whole companies.


----------



## Yetman (Jul 8, 2008)

Badgers said:


> People are dropping like flies all over.
> Our companies is running at bare minimum of staff we can get away from.
> My clients are disappearing at a rate of knots though, not just the staff but whole companies.



Get that redundancy cover in while you can mate 

My place doesnt make people redundant, it offers them jobs as low level chumps in offices 29 miles away or tells them to fuck off..........which isnt good as the contract I'm working on isnt doing well at all


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2008)

I am spending too much on insurance already. 
Although this option is starting to seem tempting. 
Still ends up being about £300 a year but that is less than a months rent.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 8, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I've just been told I won't have a job here come the end of the year. I knew it was coming but it's never nice to hear.
> That, coupled with getting no sleep last night due to my ill baby daughter has left me with rather a lot of drag. I've really got a lot to get together but I really can't be arsed.



Bad luck Suplex 

Take it you're already looking for alternatives?


My day hasn't dragged too much at all, but I'm seriously considering stopping my habit of listening to the Today programme of a morning cos it keeps making me panic with its doommongering over the fucking crunchie credit


----------



## dark mistress (Jul 8, 2008)

I've had no work to do all day and I'm the only person in the office. Which sounds good, but is really, really boring


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2008)

The last half hour draws near.


----------



## dark mistress (Jul 8, 2008)

Someone just emailed me to go to the pub. Hallelujah


----------



## Badgers (Jul 8, 2008)

Sad to say that I HAVE to go to the pub tonight and feeling like crap. 
Not gonna stay for long though, just a couple of pints and then running home for my sofa and pasta  

Must be feeling poo if the pub seems a chore!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 8, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Bad luck Suplex
> 
> Take it you're already looking for alternatives?
> (



Not yet. I really don't know what to do. I have been staff for about 13 years so  am a bit unsure as to what to do in the freelance world (and how long I can sustain it).


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2008)

Been a fun morning. 
Meeting, few calls, few emails, some grim despair and some roles in the company outsourced.  

Eating sarnies now which is nice


----------



## sojourner (Jul 9, 2008)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> Not yet. I really don't know what to do. I have been staff for about 13 years so  am a bit unsure as to what to do in the freelance world (and how long I can sustain it).



If you haven't already started, get polishing the CV and get creative with how to emphasise your skills

Good luck.  I'd shit meself if that was me  and there's no guarantee it's not going to be me


----------



## lav-senior (Jul 9, 2008)

Is it pissing rain to the same degree in England as it is in Dublin? Cos seriously, it has been raining here since 1992. Honestly, it just never, ever stops.


----------



## ovaltina (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm falling asleep at my desk again. Have already eaten lunch and two banannas.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2008)

London has been raining all day today. 
Seems to either be boiling or wet on any given day right now. 

Good for the garden though


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 9, 2008)

There is a large tub of jelly babies and liquorice allsorts in our rest room. Every trip to the kitchen, toilet and fridge I take a handful. I am such a fatty 

Also I just can't seem to get on with work today. My concentration is zero and my motivation less than. I have a pile of work to do but I just can't be arsed. Maybe the jelly babies will do it for me.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2008)

Have just received my four Stubbi Anti Litter Pouches in post which has cheered me up a bit. Funky little things and hopefully will make our planet a tiny bit nicer or something.


----------



## rennie (Jul 9, 2008)

I am on holiday tomorrow so today is actually going a bit too quick.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2008)

rennie said:


> I am on holiday tomorrow so today is actually going a bit too quick.



Wrong thread


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2008)

My Director is getting hassled endlessly by recruitment consultants and getting angry about it. 

I am considering placing an advert on gumtree in his name requesting that recruitment consultants contact him. Possibly with his mobile, direct line and email address on? 

Hmmm


----------



## SwizzleStiX (Jul 9, 2008)

Leaving bang on five today, not feeling good


----------



## ovaltina (Jul 9, 2008)

Time for another bananna


----------



## rennie (Jul 9, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Wrong thread



Give us a break yo!


----------



## N_igma (Jul 9, 2008)

At least you lot have the t'internet when you're working, all sites are banned from my computer.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2008)

This cold is getting a bit tiresome now. 
Can't stop hacking and moaning.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 9, 2008)

who plans to leave early today then? i'm thinking 5pm. seems a good call to me


----------



## baldrick (Jul 9, 2008)

5pm is my usual leaving time.  i'm considering a risky 4:45.

hmmm.

the weather outside is _evil _


----------



## ovaltina (Jul 9, 2008)

Somebody keeps outbidding me on ebay.


----------



## baldrick (Jul 9, 2008)

Get a sniper?

Literal, or programmatical (is that even a word?)


----------



## Sadken (Jul 9, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> who plans to leave early today then? i'm thinking 5pm. seems a good call to me



Lol at 5pm being "early".  Some days I'm up out of this bitch by, like, 4.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 9, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Lol at 5pm being "early".  Some days I'm up out of this bitch by, like, 4.



you crazy motherfucker. what's keeping you so late today? the internet?


----------



## ovaltina (Jul 9, 2008)

outbid again, and now it's too expensive. I'm off for a fag.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 9, 2008)

ovaltina said:


> Somebody keeps outbidding me on ebay.



cunts. what you buying?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2008)

Sick, Sick, Sick...


----------



## ovaltina (Jul 9, 2008)

Whoa... just fell asleep again. 

It was a telly projector for £90 but now it's in the last half hour and it's gone well past £100. I'm not paying that!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 9, 2008)

Fecking rain...
I wanna be home on the sofa now, not walking in the rain to the station.


----------



## rennie (Jul 9, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Fecking rain...
> I wanna be home on the sofa now, not walking in the rain to the station.



Me too. And on this note, adieu!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 10, 2008)

Cold has progressed to man-flu so staying in bed today.


----------



## Yetman (Jul 10, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Cold has progressed to man-flu so staying in bed today.



Maybe you should start a 'this cold is really dragging' thread?


----------



## baldrick (Jul 10, 2008)

hungry.  i want my lunch now


----------



## Badgers (Jul 10, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Maybe you should start a 'this cold is really dragging' thread?



What is the point of having a cold if you can't moan on and on about it for ages? In fact what is the point of life if you can't moan on and on about it for ages?


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 10, 2008)

fuck me i'm bored


----------



## Sadken (Jul 10, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> fuck me i'm bored



I've just been looking up obscure german footballer's websites in an effort to stop me trying to find out how many cups of tea a human man can drink before dying.  Office is closed for staff training, computer system is down but I'm not getting trained up till this afternoon.  I had to drag myself out of bed for this shite.  Not good.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 10, 2008)

i've stolen a bottle of spanish white from the store cupboard. other than that my day has been pretty uneventful


----------



## Badgers (Jul 10, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> i've stolen a bottle of spanish white from the store cupboard. other than that my day has been pretty uneventful



Do you have a company account with a courier? If so could you send it over, I will PM my address. 

Cheers


----------



## Sadken (Jul 10, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> i've stolen a bottle of spanish white from the store cupboard. other than that my day has been pretty uneventful



I wrote a poem about Mario out of Big Brother.   That was a low.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 10, 2008)

@ Badgers - of course. there's also some red stuff and some pink champagne. let me know how many bottles 

Sadken - care to share with the group?


----------



## Sadken (Jul 10, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> @ Badgers - of course. there's also some red stuff and some pink champagne. let me know how many bottles
> 
> Sadken - care to share with the group?



I already did on the big brother thread.  It's a bit shit but "they" say that it's illegal to try and flick elastic bands in the junior's face these days.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 10, 2008)

right i'm off to sainsburys and then i'm going to do my expenses. these fuckers owe me hundreds (minus a bottle of wine, of course)


----------



## Badgers (Jul 10, 2008)

Sad to admit but I would rather be in work infecting people now.


----------



## ovaltina (Jul 10, 2008)

Food tally so far today: 

one falafal baguette (calories unknown  )
one vegan carrot & stuff sandwich (less than 300 calories!  )
one tuna pasta thing (600ish calories  )
one pastry (calories unknown - prob a lot tho  )
one medium-size bananna (87 calories)
several black coffees (no sugar)

So I've got space left for a twiglet


----------



## Badgers (Jul 10, 2008)

More squash here


----------



## Yetman (Jul 10, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Sad to admit but I would rather be in work infecting people now.



Dude, thats crap. You cant start a thread like this then say something like that 

Dont you have an xbox or some porn or something? anything?!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 10, 2008)

No x-box but probably some porn or something.....


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 10, 2008)

goddamn this office is like a morgue - i think someone might have added  rohypnol to the milk again


----------



## baldrick (Jul 10, 2008)

i've got *nothing* to do that isn't boring 

2.25 hours left


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 10, 2008)

what the fuck did people used to do?? i mean, before the internet


----------



## sojourner (Jul 10, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> what the fuck did people used to do?? i mean, before the internet



Read

Play the harmonica - boss wasn't too keen on that though 

Smoke 40 fags -AT MY DESK 

Drink 12 cups of black coffee

Go the shop for multiple bags of toffees


----------



## Badgers (Jul 10, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> what the fuck did people used to do?? i mean, before the internet



Filing


----------



## baldrick (Jul 10, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Read
> 
> Play the harmonica - boss wasn't too keen on that though
> 
> ...


see, the only thing i could get away with in my office is repeated cups of coffee.  if i read a book i swear my boss would make me reorganise the stationery cupboard or something


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 10, 2008)

cripes. maybe they talked more. did they talk?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 10, 2008)

I guess so, not like they could put each other 'on ignore' back then?


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 10, 2008)

good idea. i'm going to put a few of my colleagues on ignore _right now_. the suckers!!!!!!


----------



## sojourner (Jul 10, 2008)

baldrick said:


> see, the only thing i could get away with in my office is repeated cups of coffee.  if i read a book i swear my boss would make me reorganise the stationery cupboard or something



Oh, this was my OLD boss - I worked for him when I was 18, and got away with murder   He was a right aggressive cunt, but turned a blind eye to me reading if it was quiet.  He wasn't keen on the harmonica, but mainly cos I couldn't be discreet about it, like I could with my book


----------



## Yetman (Jul 10, 2008)

My mrs mum and gran are at my house probably trashing it with their Tesco chickens that they mishandle all over the kitchen covering the whole place in a thin film of fowl slime. Then just throwing all the plates in the washing up bowl without scraping them and then just dunking stuff instead of washing it thus covering all our plates and shit in the same thin film of chicken grease. I'm going to get home and the whole place is gonna stink like colonel's sanders' wifes family bucket 

So I'm quite liking it here at the moment....


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 10, 2008)

right, literally fuck this shit, am off to the pub. can't bare the silence any longer!!!!


----------



## Yetman (Jul 10, 2008)

Go on Dolly thats the spirit old bean!!


----------



## chegrimandi (Jul 10, 2008)

that's me girl.


----------



## ovaltina (Jul 10, 2008)

16 minutes to go. I haven't fallen asleep at my desk once today!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 10, 2008)

Dragged myself off the sofa, washed up and now back on the sofa.


----------



## silver (Jul 10, 2008)

I'm soooo bored, I literally have had nothing to do all afternoon


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2008)

Friday.... 







Still feeling like crap on a stick but decided to roll into the office. Could have done another day of mithering on the sofa but will mither at my desk for the day as the coffee is free. 

Tomorrow is new phone day which makes me feel better.


----------



## Numbers (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm currently on the sofa, but am not ill, nor am on holiday.  Am beeing cheeky, was (self inflicted) ill y/day so have decided on a 4 day weekend.

I'm gonna go to the wonderful shopping extravaganza that is Stratford to see if I can get some nice flower pots in the £shop.  

It better drag today.


----------



## Dj TAB (Jul 11, 2008)

Numbers said:


> I'm currently on the sofa, but am not ill, nor am on holiday.  Am beeing cheeky, was (self inflicted) ill y/day so have decided on a 4 day weekend.
> 
> I'm gonna go to the wonderful shopping extravaganza that is Stratford to see if I can get some nice flower pots in the £shop.
> 
> It better drag today.



naughty!


----------



## Numbers (Jul 11, 2008)

Dj TAB said:


> naughty!


You're not wrong there mate, but ho hum.  I'm not a sick note so can pull it off when I do.


----------



## Yetman (Jul 11, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Tomorrow is new phone day which makes me feel better.



I might get a new phone, this 18m contract shit tho.....  I do need a new camera as well....  dammit.......I dont need these kinds of problems on Friday today is casual sex day ffs


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 11, 2008)

have chronic hangover of death. gah


----------



## oddworld (Jul 11, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> have chronic hangover of death. gah


 
I saw your facebook status yesterday , am not surprised.

</tuts at Dolly>


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2008)

Meh, too much to do after yesterday's sick day. 
Now I don't know where to start and lunch is hours away.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 11, 2008)

oddworld said:


> I saw your facebook status yesterday , am not surprised.
> 
> </tuts at Dolly>



yeh the horse tranquiliser bit was a lie. i'll do anything for effect me


----------



## oddworld (Jul 11, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> yeh the horse tranquiliser bit was a lie. i'll do anything for effect me


 
I was talking out loud to my monitor 

"Oh Dolly" I said.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2008)

Just been speaking to a TV celeb who was moaning about how poor they are. 
My heart bled for about 8 seconds but I am over it now. 

Smoke break time....


----------



## baldrick (Jul 11, 2008)

booooooored.


----------



## Numbers (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm watching a reggae documentary that Dan U posted up ages ago, just had a 'smoke break' too.

My missus made some yogurt yesterday which is exceedingly good.

A slow dragging day of ganga and reggae docs/movies me thinks.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 11, 2008)

i'm starving. lunch time seems a long way off


----------



## Yetman (Jul 11, 2008)

Numbers said:


> I'm watching a reggae documentary that Dan U posted up ages ago, just had a 'smoke break' too.
> 
> My missus made some yogurt yesterday which is exceedingly good.
> 
> A slow dragging day of ganga and reggae docs/movies me thinks.



How did she make yoghurt? 

I had to sleep in my basement last night on a silly fold out bed thing, my neck and back are fucked and I've got a headache. Its spoiling my fridayishness


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 11, 2008)

Yetman said:


> *I had to sleep in my basement last night *on a silly fold out bed thing, my neck and back are fucked and I've got a headache. Its spoiling my fridayishness



erm? why?! in the doghouse is it??


----------



## marty21 (Jul 11, 2008)

i'm actually doing something work related today going to see an agency for a bit of a chat at 3 - then it will be pub time, i'll have earned it after 30 minutes chat with a recruitment consultant


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2008)

Cheese and marmite sarnie now.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2008)

Yetman said:


> How did she make yoghurt?


----------



## Sadken (Jul 11, 2008)

This is a total joke.  We're all young, sexy, lithe professional fuckhearts and yet we're spending day after day moaning about how bored we are.  I'm considering doing something quite rash.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sadken said:


> T  I'm considering doing something quite rash.


 what, like, actually work or summat?


----------



## Yetman (Jul 11, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> erm? why?! in the doghouse is it??



Nah the mrs mum and gran stayed over, its great actually they made me dinner last night, didnt mind when I was at the pub til ages and tried to make me breakfast this morning (even though I couldnt have it cos I cant eat pork for the next month - damn voodoo ) and then made me lunch to take to work!! Women were much better in the old days 



Badgers said:


>



That looks ace 

In fact, the mrs gran bought me a pie maker yesterday as well


----------



## Numbers (Jul 11, 2008)

Yetman said:


> How did she make yoghurt?


We use an EasiYo thingy she got from work to test, we get loads of things to test.






Lovely indeed.


e2a: You can add your own ingredients  too


----------



## Sadken (Jul 11, 2008)

marty21 said:


> what, like, actually work or summat?



Slow down, mate, let's not lose our heads here...

Nah, probably more along the lines of saying I'm going out to get a drink and then spending 20 minutes in Cash Converters picking out loads of DVDS to buy with their 6 for a tenner deal, getting buyer's remorse just before purchasing them, putting them back and then returning to the office.  

Take THAT, system!


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 11, 2008)

Sadken said:


> I'm considering doing something quite rash.



me too. i might have cheese and pickle for lunch instead of chicken and chorizo. crazy


----------



## Yetman (Jul 11, 2008)

Numbers said:


> e2a: You can add your own ingredients  too



Fucking hell I remember the hash yoghurt catastrophe of '99......that was a pretty mental few hours


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 11, 2008)

I should have bought some custard creams. I really want a custard cream now. I knew I would but still I thought "I'll be good, I'll leave them on the shelf. Need to lose weight etc.." but now i want one. Really want one. Want one enough to kill to get one. It's bad


----------



## Sadken (Jul 11, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> me too. i might have cheese and pickle for lunch instead of chicken and chorizo. crazy



In 30 years time, that decision will be considered culturally significant.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 11, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I should have bought some custard creams. I really want a custard cream now. I knew I would but still I thought "I'll be good, I'll leave them on the shelf. Need to lose weight etc.." but now i want one. Really want one. Want one enough to kill to get one. It's bad



That sort of indecision over trivial shit blights my whole life.  I can spend about ten minutes thinking about whether or not to get the radio from upstairs or some shite like that.


----------



## baldrick (Jul 11, 2008)

Sadken said:


> This is a total joke. We're all young, sexy, lithe professional fuckhearts and yet we're spending day after day moaning about how bored we are. I'm considering doing something quite rash.


who are you calling professional?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## Sadken (Jul 11, 2008)

baldrick said:


> who are you calling professional?



Ok, well, some of us are just young, sexy and lithe then.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2008)

Just over two hours down now. 
One hour for lunch to kill. 
Then the afternoon stint to survive and freedom arrives.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 11, 2008)

i now have to go to lunch at starbucks with a colleague. which is fine but the company will be awful. and i already have a cracking headache


----------



## baldrick (Jul 11, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Ok, well, some of us are just young, sexy and lithe then.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> lunch at _starbucks_



You are the devil


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 11, 2008)

yes i am. but you know, fuck it


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2008)

I am going for a KFC / McDonalds comdo for lunch. 
Washed down with the tears of a dying baby Panda. 

All food groups covered


----------



## Sadken (Jul 11, 2008)

I'll probably have a cheese sandwich again.  Might get myself a coke as well to show solidarity with Dolly shitting on the South and Central American kiddie workers.  Might just book myself a flight out there to get myself some sun and punch some of them individually in the face through Bastard Tours whilst I'm at it.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 11, 2008)

yeh yeh, cos fair trade really is a viable concept 

i actively don't boycott any companies - it is an imbecilic approach to take, since all companies are massively exploitative in one way or another. just cos some gay liberal no-logo twat decides that starbucks is worse than any other company, i mean jesus - are people really that thick??


----------



## Sadken (Jul 11, 2008)

My take on the whole thing is that every single corporation out there is run by cunts and if they had the chance they'd all be the biggest and to be the biggest you have to shit all over everyone to get there.  It's only Tchibo's own fault that the whole "selling random shit" thing didn't work out as well for them as Starbucks' whole "play shitty music and make idiots think they're in Friends" schtick otherwise they'd be farting in the face of Salvadorian farmers as soon as look at them.  As it is they probably rub shit in the face of Mexicans.

The only way to ensure you aren't exploiting anyone in today's society is just to stay inside all day long wanking over memories until you starve to death.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 11, 2008)

Sadken said:


> The only way to ensure you aren't exploiting anyone in today's society is just to stay inside all day long wanking over memories until you starve to death.



which, as appealing a prospect as this is, it won't pay the bills. so lunch at starbucks it is my friends


----------



## Numbers (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm tuckng into my lunch now, easy single & crisp sandwiches, Rolo split yogurt and a bottle of Lucozade (I am sick afterall).

The day is definitely going slower than if I was at work.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2008)

Soup for lunch.... 
Chicken, potato and bacon BIG soup  

Not quiet as nice as the Friday pub lunch but it will do I guess.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 11, 2008)

no bread???


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2008)

No bread sadly. 
Gonna have the soup, stroll round the park to clear my head and then work more. 

Not an ideal lunch but could be worse I guess.


----------



## Yetman (Jul 11, 2008)

Numbers said:


> I'm tuckng into my lunch now, easy single & crisp sandwiches, Rolo split yogurt



Lol! How old are you?! 


.....that does sound bloody nice actually..... 

Just been reading some of the nonsense you wrote back in the day, this is a story about a man who starts beating his ass (donkey) from v21 onwards because it wont stop falling over in front of some angel, so the ass starts talking to the dude and saying how much he's hurting its feelings and then they all make friends and carry on about their day 

http://www.drbo.org/chapter/04022.htm

God I'm bored


----------



## sojourner (Jul 11, 2008)

baldrick said:


> who are you calling professional?



And young? 

Sexy and lithe I can still just about do, when I'm not a) rolling drunk or b) hungover


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2008)

Blah, blah, blah... 
Half the office on holiday, most of the remainder at the pub quaffing ale. 
Me sitting here with two others all staring blankly at our screens and watching the clock.


----------



## Numbers (Jul 11, 2008)

Now it's raining I'm sealing myself in, cats are on the other sofa, Menace II Society playing, belly full, stoned, weekend still to come.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 11, 2008)

Numbers said:


> Now it's raining I'm sealing myself in, cats are on the other sofa, Menace II Society playing, belly full, stoned, weekend still to come.



it sounds like there's a nap coming up on your busy agenda there tony

you bastard


----------



## Numbers (Jul 11, 2008)

I need to avoid a nap really soj', I have some chores before leaving the house around 4pm (washing up/hoovering), a nap would screw that all up.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 11, 2008)

well starbucks was nice. i had a latte and a tuna and cheese toasted panini


----------



## sojourner (Jul 11, 2008)

Numbers said:


> I need to avoid a nap really soj', I have some chores before leaving the house around 4pm (washing up/hoovering), a nap would screw that all up.



Each to their own

I would go for nap over housework any day, but I know that you're Mrs Mop's younger brother


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2008)

Bastard


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Chicken, potato and bacon BIG soup





There is sweetcorn in this twatting thing!!


----------



## baldrick (Jul 11, 2008)

what's wrong with sweetcorn?

I had a smoked cheese, garlic sausage and sundried tomato sarnie and it was lush.

*breathes garlic over everyone*


----------



## Sadken (Jul 11, 2008)

I think it's more of a problem with counter revolutionary sweetcorn rather than normal, victory, sweetcorn.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2008)

baldrick said:


> what's wrong with sweetcorn?



Stinking, yellow shit. 
Comes out as it goes in. 

The devils work and totally pointless


----------



## Numbers (Jul 11, 2008)

Corn on the cob is lovely.

I've just had a Milkyway yogurt, now I'm having a beer.  I'm considering dialing in to check some emails


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 11, 2008)

i like sweetcorn. i may have it for dinner. sweetcorn on toast with a side of sweetcorn with sweetcorn for afters


----------



## Sadken (Jul 11, 2008)

Oh, well, if we're not talking about the _ideology_ of the sweetcorn and just judging it on its merits as a bit of corn then, yeah, I'm right on side too.  Viva sweetcorn, I say.


----------



## becki1701 (Jul 11, 2008)

Sweetcorn is niiiice, and each one is a genetic individual!!  We likes sweetcorns


----------



## Sadken (Jul 11, 2008)

That's right, becki, it would be wrong of us to apply sweeping generalisations to all sweetcorn.  Sure, there are some bad ones in any given field but, overall, the majority have always been nutritious and delicious and not at all racist, in my experience.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 11, 2008)

Crap vegetable is crap. Usually found hanging out with that other pariah of the vegetable world: the pea


----------



## Numbers (Jul 11, 2008)




----------



## Sadken (Jul 11, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> that other pariah of the vegetable world: the pea



You really know how to push my buttons, don't you, punk?


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 11, 2008)

i make religious mosaics out of sweetcorn. i mean, it's no biggie, it's just a hobby like


----------



## baldrick (Jul 11, 2008)

DC - you're a wrong un.

Pea-ist


----------



## becki1701 (Jul 11, 2008)

> I'll have you know that peas are a highly under-rated vegetable!!



That is a direct quote from a drunken conversation I was involved in the other day


----------



## Sadken (Jul 11, 2008)

I make WMDs out of sweetcorn.  Well, any food really.


What I'm saying is that my farts fucking _stink_


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 11, 2008)

well that's fucking disgusting then


----------



## Sadken (Jul 11, 2008)

It's just mother nature taking her course, dolly.  Beautiful in its own way.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2008)

DotCommunist said:


> the pea



I used to dislike peas to but then I 'gave peas a chance' after chatting to John Lennon. Since then I have grown to like the pea, in particular the petit pois 

Mushy peas are still filed under sweetcorn fail though


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 11, 2008)

yeh well the petit pois ain't really a pea. people who claim that are cunts


----------



## Sadken (Jul 11, 2008)

Dolly could really play a vital part in the Israel/Palestine negotiations I reckon.  Need someone out there to really cut to the chase.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2008)

Very small green peas


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 11, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Dolly could really play a vital part in the Israel/Palestine negotiations I reckon.  Need someone out there to really cut to the chase.



what is palestine? is it nicole kidman's daughter or something?


----------



## Sadken (Jul 11, 2008)

I think it's the only place on Earth that hasn't got a Starbucks yet.  It's probably of no interest to you, Mrs. Trump.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 11, 2008)

o rly?? 

http://savethebreakfastsandwich.com/Starbucks/Starbucks.asp?Id=PALESTINE_AR

(i know i know )


----------



## Yetman (Jul 11, 2008)

Badgers said:


> I used to dislike peas to but then I 'gave peas a chance' after chatting to John Lennon. Since then I have grown to like the pea, in particular the petit pois
> 
> Mushy peas are still filed under sweetcorn fail though



You are me and we claim our £5!

Sweetcorn is shit.........but corn on the cob (with butter, salt n pepper) is fukcing lush....

And mushy peas are crap, but peas are nice........I am yet to make mushy beans but I expect they'll be crap too so......meh....


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2008)

Yetman said:


> corn on the cob (with butter, salt n pepper) is fukcing lush....



Smells lush, looks lush, but I still can't do it


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 11, 2008)

Badgers said:


> I used to dislike peas to but then I 'gave peas a chance' after chatting to John Lennon. Since then I have grown to like the pea, in particular the petit pois
> 
> Mushy peas are still filed under sweetcorn fail though



Interestingly enough 'pea' is an example of the back-formation, a word that had no initial singular. In ye olden days it was simply 'pease'.


----------



## Numbers (Jul 11, 2008)

Peas on toast is  with vinegar. 

When I was a youngun I used to get steak & kidney pies, scoop out the inside, fill it with peas, drench it with vinegar and make a sandwich from it.

Actually I still do, 'cept I leave the filling in these days.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 11, 2008)

now i want pie for tea


----------



## baldrick (Jul 11, 2008)

i'm hungry 

2 hours to go.  wonder if the vending machine is working again yet?


----------



## Sadken (Jul 11, 2008)

baldrick said:


> i'm hungry
> 
> 2 hours to go.  wonder if the vending machine is working again yet?



Did you never see Happy Days?!  Just hit it, woman!  If you're cool enough, it'll work alright.


----------



## Numbers (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm gonna make Rasta Pasta for tea tonight


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2008)

Starting to feel poorly again now and out of lemsip. 
Raining outside and the afternoon is going fooking slower than ever.


----------



## baldrick (Jul 11, 2008)

i have chicken curry mc coys and a yorkie 

the crisps taste like pot noodle though


----------



## sojourner (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm in Macc today, so that means I automatically leave in about 5 mins, on account of the ridiculous drive that awaits me with a crash-strewn M6.

Speaking of which - the M6 was SHUT last week   SHUT!!  A motorway - SHUT.  I nearly crashed in shock.    I had to frantically ring the office to ask them how the fucking fuck to get home (never ever leaving the house again without my tomtom)


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2008)

Soreen is made of big win. 
Just remembered I had half a loaf in the fridge.


----------



## becki1701 (Jul 11, 2008)

I'm going soon, I have mates coming over...oh oh so much to do...have to tidy my room


----------



## Yetman (Jul 11, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Smells lush, looks lush, but I still can't do it



I'm like that with eggs 



DotCommunist said:


> Interestingly enough 'pea' is an example of the back-formation, a word that had no initial singular. In ye olden days it was simply 'pease'.



As in pease pudding? V.interesting fact!

Do you think in the future we'll call half a pair of trousers a 'trouser' or a blade with a circular ring of metal on the end a 'scissor'?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2008)

Heh... 
The dopey lass in our office has applied and just had an interview for that telly programme (The Apprentice). 
She is just the most 'jobs-worth' person I have worked with for some years. 

I never realised that she had even applied. She asked me a few weeks ago if I watched the show and I replied by saying I had better things to do than watch talentless, greedy fucktards squabble to try and get a £100k job working for a wanker. I wondered why she looked so crestfallen at the time  

Part of me hopes she makes it on just to see her fail


----------



## Sadken (Jul 11, 2008)

What things?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2008)

Sadken said:


> What things?



Anything


----------



## Sadken (Jul 11, 2008)

Eating a bag of screws?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 11, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Eating a bag of screws?



As long as they were not made of sweetcorn


----------



## Sadken (Jul 11, 2008)

If they were though, presumably in that case you would prefer to watch the Apprentice?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 11, 2008)

Yetman said:


> I'm like that with eggs
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Who knows? perhaps one day we will describe skilful actions as 'ept'


----------



## Badgers (Jul 14, 2008)

Monday is a great day isn't it? 

Arrived in the office an hour early this morning feeling fresh as a daisy. This positive start has slowly evaporated and I am slowing down a little now. 

Not quite hit the 'drag' yet but I anticipate this arriving during the afternoon. Will try and combat this by taking a late lunch, strolling round the park or into town.


----------



## rover07 (Jul 14, 2008)

Monday....and it's hot....poo


----------



## ovaltina (Jul 14, 2008)

I can't be arsed today.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 14, 2008)

It is hot in the sunshine but my office is oddly cool despite no air conditioning. Gonna blow out the town and go for a walk round Wandsworth Park at lunch I think. Just shaved my head and it looks pretty pale compared to my face!!!


----------



## Looby (Jul 14, 2008)

I got in to work today to be told that one of my colleagues committed suicide this weekend.  He hung himself in his back garden apparently.

I didn't know him that well but some here have worked with him for over 20 years so they're devastated and it's a very weird atmosphere here.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 14, 2008)

Woah, shit.  That must be awful, probably compounded by you maybe not knowing how to react properly?  Must be really torn between acting terribly upset and not acting so upset so as not to piss off anyone who was properly close to him.  Bit of a nightmare situation and you've got my sympathy at least.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 14, 2008)

Shit, kinda puts the grim feeling here in perspective!!


----------



## Yetman (Jul 14, 2008)

Loads of people I know have hung themselves recently............

<removed sad story, too depressing for this thread>


----------



## oddworld (Jul 14, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Loads of people I know have hung themselves recently............
> 
> <removed sad story, too depressing for this thread>


 


:/


----------



## Sadken (Jul 14, 2008)

Let's get this thread back on track!

I wish I was still in bed, I've got loads of good films on DVD to watch and I never get tired of masturbating.  I also have several different tasty kinds of cheese in my fridge and a selection of berries.


----------



## oddworld (Jul 14, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Let's get this thread back on track!
> 
> I wish I was still in bed, I've got loads of good films on DVD to watch and I never get tired of masturbating. I also have several different tasty kinds of cheese in my fridge and a selection of berries.


 


:/ :/


----------



## Sadken (Jul 14, 2008)

Not feeling like pushing anything into your eye, oddworld?


----------



## oddworld (Jul 14, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Not feeling like pushing anything into your eye, oddworld?


 
Only if it involves some weird kinda sexual experiement.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm usually up to that stage by about 4 o'clock on a sick day, yeah, why not?


----------



## oddworld (Jul 14, 2008)

Sadken said:


> I'm usually up to that stage by about 4 o'clock on a sick day, yeah, why not?


 
Put the kettle on, I'll be round in 5.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 14, 2008)

You had me at kettle.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 14, 2008)

Dragging day is not happy today is it.


----------



## rennie (Jul 14, 2008)

Worst part is that it's only Monday.


----------



## Sadken (Jul 14, 2008)

rennie said:


> Worst part is that it's only Monday.



Nah, man, there's nothing wrong with Monday!  That's my funday!  My I-don't-have-to-run-day, oh fuck, that was Sunday wasn't it?  Sorry.  Yeah, Monday can fuck _right_ off.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 14, 2008)

rennie said:


> Worst part is that it's only Monday.



I normally get through Monday okay but this one has been rough. Office is pretty quiet too, two people on holiday and one off sick so quiet in here. 

Tuesday is nastier!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 14, 2008)

This day's really odd... not dragging but first day I've really felt like I've left my job. Need to remember how to look for jobs and do application forms


----------



## Badgers (Jul 14, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> This day's really odd... not dragging but first day I've really felt like I've left my job. Need to remember how to look for jobs and do application forms



Is all the cleaning done?


----------



## Upchuck (Jul 14, 2008)

You have no idea.  I am working in the twilight zone with people who I can tell am suspicious of me and there is nothing going on.  People walk back and forth etc but NOTHING HAPPENS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 14, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Is all the cleaning done?


I've done 3 loads of washing today


----------



## Badgers (Jul 14, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> I've done 3 loads of washing today



 

I was pretty good yesterday with the chores but flat needs a really good clean, hoover, mop and tidy.


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 14, 2008)

Badgers said:


> hoover, mop and tidy.


That's my plan for tomorrow... along with a swim, the cinema and picking up some photos


----------



## Badgers (Jul 14, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> That's my plan for tomorrow



You are gonna hoover, mop and tidy my flat tomorrow?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 14, 2008)

LOL not a chance sunshine  

(doubt I'll mop or hoover our place....mañana, mañana)


----------



## Yetman (Jul 14, 2008)

Hehehehehehehhehehehehehehehe! Only four more days.......just been dishing my work out to the poor suckers who'll have to do it while I'm away!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 14, 2008)

Where you off to? Vague memories of some mountains or summat?


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 14, 2008)

they are making me feel guilty by staying late so now i have to stay late


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2008)

Too early?


----------



## Yetman (Jul 15, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> Where you off to? Vague memories of some mountains or summat?



Peru 

Just going to collect my soles now 

Work is not dragging as I'm spending all my time trying frantically to book hotels and shit........I'm such a fucking last minute twat


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Peru




Deepest darkest?


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 15, 2008)

will you take mountains of cocaine and spoon out and go mental?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> will you take mountains of cocaine and spoon out and go mental?



Who are you asking?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2008)

I have just been phished - http://www.raaness.no/includes/soa/online.lloydstsb.co.uk/index.html


----------



## Yetman (Jul 15, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Deepest darkest?



The deepestest and darkestest mate, high in the mountains on the border of Brazil 



dolly's gal said:


> will you take mountains of cocaine and spoon out and go mental?



That goes without saying, I do have to spend 4 hours in colombia on the way back as well......I'm going to superglue my feet to the airport floor so I cant go wandering and end up in some sort of mess involving cartels and throwing stuff out of airplanes and gringos and moolinyahoos all kicking off and pointing guns at each other at the same time in a room


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2008)

Yetman said:


> The deepestest and darkestest mate, high in the mountains on the border of Brazil



If you see any Neusticomys peruviensis then try to get me a photo. 

Cheers


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 15, 2008)

Yetman said:


> That goes without saying, I do have to spend 4 hours in colombia on the way back as well......I'm going to superglue my feet to the airport floor so I cant go wandering and end up in some sort of mess involving cartels and throwing stuff out of airplanes and gringos and moolinyahoos all kicking off and pointing guns at each other at the same time in a room



you can get some quality cocaine in peru mate - up in the mountains. no need to worry bout colombia. still, you'll be more interested in all that hippy trippy shite, no?


----------



## zenie (Jul 15, 2008)

Fancy doing any posting while you're there Sean? 

Tick tock, day is dragging and I've sat here all day with a top I've only worn a few times but has that nasty BO smell to it, that doesn't come out with washing. 

Oh and Dell are fuckin cunts who couldn't organise a piss up in a brewery, the incompetency of this company is unbelivable


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2008)

Still a while to go today. 
Not loving this place at all right now, the economy is getting fucked more and more on a weekly basis.


----------



## baldrick (Jul 15, 2008)

it's far too hot in the office.

i'm doing work for my incredibly irritating colleague again.  she micro-manages everything.  i think i can just about manage to put packs together without needing to be told which folders i should be using.  

christ almighty.


----------



## zenie (Jul 15, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Still a while to go today.
> Not loving this place at all right now, the economy is getting fucked more and more on a weekly basis.


 
Have you started stealing stuff yet?


----------



## Yetman (Jul 15, 2008)

Badgers said:


> If you see any Neusticomys peruviensis then try to get me a photo.
> 
> Cheers



That looks like a rat crossed with a hedgehog......I'll make it my sole mission to get a pic of one!



dolly's gal said:


> you can get some quality cocaine in peru mate - up in the mountains. no need to worry bout colombia. still, you'll be more interested in all that hippy trippy shite, no?



Bit of both clart bit of both 

And no Zenie, I wont be posting from there. I'll be blazing phat ones and dancing round fire with topless chicks 

Well I say topless chicks.....


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2008)

zenie said:


> Have you started stealing stuff yet?


----------



## Yetman (Jul 15, 2008)

I stole my first roll the week before last! Nice one badgers, saved me 80p or whatever it is they cost. Do this for a year and I'll hopefully make my bonus back


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2008)

I emailed the building manager last week complaining about the poor quality of the bog roll provided. Hopefully they will move to a quilted brand and then my work-life balance will be complete.


----------



## Numbers (Jul 15, 2008)

My day actually dragged today 

Why, cos I broke me toe this morning at home, or caused it serious damage at least, but it looks/feels broken.  So I spent my day at my desk  whereas I'm usually in the hustle & bustle of the trade floor.

Today was longggggggggggg.

Now I'm home and smoking ganga so it's aiight.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2008)

A rare dragging day for Mr 3852952345823045's 

Toe pain is one of the worst isn't it? 
There is no reasoning with a man who has just stubbed his toe, all you can do is sedate him and hope for the best.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2008)

Blast from the past....


----------



## Numbers (Jul 15, 2008)

Badgers said:


> A rare dragging day for Mr 3852952345823045's
> 
> Toe pain is one of the worst isn't it?
> There is no reasoning with a man who has just stubbed his toe, all you can do is sedate him and hope for the best.


Rare indeed bro'.  All my missus had to say was 'suck that shit up'  I blame the new sofas, I aint used to them so misjudged the distance.


----------



## zenie (Jul 15, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Blast from the past....


 

Where did that come from? 

I might go home and take loads of k tonight, just cos I'm bored.....ummm!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2008)

zenie said:


> Where did that come from?



Just cleaning up some photos and saw the 'zenie hide interior' 



zenie said:


> I might go home and take loads of k tonight, just cos I'm bored.....ummm!!!!



See you about 7pm


----------



## zenie (Jul 15, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Just cleaning up some photos and saw the 'zenie hide interior'
> 
> 
> 
> See you about 7pm


 

aaah the zenie hide interior, where is that thread? 

No i wanna get ruined by myself, see what happens


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2008)

zenie said:


> aaah the zenie hide interior, where is that thread?



Dunno where it ended up?


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 15, 2008)

It started in the recycle forum didn't it?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 15, 2008)

http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=178187&highlight=Bigga+Lear


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 15, 2008)

hehehe


----------



## Numbers (Jul 15, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> hehehe


Fantastic stuff indeed.


----------



## rennie (Jul 15, 2008)

I'm off!


----------



## zenie (Jul 16, 2008)

here we are again then 

In other news it wasn't my top that smelt of BO, my new anti-perspirant just smells really really bad 

Anyone on strike today?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 16, 2008)

We have someone new in the office and I feel like I am on show and have to be on my best behavoir


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2008)

I am striking in spirit but not in body sadly.... 

Just strolled out to the supermarket and got myself a 'credit crunch lunch' as I did not make sarnies today. Got a bulging bag of stuff (a fair bit of value range) for £4.88 which made me happy. Should do for lunches for the rest of this week and actually is mostly healthy apart from the sausage rolls.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 16, 2008)

i am phoned in sick due to the fact that i have spent the morning applying for a new job. good stuff, all good stuff


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> i am phoned in sick due to the fact that i have spent the morning applying for a new job. good stuff, all good stuff



A better day then? 

I have Monday the 28th booked off as holiday which is well needed. Feels like a LONG way away at the moment but long weekends are nice


----------



## rennie (Jul 16, 2008)

I was out for lunch (with a client) so not all bad.


----------



## Lazy Llama (Jul 16, 2008)

Is it wrong to laugh when you receive a CV for a job applicant when it lists "Downloading movies" as their hobby?


----------



## sojourner (Jul 16, 2008)

Lazy Llama said:


> Is it wrong to laugh when you receive a CV for a job applicant when it lists "Downloading movies" as their hobby?



No, it's appropriate


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2008)

sojourner said:


> No, it's appropriate



This ^ ^ ^


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 16, 2008)

i've been asleep for two hours. this phoning in sick malarkey is ace!


----------



## cliche guevara (Jul 16, 2008)

This is my last day before Latitude, I have fifteen minutes left, and it's the longest day ever


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2008)

Fuck Latitude, Longitude is where it at this year


----------



## Badgers (Jul 16, 2008)

Another day done


----------



## Yetman (Jul 17, 2008)

And another started. Just a big fucking never end wheel of misery with me in the middle of it and lots of horrible cappucino and spreadsheets all thrown into the mix. Fuxsaxe


----------



## sojourner (Jul 17, 2008)

When is it you're off to see Paddington?


----------



## Yetman (Jul 17, 2008)

sojourner said:


> When is it you're off to see Paddington?



Tomorrow night 

So I shouldnt really moan but the days are really fucking dragging now!!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 17, 2008)

Don't leave us Yetty... 

Actually you could spend the whole time in an internet cafe moaning about how the holiday is really dragging?


----------



## sojourner (Jul 17, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Tomorrow night



   we await your full report


well, I've had me butties, sans chips, and now my office stinks of onion.  Think I might go out for a stroll in a sec

slow day today


----------



## Badgers (Jul 17, 2008)

Salad eaten.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 17, 2008)

Stroll strolled

Bit rainy out, that fine rain.  Am soaked through now.


I have onion burps now.  And a bag brimming with cakes....toffee cake (with toffee butter icing and toffee balls and toffee icing), a box of choccy brownies, and a box of flapjacks


----------



## Badgers (Jul 17, 2008)

Tomorrow we can post in the weekend thread...


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 17, 2008)

Woo payday tomorrow. I'm going to have a big fat takeaway and blaze up a a few spliffs. Tomorrow. To day I'll just drink black coffee and count the hours away


----------



## sojourner (Jul 17, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Tomorrow we can post in the weekend thread...



Maybe

I might be veh busy tomorrow though

Certainly something to pencil in though, in case I do have a window free


----------



## Badgers (Jul 17, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Maybe
> 
> I might be veh busy tomorrow though
> 
> Certainly something to pencil in though, in case I do have a window free



Give me your password and I will post for you.


----------



## poului (Jul 17, 2008)

*e547ufk9*

Well I'm working on my birthday for the first time ever.

Fortunately today's the company barbecue so I'll have many free bottles of PIMMS to look forward to in a couple of hours.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 17, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Give me your password and I will post for you.



okay, it's cunnilingusftw


----------



## Badgers (Jul 17, 2008)

sojourner said:


> okay, it's cunnilingusftw



These lies will follow you to the grave my potato smoking friend


----------



## zenie (Jul 17, 2008)

sojourner said:


> okay, it's cunnilingusftw


 
 Is that giving or receiving? 

I'm tired, keep yawning.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 17, 2008)

Badgers said:


> These lies will follow you to the grave my potato smoking friend



What?

That's it! Honest!  It won't let you log in NOW because I fiddled with the controls and set them for the heart of the sun


----------



## sojourner (Jul 17, 2008)

zenie said:


> Is that giving or receiving?
> 
> I'm tired, keep yawning.



No, just cunnilingusftw...givingorreceiving makes the password too long 





  < an INNOCENT smilie, before anyone starts


----------



## zenie (Jul 17, 2008)

sojourner said:


> No, just cunnilingusftw...givingorreceiving makes the password too long
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

*polishes soj's halo*


----------



## Yetman (Jul 17, 2008)

thats a totally uninnocent cunnilingus smiley.......just look at his filty little face


----------



## sojourner (Jul 17, 2008)

zenie said:


> *polishes soj's halo*



never heard it called that before!  oo err missus


----------



## sojourner (Jul 17, 2008)

Yetman said:


> thats a totally uninnocent cunnilingus smiley.......just look at his filty little face



stop assigning it a male gender!!!


----------



## Yetman (Jul 17, 2008)

sojourner said:


> stop assigning it a male gender!!!



Oh! Shit, so its a filty little lezzer then! Alriiiiight


----------



## sojourner (Jul 17, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Oh! Shit, so its a filty little lezzer then! Alriiiiight



How do you know it's not a MTF transexual, or FTM?  Hmm? 

There's the hole you dug, now fuck off to peru you skunk


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 17, 2008)

The newbie in the office has still not made me a cup of tea. I think a beating is in order


----------



## Badgers (Jul 17, 2008)

I might have to join Unison or something


----------



## Yetman (Jul 17, 2008)

sojourner said:


> How do you know it's not a MTF transexual, or FTM?  Hmm?
> 
> There's the hole you dug, now fuck off to peru you skunk



Its actually a pea with a face 

And I'm going, watch out for your head slowly starting to shrink over the next few weeks


----------



## sojourner (Jul 17, 2008)

Yetman said:


> And I'm going, watch out for your head slowly starting to shrink over the next few weeks



   *measures head, takes notes*


----------



## sojourner (Jul 17, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> The newbie in the office has still not made me a cup of tea. I think a beating is in order



Definitely

Twat them, and report back


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 17, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Definitely
> 
> Twat them, and report back



He's 'training' now. Should be trained to work the kettle imo!


----------



## sojourner (Jul 17, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Should be trained to work the kettle imo!



In all seriousness, after I've done an induction, the first thing I make all new starters do is make a cuppa!!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 17, 2008)

Fire him


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 17, 2008)

I did palm off some of my work onto him earlier under the excuse of training so i suppose I shouldn't complain too much


----------



## Sadken (Jul 17, 2008)

Is there any country in the world where beating someone to death is legal or, at least, where they "look the other way"?


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 17, 2008)

lincolnshire


----------



## Sadken (Jul 17, 2008)

Then, tonight, I march on Lincolnshire!


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 17, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Peru
> 
> Just going to collect my soles now
> 
> Work is not dragging as I'm spending all my time trying frantically to book hotels and shit........I'm such a fucking last minute twat


Not long now... expect photos on your return to make us all jealous


----------



## Yetman (Jul 17, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> Not long now... expect photos on your return to make us all jealous



Well, just to spark the jealousy already......this is where I'm staying when I come out of the jungle







Pool






Check the treehouse


----------



## fractionMan (Jul 17, 2008)

I have a work do tonight.  We're being forced to celebrate some shitty 'achievement' which was nothing of the sort.

If the beer's not free I'm fucking off.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 17, 2008)

fractionMan said:


> If the beer's not free I'm fucking off.



Best sentence on the internet in my opinion


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 17, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Well, just to spark the jealousy already......this is where I'm staying when I come out of the jungle
> 
> 
> 
> ...



looks a bit pony to me


----------



## Sadken (Jul 17, 2008)

Which jungle?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 17, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> looks a bit pony to me



It is a known fact that photos of hotels and holiday resorts are 100% accurate to how it looks when you arrive. 

This is also true of the Big Mac burger sold in the McDonald's fast food restaurants


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 17, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Which jungle?



somewhere in peru apparenty. lying cunt's probably off to the frickin new forrest or somesuch


----------



## Badgers (Jul 17, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> somewhere in peru apparenty. lying cunt's probably off to the frickin new forrest or somesuch



http://www.skegness.net/


----------



## Badgers (Jul 17, 2008)

Bye


----------



## El Sueno (Jul 17, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Is there any country in the world where beating someone to death is legal or, at least, where they "look the other way"?



In parts of the middle east you appear to be allowed to stone women to death after you've raped them.


----------



## Yetman (Jul 18, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Which jungle?



One in this really cool part of the middle east


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2008)

Last day Yetty? 

Speech?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2008)

Come on now, this is silly... 
Time is standing still and I can't see Hiro Nakamura anywhere


----------



## poului (Jul 18, 2008)

*ytghkuylh*

Fuck this.

I want to go home.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## marty21 (Jul 18, 2008)

checks in on thread

i missed out on a local job - within walking distance - only noticed it today and the closing date was midday

as you were


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 18, 2008)

I read on another thread that it might still be worth applying (especially if you can drop the form in at the weekend)... never know, you might be that one candidate that soars above the rest, and they'll waiver the closing date for ya


----------



## Badgers (Jul 18, 2008)

Nice to hear from you Marty  

How is the lazy life treating you so far?


----------



## marty21 (Jul 18, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> I read on another thread that it might still be worth applying (especially if you can drop the form in at the weekend)... never know, you might be that one candidate that soars above the rest, and they'll waiver the closing date for ya



i think i will cobble something together tomorrow - there is wine to be drunk right now



Badgers said:


> Nice to hear from you Marty
> 
> How is the lazy life treating you so far?




i've got the old place out of my system so the serious job hunting begins now


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 18, 2008)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG.

fucksake.


----------



## poului (Jul 18, 2008)

*tygk7otku*

Why did I have to choose somewhere that finishes at 6??


----------



## sojourner (Jul 21, 2008)

Monday fucking morning 


Well, it's not really dragging so much as I just absolutely do not want to be working today!

So I'm gonna fuck off in about an hour, and 'work from home'.  Already planning putting a wash on, doing some ironing, and a bit of shopping   I'll catch up tomorrow


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 21, 2008)

yea horrendous morning thus far. woo-frickin-hoo!


----------



## sojourner (Jul 21, 2008)

Can you not 'wfh' today doll?

I'm having me butties early, fucking starving


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 21, 2008)

got imp meeting in office at 2pm so no can do. plus which am wfh on friday (when actually going to interview! ) so yeh probs shouldn't take the piss too much


----------



## Sadken (Jul 21, 2008)

Hey there, Amigo


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 21, 2008)

hola! how was your scally weekend?


----------



## sojourner (Jul 21, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> got imp meeting in office at 2pm so no can do. plus which am wfh on friday (when actually going to interview! ) so yeh probs shouldn't take the piss too much



Bugger

You should never book meetings for Mondays!!  They're bad enough as it is.

Good luck for the interview!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2008)

Not been a terrible morning so far. 
Am really hungry though so might opt for the early lunch slot which means a looooong afternoon. 

Feeling pretty good today after a weekend of fresh air and good times. Am sure that this will not last as the week wears on though


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 21, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Bugger
> 
> You should never book meetings for Mondays!!  They're bad enough as it is.
> 
> Good luck for the interview!



i did not book the meeting 

anyways, thanks! if i get it i will literally wee myself with excitement


----------



## Sadken (Jul 21, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> hola! how was your scally weekend?



It was cool, although everything that could go wrong sort of did go wrong, as per.  I suppose I was naieve to dream that I might be able to organise my way out of a paper bag by this stage in my life.  So, yeah, we spent the entire weekend trapped in a metaphorical paper bag basically.  But it was alright.

How's life back in the hood?


----------



## sojourner (Jul 21, 2008)

Right, fuck this for a game of soldiers, I'm off

*checks fucking highways agency site first*


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 21, 2008)

Sadken said:


> How's life back in the hood?



same old same old. there was nearly a fight, lots of screaming and a fair bit of restraining. oh and an almighty amount of booze and coke. i think everyone had fun though. on a par with your paper-bag trip, i'd suggest


----------



## Sadken (Jul 21, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> same old same old. there was nearly a fight, lots of screaming and a fair bit of restraining. oh and an almighty amount of booze and coke. i think everyone had fun though. on a par with your paper-bag trip, i'd suggest



Was it like Grosse Point Blank or more of a Garden State kind of vibe to the whole thing?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2008)




----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 21, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Was it like Grosse Point Blank or more of a Garden State kind of vibe to the whole thing?



hm, think more crappy, middle class episode of shameless. with a hint of mike leigh thrown in for kicks


----------



## marty21 (Jul 21, 2008)

nowt to complain about really, apart from officially being unemployed from friday  but have spent morning updating cv and writing a covering letter for a job i spotted - and the printer at home isn't working ink cartridge misery - might go to a internet cafe and print it all out

(((((using work paper and printers)))))))


----------



## Sadken (Jul 21, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> hm, think more crappy, middle class episode of shameless. with a hint of mike leigh thrown in for kicks



Think of it?  I live that shit every single day, homeslice!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 21, 2008)

I now owe a fucking fiver for being dead certain that that wasn't Rudger Haur in Batman Begins, except that it was


bollox and fuck


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2008)

Come on now, time is once more slowing, the sun is shining, the pub and park are 2 minutes away and this office is HOT!! 

I get the feeling this is gonna be a troubling one.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 21, 2008)

I have a horrid bad sore throat, everyone here in the office knows I have a horrid bad sore throat, my boss knows I have a horrid bad sore throat and that I am getting very worried about losing my voice.

Why am I having to answer all the fucking outside line phone calls then while you sit there pretending the phone isn't ringing!! ? Cunt


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2008)

Do not bring your germs in this thread


----------



## Sadken (Jul 21, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have a horrid bad sore throat, everyone here in the office knows I have a horrid bad sore throat, my boss knows I have a horrid bad sore throat and that I am getting very worried about losing my voice.
> 
> Why am I having to answer all the fucking outside line phone calls then while you sit there pretending the phone isn't ringing!! ? Cunt



You have nothing to lose but your shackles, QOG.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 21, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Do not bring your germs in this thread



Breathes heavily over Badgers


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2008)

Serious times for flip flop wearers


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2008)

He he he..... A bit of scandal to brighten the afternoon! 

Gave a reference for an old mate a few months ago 
She left the company with her laptop, company mobile and has not been heard of since 
Now they call me to let me know that they have called the police on her but do not know where she is 

Asked around a bit and she seems to have dropped out of contact with all the old chums 

Whoops


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 21, 2008)

she's gone AWOL for the sake of a laptop and a mobile?! weird


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> she's gone AWOL for the sake of a laptop and a mobile?! weird



I thought so too. 

She was always a bit of a troubled soul but not in a stupid thief way. I think that she is just having a hard time and does not want to face up to this crap.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 21, 2008)

Nearly done, home for tea and toast then not sure what...


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2008)

Shit start to the day... 

Spent over a day doing some reporting the other week. 
Asked the rest of the people here to update their parts of it. 
Told everyone in writing and face to face how the spreadsheet work. 
Asked them all that if they just needed to ask me and I would help them. 
They all totally fucked it up and now it is time to start it again. 

Standard stuff in this joy of an office


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 22, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Shit start to the day...
> 
> Spent over a day doing some reporting the other week.
> Asked the rest of the people here to update their parts of it.
> ...



I empathise and sympathise.

At the moment my boss seems to feel that part of training the newbie is giving all her work to me and my other colleague so she can just sit by his shoulder while he copy types things.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I empathise and sympathise.



People just piss me off. 
I like a bit of order in my working routine. 

Fuck them, I will not bother anymore and will just look after number one


----------



## bouncer_the_dog (Jul 22, 2008)

Today is certainly up there in the soul destroyingly pointless stakes... only 5 hours to go...


----------



## sojourner (Jul 22, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Shit start to the day...
> 
> Spent over a day doing some reporting the other week.
> Asked the rest of the people here to update their parts of it.
> ...



Heh

I had to ask one of my receptionists yet AGAIN for updated info that she's meant to send me automatically when anything changes.  So I asks her, and also tell her to revise the date so we know we have the correct info on it.

The dozy mare sends me one with a June date on it, with old info on it


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2008)

Now the overlords are in from our 'parent' comany so we all have to be busy or something.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 22, 2008)

i got sunburnt today - sitting outside at  two hackney pubs


----------



## Badgers (Jul 22, 2008)

Odd meetings taking place... 
MD storming about with a vein in his temple glaring at everyone... 

I feel that this is bad day to bury (or dig up) bad news!!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 23, 2008)

I am in a bad mood today so every little thing is getting on my nerves.

At the moment it is the newbies habit of imitating people or what he thinks people will sound like

Plus he has that annoying habit of raising his inflection at the end of sentances which makes everyhting he says sound like a question.

I need to go home and get some sleep


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2008)

I am in a good mood but am entering the drag period soon so this could change. 

Had our overlords in again today (redundancy or pay-rise looming no doubt) so we were told to 'get the phones rocking' so that they thought we were working hard!?!?!?!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 23, 2008)

Badgers said:


> I am in a good mood but am entering the drag period soon so this could change.
> 
> Had our overlords in again today (redundancy or pay-rise looming no doubt) so we were told to 'get the phones rocking' so that they thought we were working hard!?!?!?!



Funnily enough we have the big boss over from the US at the moment so he and all the Company Director's are having an AGM

We have had the usual "please extend him every courtsey" e-mail - though when it was suggested that he might like to come round and meet the staff (we are a small company of less than 40 people so it wouldn't take him long!) we were told a resounding "No". So we know where we stand!


----------



## sojourner (Jul 23, 2008)

Hi all, just popped in to say I am STILL wfh, and the morning has absolutely FLOWN by!  Got fucking loads done, really productive morning


*fucks off sharpish*


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2008)

Only two and a half days to go then a long weekend of goodness


----------



## rennie (Jul 23, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Hi all, just popped in to say I am STILL wfh, and the morning has absolutely FLOWN by!  Got fucking loads done, really productive morning



thanks but not thanks.


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 23, 2008)

this time next week i'll be sunning myself in the hills of ibiza. w00t!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> this time next week i'll be sunning myself in the hills of ibiza. w00t!



Not sleeping all day and clubbing all night then?


----------



## Sadken (Jul 23, 2008)

At her age?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 23, 2008)

Just gone past the men's loo and there is an evil smell coming out of there. I do not envy the next man who needs a wee


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2008)

Pub lunch with (and paid for by) the MD... 

Blimey that man can drink. 
I put four pints of Guinness down within the hour and he managed six glasses of red wine. 

Sleepy now


----------



## sojourner (Jul 23, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Pub lunch with (and paid for by) the MD...
> 
> Blimey that man can drink.
> I put four pints of Guinness down within the hour and he managed *six glasses of red wine. *
> Sleepy now



 at LUNCHTIME? fuck me


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 23, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Not sleeping all day and clubbing all night then?



i'm only clubbing two times maximum. the rest will be chillaxing funtime fun in the balliaric sun. oh yeah baybeeee 

Sadken: fuck off. thanks


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2008)

sojourner said:


> at LUNCHTIME? fuck me



He quite likes a drink... 
That is a pretty standard lunch for the chap. 
I have seen him at the tail end of a 12 hour session before and it is not pretty.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 23, 2008)

Badgers said:


> He quite likes a drink...
> That is a pretty standard lunch for the chap.
> I have seen him at the tail end of a 12 hour session before and it is not pretty.



Yeh, I like my 12 hour sessions myself, but not at fucking lunchtime on a weekday!!! 

Jesus christ!


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 23, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Yeh, I like my 12 hour sessions myself, but not at fucking lunchtime on a weekday!!!
> 
> Jesus christ!



yeh! it's much better to restrict one's binge drinking to a weekend! has the man no manners?!


----------



## sojourner (Jul 23, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> yeh! it's much better to restrict one's binge drinking to a weekend! has the man no manners?!



Well quite   I mean, how the fucking fuck does he get any work done after that?

*stumps out spliff*


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> has the man no manners?!



Nope


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 23, 2008)

i'd drink him under the table. where is he? i'm going to challenge him to a booze-off


----------



## marty21 (Jul 23, 2008)

my printer is working again - printed off cv and covering letter - i'm actually applying for a job people  !!!

then i can not feel a fraud on the thread


----------



## zenie (Jul 23, 2008)

Who here's got air-con???


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 23, 2008)

zenie said:


> Who here's got air-con???



Nope - unless you count two open windows and a sheaf of scrap paper made into a fan shape


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2008)

No air-con here... 

Things are getting sticky and I am feeling sleepy


----------



## marty21 (Jul 23, 2008)

i'm off to the pub - sorry for all those in non air con offices - i did get sunburnt yesterday though (when i was outside a pub)


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2008)

Just got off the phone to a Polish company. 
Good row about Anglo-Polish relations and stuff. 

Still hot though


----------



## zenie (Jul 23, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Nope - unless you count two open windows and a sheaf of scrap paper made into a fan shape


 


Badgers said:


> No air-con here...
> 
> Things are getting sticky and I am feeling sleepy


 
*phew* glad it's not just me!!! We do have mbile units but they're a bit rubbish 



marty21 said:


> i'm off to the pub - sorry for all those in non air con offices - i did get sunburnt yesterday though (when i was outside a pub)


 
You just had to ruin it with that last bracketed bit didn't ye??? 

Dolly- can I come to beefa wiv ya?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2008)

Nearly 5pm now.... 

Easy, easy, easy......


----------



## Badgers (Jul 23, 2008)

Minutes, Just Minutes To Go Now...


----------



## rennie (Jul 23, 2008)

4 to be precise!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 24, 2008)

eek


----------



## marty21 (Jul 24, 2008)

it may surprise those at the coal face, but i am up at 7am, in fact i've been up since 5.30, as i got a little too drunk last night, and went to bed at about 10, so woke up dead early

still i have emailed about a few jobs already


----------



## marty21 (Jul 24, 2008)

mind you, i now do feel a bit tired


----------



## Badgers (Jul 24, 2008)

Have a nap mate, you have earned it!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 24, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Have a nap mate, you have earned it!



might have one later - doesn't seem right now off, off for a leisurely breakfast


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 24, 2008)

Day off today. Yipee!!! Got me coffee,  plumped up the cushions on the sofa, "Quincy ME" is one the TV. Luvverly


----------



## Badgers (Jul 24, 2008)

Was called in for an 'off the record chat' by one of the many chiefs among the indians. 

That was fun


----------



## marty21 (Jul 24, 2008)

i had the havana special - full english and a cup of tea -


----------



## Badgers (Jul 24, 2008)

Lunch eaten, another customer in liquidation, one of my irritating colleagues is at an interview disguised as a meeting and it is not even half past one. 

What else will this amazing day bring?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 24, 2008)




----------



## Badgers (Jul 24, 2008)

Worst day for a while


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## sojourner (Jul 25, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Was called in for an 'off the record chat' by one of the many chiefs among the indians.
> 
> That was fun



What was said? *nosey*


Today is dragging horribly.  Not wfh today.  And worse, am on reception covering for my girly who's gone on a fucking PICNIC the utter twat


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2008)

sojourner said:


> What was said? *nosey*



Just an off the record chat about office moral and he wanted a 'balanced' opinion about some serious complaints made about a member of my department. The office politics continue and life goes on....


----------



## marty21 (Jul 25, 2008)

i got paid today - last pay packet til i get another job - had my bonus, some holiday pay and back pay as well

next week i'll get serious about getting another job


----------



## sojourner (Jul 25, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Just an off the record chat about office moral and he wanted a 'balanced' opinion about some serious complaints made about a member of my department. The office politics continue and life goes on....



urgh


----------



## Biddlybee (Jul 25, 2008)

marty21 said:


> next week i'll get serious about getting another job


That's what I keep telling myself


----------



## rennie (Jul 25, 2008)

marty21 said:


> i got paid today - last pay packet til i get another job - had my bonus, some holiday pay and back pay as well
> 
> next week i'll get serious about getting another job



Enjoy it while it last marty.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh god

It's only 2 o clock 


*slashes wrists*


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2008)

sojourner said:


> urgh



Yep, it is gloomy in here and no mistake. 

Hate crap like this, people just dodge these issues until it gets out of hand and then the shit hits the fan. 

Oh well, less than four hours till freedom


----------



## poului (Jul 25, 2008)

*rt7ug8;90;0i9*

Christ, you really don't like your job do you Badgers?


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2008)

poului said:


> Christ, you really don't like your job do you Badgers?



I do when I am left alone to do it....


----------



## marty21 (Jul 25, 2008)

rennie said:


> Enjoy it while it last marty.



it's been a good month really - worried that evil ex boss might try and fuck it up for me and somehow stop the pay - but she didn't get around to it


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2008)

dum dee dum dee daa


----------



## sojourner (Jul 25, 2008)

80 minutes to go



Would kill for a nice cold Kronenbourg right now


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2008)




----------



## Voley (Jul 25, 2008)

I'm not at work. 

I'm drinking beer.


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Jul 25, 2008)

am gonna bunk in 5 minutes i think, i've had enough today and the sun has started shining again, need beer badly.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2008)

Quiet a few people have left already, I plan to be quick out of the door today...


----------



## ovaltina (Jul 25, 2008)

Boozy lunch, annoying phone call, ticking clock... 40 mins to go...


----------



## Lea (Jul 25, 2008)

Was planning on leaving work early today but I have to get back a laptop and equipment from a colleague who is leaving and she's not finishing until 5.30pm. Got a whole hour to wait!


----------



## sojourner (Jul 25, 2008)

NVP said:


> I'm not at work.
> 
> I'm drinking beer.





I was just thinking 'no, I'll be good, I won't get beer ont way home'

But NOW! NOWW!!!! I'm getting several cans of beer and it's all your fault


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2008)

Into the last hour and time is at a crawl..

Less than 60 minutes before the start of a long weekend and it just needs to be half past five NOW!!!!


----------



## sojourner (Jul 25, 2008)

Hmmm...interesting...my laptop time says 16.35, however, the time on the landline phone AND the clock on the wall says 16.40

i think we all know what time it is 

20 mins to go


----------



## sojourner (Jul 25, 2008)

right then

I am,as they say, OUTTA HERE!!  adios!!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2008)

My PC clock is around 5 minutes and 30 seconds faster than GMT 
My mobile phone is around 6 minutes and 10 seconds faster than GMT 

I will fuck off soon


----------



## dolly's gal (Jul 25, 2008)

i'll be off in half an hour or so, but i'll not be here next week as i'll be in ibiza toon getting a killer tan i hope. have fun without me - i'll be back to share the misery and feel the pain in oo 10 days or so!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 25, 2008)

Internet cafe?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 28, 2008)

Oh Happy Monday 

Is it time to go home yet? I'm bored. And hot.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 28, 2008)

Day off for me... 

Slept till 13:00 and now doing a few chores around the house. 

Wedding anniversary so should do something I guess


----------



## Numbers (Jul 28, 2008)

I finished at 2:30 today.. I wanted to go get my hash and didn't want to get caught in the evening rush, so agreed with the boss I could go, and he knew why too


----------



## marty21 (Jul 28, 2008)

it's a bit hot


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 28, 2008)

I'm still working.  So, that's a fifteen-hour day I've put in, then.  

I don't really mind, though.  I've got a lot done.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 29, 2008)

As usual the crip i.e. me - who has the furthest to travel i.e me - gets in first and so has to make the coffee - which we are running out of but it is not the crips i.e. me turn to buy, sort out the answerphone and generally run the office until the newbie, who is late, gets in, and the boss, who never gets in on time because she did that when she was a 'junior' in the office and doesn't feel she has to do that now she's boss, aren't in yet.

And on the day they both know that my other colleague, who gets in the same time or before me, is off today! You'd think they'd make the fucking effort to get in on time.

And, yes, I do still have MS and that does sadly mean I find it hard to lift and sort parcels (part of my colleague's, who is away today, job) so please, please don't ask me pathetically "Do you feel up to it today?" - No I fucking don't, you know damn well I don't. I really wish I did but I don't - Then let out a long sigh and say "Oh, I suppose I'll have to do it then". Yes, yes, you will as we agreed when I became too 'infirm' to cover for my colleague.

I realise I am now a burden to you, I am very sorry, but imagine how I feel about myself.

Rant over! Now I need some coffee!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2008)

Ouch, this day is painful already....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 29, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Ouch, this day is painful already....



Heavy night last night  

I wish it would rain here, it's dark and threatening but nothing yet. May clear the air a bit.

Phones are quiet though and - after my earlier tirade - I am feeling much happier and in the mood for catching up on some - I repeat some, not all! - work.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2008)

Went to see a gig in Old Street last night and then could not sleep with the heat. 
Feeling shattered and catching up on yesterdays work as well as todays. 

Hey ho, on we go....


----------



## boohoo (Jul 29, 2008)

our office was 29 degrees yesterday - the fans puff out hot air and we all slowly melt. Plus we are in the basement - no light - just heat and dust.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2008)

Cooler today and getting overcast in SW18. 
I don't want to walk home in the rain but a good thunderstorm will clear this humidity


----------



## marty21 (Jul 29, 2008)

I am completing an application form - it is dull


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 29, 2008)

Getting very hot and oppresive here in W1 -wish it would rain. After a good start I am now feeling sleepy. May have to paint some eyes on my glasses and rest my real ones for a bit!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2008)

Spitting in SW18 now. 

I need sleep badly tonight, hopefully will get home quickly and hit the sofa then the bed


----------



## ovaltina (Jul 29, 2008)

Fuckity fuck fuck fuck; fucking answer your fucking phone calls and emails you fuckers. Fuck it. Off for another fag.


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2008)




----------



## marty21 (Jul 29, 2008)

my application was full of fail - thought i'd saved it on their stupidarsed website, went back, it wasn't there  have to start the whole thing again

did however send a cv off to someone else - i've been contacted about a possible position









doggie


----------



## Badgers (Jul 29, 2008)

Bye


----------



## Badgers (Jul 31, 2008)

This one has a nasty feel about it. 
Was late waking so had to throw my clothes on and leg it out the door. 

Just found out that one colleague is about to resign and another is heading there too. Gonna be a bit tough here I think!!! 

Office is hot and my PC seems sick so can't get started.......


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 31, 2008)

Badgers said:


> This one has a nasty feel about it.
> Was late waking so had to throw my clothes on and leg it out the door.
> 
> Just found out that one colleague is about to resign and another is heading there too. Gonna be a bit tough here I think!!!
> ...



(((Badgers)))

It is hot in here too but thankfully the workload has lessened a bit.

Wish I liked the newbie a bit more - I really am a horribly person  - he just gets on my nerves a bit. Or maybe it's the changed dynamics of the office I'm uncomfortable with


----------



## Badgers (Jul 31, 2008)

Our only surviving competitor has just dropped the ball. 
Their customers are not very happy and I have suddenly got busy!!!


----------



## marty21 (Jul 31, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Our only surviving competitor has just dropped the ball.
> Their customers are not very happy and I have suddenly got busy!!!



Dog eat dog world out there!!

i has a job interview next week


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 31, 2008)

Slow day is sssssssssssssssssllllllllllllllllllllllllloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 31, 2008)

marty21 said:


> Dog eat dog world out there!!
> 
> i has a job interview next week



Good luck for that Marty 

It is really humid, close and oppresive here - not at all conducive to work of any kind, hard or not.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Jul 31, 2008)

I don't like the newbie. I've decide now. I don't like him.  He's strange


----------



## marty21 (Jul 31, 2008)

cheers


----------



## zenie (Jul 31, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Our only surviving competitor has just dropped the ball.
> Their customers are not very happy and I have suddenly got busy!!!


 

Job for me then? 

I'm feeling meh today, started looking for other jobs.


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 31, 2008)

an hour left and i think i might be able to make it without breaking down and weeping.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 31, 2008)

Working from home has definitely added a new bounce to my working day - it's a delight to say that days are no longer dragging


*throws self off the thread*


----------



## Sadken (Jul 31, 2008)

Aside from stealing from collection plates, I just realised I do everything knock off Nigel does.  Really though, thieving from collection plates - warrants its own advertising campaign I'd suggest.  It has the added advantage of actually being viewed with a disapproving eye by the public at large too.

I am really bored now.


----------



## poului (Jul 31, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Aside from stealing from collection plates, I just realised I do everything knock off Nigel does.  Really though, thieving from collection plates - warrants its own advertising campaign I'd suggest.  It has the added advantage of actually being viewed with a disapproving eye by the public at large too.
> 
> I am really bored now.




You have a job?!!


----------



## Sadken (Jul 31, 2008)

Yep.  Hands for holding too.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 31, 2008)

Right, that's me done

Been at it since 8, barely a break, got fuckloads done

*cracks open cold beer*


----------



## oryx (Jul 31, 2008)

marty21 said:


> Dog eat dog world out there!!
> 
> i has a job interview next week



Yeah, good luck! 

Wherever you go next cannot possibly be worse than you-know-where!


----------



## Badgers (Jul 31, 2008)

zenie said:


> Job for me then?



Funny day..... 

The one person in my team that I do not like left today with no notice.
One fella that I work really well with has been offered another (very odd but very tempting) job so I think he is off too. 
I got headhunted by a big corporate yesterday with a scary salary offer but gonna hang on. 

I will need some staff but honestly would not recommend my work to anyone right now.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2008)

Yawn, still three hours to go.

Office is humid, I am tired, sun is shining outside and I want to go home!


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 1, 2008)

zenie said:


> Job for me then?
> 
> I'm feeling meh today, started looking for other jobs.


oi oi... I get first dibs, you got a job 

second thoughts.... working there.....


----------



## Badgers (Aug 1, 2008)

Close now


----------



## sojourner (Aug 1, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Close now



I'm home and finished for the weekend


----------



## rennie (Aug 1, 2008)

I've got an hour left. *dreams of the pub*


----------



## rennie (Aug 1, 2008)

Badgers said:


> I got headhunted by a big corporate yesterday with a scary salary offer but gonna hang on.



You should do it!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 4, 2008)

Monday mornings generally do not bother me too much but have a LOT to do today and don't know where to start. 

Guess I should get on with it then the day will not drag so much


----------



## marty21 (Aug 4, 2008)

i have to finish an on-line job application which i thought i'd lost, but i found again ring up about an interview on tuesday/wednesday as they didn't ring me back last week


----------



## felixthecat (Aug 4, 2008)

This is my last working week before a week off, so its going to drrraaaaaaaaaaaaag.

I've got a fuckload to get done tho


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 4, 2008)

Just about to plunge the cafiteiere things and have my necessary shot of moprning caffeine.

However as I have a splitting headache with teech and neck ache which I have had since 3.00 pm yesterday I am not sure coffee is really the right thing but ah, fuck it!


----------



## dolly's gal (Aug 4, 2008)

so i jut resigned! w00t w0t w00t


----------



## boohoo (Aug 4, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> so i jut resigned! w00t w0t w00t



cool!! Have you a new job or just sick to death of the old one?


----------



## Sadken (Aug 4, 2008)

Nice one.  Around the world, paedos are murdering kids and burning their bodies and any evidence with them in anticipation of you taking up your new position and putting a stop to kiddy fiddling once and for all.


----------



## dolly's gal (Aug 4, 2008)

boohoo, i have a new job. yea!!!!! 

Sadken, i will end child cruelty, i will!!!!!!


----------



## Sadken (Aug 4, 2008)

And look at it this way - if you don't, at least my secondary income stream will still be coming in strong.   A bit like some of the men on the videos for sale on my website.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 4, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> boohoo, i have a new job. yea!!!!!
> 
> Sadken, i will end child cruelty, i will!!!!!!



cool well done you!!


----------



## dolly's gal (Aug 4, 2008)

thank you marty  it's in liverpool street, which means goodbye 1 1/2 hr hellish commnte, hello 20 minute overground journey easy-street 

how's your search going?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 4, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> thank you marty  it's in liverpool street, which means goodbye 1 1/2 hr hellish commnte, hello 20 minute overground journey easy-street
> 
> how's your search going?



WELL DONE BABES!! 

Shorter commute equals BIG win!!! 

Is that each way or the whole commute?


----------



## dolly's gal (Aug 4, 2008)

thanks badgers 

oh no. it's each way. but still. it's going to make a MASSIVE fucking difference, let me tell you! w00t


----------



## Badgers (Aug 4, 2008)

So the old commute was 1.5 hours each way?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 4, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> thank you marty  it's in liverpool street, which means goodbye 1 1/2 hr hellish commnte, hello 20 minute overground journey easy-street
> 
> how's your search going?



interview on tuesday - west hampstead, someone contacted me about another possible job, but it won't be available til late september (forest gate), just about to send off another one (stratford based)

if none of these come off - temping here i come


----------



## dolly's gal (Aug 4, 2008)

Badgers said:


> So the old commute was 1.5 hours each way?



yer 

nice one marty. fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 4, 2008)

Blimey....

That means dropping from 180 minutes commute a day to only 40 minutes doesn't it? 

That is a LOT of free time over a week/month/year babes.


----------



## boohoo (Aug 4, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> thank you marty  it's in liverpool street, which means goodbye 1 1/2 hr hellish commnte, hello 20 minute overground journey easy-street



Well done!!! And it's great that it reduces your commute!!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 4, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> boohoo, i have a new job. yea!!!!!
> 
> Sadken, i will end child cruelty, i will!!!!!!



Well done on the new job  - when do you start it?

And you better keep posting on here to let us know how it's going!!


----------



## Mogden (Aug 4, 2008)

Can I crash the thread and say my day will be dragging cos I finally have a job interview tomorrow. I'd love the job obviously but frankly it's just good to feel wanted again.


----------



## rennie (Aug 4, 2008)

Well done dolly.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 4, 2008)

Hectic for the first quarter of the day 
Second quater went by quickly 
Third quarter was okay but a slight drag towards the end 
Now into the last quarter and time is slowing down


----------



## sojourner (Aug 4, 2008)

congrats doll!!

and mogden - good luck girl


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 4, 2008)

dolly's gal;7857741]so i jut resigned! w00t w0t w00t :D :D [/quote][quote=dolly's gal said:


> i have a new job. yea!!!!!



Nice one dolly


----------



## Badgers (Aug 4, 2008)

Quite a good news thread today...


----------



## Mogden (Aug 5, 2008)

sojourner said:


> congrats doll!!
> 
> and mogden - good luck girl




Cheers soj 

I've been for my interview. It went well. I'd like to say it went bloody well but I don't want to jinx it. They're interviewing 6 people for 3 positions. 3 weeks work possibly 5 weeks starting on Monday and they'll be contacting the agency later this afternoon to let them know and then they'll phone me so my day is gonna be dragging horribly.


----------



## Oswaldtwistle (Aug 5, 2008)

What job was it, Mogden, and was it here or in London?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2008)

Office is nearly empty, everyone on lunch. 
I have the wicked 14:00 - 15:00 lunch slot today which means a short last stint. 

Just got called by a company in Uganda, never had that before


----------



## Mogden (Aug 5, 2008)

In Derby a short walk away so no buses thank goodness. The agency have just phoned and I got it 

The relief is immense!

*does a happy dance*


----------



## Oswaldtwistle (Aug 5, 2008)

Nice one! 

Congats,me duck


----------



## Mogden (Aug 5, 2008)

Oswaldtwistle said:


> Nice one!
> 
> Congats,me duck


Ta muchly. Strangely it's a web editing job which I never thought I'd find in Derby.


----------



## rennie (Aug 5, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Just got called by a company in Uganda, never had that before



You're famous!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2008)

rennie said:


> You're famous!



Me and Idi were close man, back in the day....


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2008)

Mogden said:


> In Derby a short walk away so no buses thank goodness. The agency have just phoned and I got it
> 
> The relief is immense!
> 
> *does a happy dance*



WICKED!!!


----------



## rennie (Aug 5, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Me and Idi were close man, back in the day....



Lucky to still be alive then.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 5, 2008)

just had brunch, the havana special again and i have 2 interviews next week, have to get back to one to confirm

soon i'll be back in the land of the draggers


----------



## sojourner (Aug 5, 2008)

what's this havana special then marty?

this day is dragging something chronic.  i loathe being on front desk.  and now i'm so hungry i feel dizzy and sick, and have eaten all my fucking food

when i work from home, i don't get this hungry you know.  i'm starting to think it's fucking psychological


----------



## marty21 (Aug 5, 2008)

sojourner said:


> what's this havana special then marty?
> 
> this day is dragging something chronic.  i loathe being on front desk.  and now i'm so hungry i feel dizzy and sick, and have eaten all my fucking food
> 
> when i work from home, i don't get this hungry you know.  i'm starting to think it's fucking psychological



it's a fry up  it's called the havana special, because the cafe is called havana - nothing to do with cuba as far as i can tell


----------



## sojourner (Aug 5, 2008)

corrr, I could fucking murder a fryup right now.  am settling for a (free) cup of hot chocolate out of the vending machine until I can get to some real food


----------



## May Kasahara (Aug 5, 2008)

I ate too much chocolate  and now I feel sick


----------



## Biddlybee (Aug 5, 2008)

Is that making your day drag?  

((May's tum))


----------



## Badgers (Aug 5, 2008)

Come On!!!


----------



## ovaltina (Aug 5, 2008)

Grr... annoying email.

Can't be arsed to do any more work now. Fuck em.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 6, 2008)

No drag today and have a 'to-do' list a mile long!!! 

My office is like a boiler room today and looking like a late finish tonight


----------



## sojourner (Aug 6, 2008)

Badgers said:


> No drag today and have a 'to-do' list a mile long!!!
> 
> My office is like a boiler room today and looking like a late finish tonight



God, some people are NEVER happy! 







I'm fucking off home in a minute after scoffing early butties - a nice long drive, during which I shall listen to some deafening tunes, and swear at other drivers


----------



## internetstalker (Aug 6, 2008)

I wanna go home, 4 hours left!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 6, 2008)

sojourner said:


> God, some people are NEVER happy!



I miss this thread


----------



## Badgers (Aug 6, 2008)

Spent just over three hours on the phone today not doing anything constructive, just trying to explain to unreasonable morons why they are being unreasonable.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 8, 2008)

I really want a cup of tea....but I can't be arsed to get out of my chair and make one


----------



## Badgers (Aug 8, 2008)

Manic morning trying to fix broken stuff 
Now the Friday afternoon drag arrives as my industry slips into a coma


----------



## Badgers (Aug 8, 2008)

Distracted by the fact that one lass in the office has just split with her fella. 

He called her earlier saying he is going to the clinic and is there anything he should know or he is not telling her. 
She was naturally very upset by this call and what he was implying. 

He then called back and apologised for making her feel bad and it that he had actually been cheating on her. Not just cheating but has also picked up an STD as a result which he has passed on to her. 

Puts my day in perspective!!!


----------



## trashpony (Aug 8, 2008)

I am bored in my new job. I thought working would be more interesting than being with a 17 month old but it isn't. 

*sigh*


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2008)

Just thinking about what I have done


----------



## dolly's gal (Aug 12, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Just thinking about what I have done



wrong thread again!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! there is a lunch thread, a real live lunch thread, dedicated to lunch 

when's Yetman coming back? this thread has suffered badly without his input


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> when's Yetman coming back?



If you love something, set it free. If it comes back to you, it's yours. If it doesn't, it never was.......


----------



## Numbers (Aug 12, 2008)

I have 2 more days before me hols  Thursday is my last say until Sept 1st


----------



## Badgers (Aug 12, 2008)

Numbers said:


> I have 2 more days before me hols  Thursday is my last say until Sept 1st



Nice! 


Thursday is my last day till Wednesday the 20th. 

So a four day week, followed by a three day week, followed by a four day week. Could be worse but I still have pretty much all of December off and 5.5 more days to try and take somewhere.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 12, 2008)

had an interview today, well this evening, in west hampstead, should find out in 10 days!!! then there might be a second fucking interview to go to

and another interview tomorrow - hopefully will be back in the days of work dragging shortly


----------



## Badgers (Aug 13, 2008)

marty21 said:


> hopefully will be back in the days of work dragging shortly



You just miss the free coffee


----------



## marty21 (Aug 13, 2008)

i'm wearing a suit for the second day in a row another interview today


----------



## rennie (Aug 13, 2008)

Good luck marty!


----------



## Badgers (Aug 13, 2008)

Left a bit late, watched three buses pull away all at once, finally got on a bus which hit every red light on the way, legged it to the next bus stop and just missed one, got on the bus which hit every red light on the way, just missed my train, finally arrived at the last stop and arrived at the office at 09:01. 

This day has a bad feeling about it.....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 13, 2008)

marty21 said:


> i'm wearing a suit for the second day in a row another interview today



Good luck Marty!

I am feeling awful today - legs are wobbly, eye sight in one eye a bit weak, hands a bit numb, fuggly brain - all typical MS stuff but rather annoying! However I am hoping that in the next couple of days I will be able to arrange working at home on a Wednesday which will be wonderful!

In the meantime I have coffee and not much work so things aren't all bad


----------



## Badgers (Aug 13, 2008)

Yadda, yadda.... 

Stupid customers getting political on me. 
Is there any country in the world that likes all other countries and is liked by all other countries?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 13, 2008)

it went ok, had to go to billericky for it though, which is actually quite a pleasant place - even as a waitrose - interview and test done, felt ok, now out of suit, and wearing jeans with holes in the groin area


----------



## Badgers (Aug 13, 2008)

Billericky is a good place name

I am board of this planet wrecking property game. 
Not really a fan of humans but like fields and trees a bit. 
Maybe I should work for British American Tobacco and help solve the human problem?


----------



## sojourner (Aug 13, 2008)

what is it that you do Badgers?


----------



## sojourner (Aug 13, 2008)

marty21 said:


> it went ok, had to go to billericky for it though, which is actually quite a pleasant place - even as a waitrose - interview and test done, felt ok, now out of suit, and *wearing jeans with holes in the groin *area



TMI!!


g'luck though


----------



## Badgers (Aug 13, 2008)

sojourner said:


> what is it that you do Badgers?



Houses and stuff.... 

I love/hate it in equal measure


----------



## sojourner (Aug 13, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Houses and stuff....
> 
> I love/hate it in equal measure



what - construction, site-finding, selling?  you don't need to answer that if you don't want, but i might put you on ignore and scream for a banning if you don't


----------



## Badgers (Aug 13, 2008)

sojourner said:


> what - construction, site-finding, selling?  you don't need to answer that if you don't want, but i might put you on ignore and scream for a banning if you don't



Selling solutions for the global property market. It is pretty much a vaccuous as it gets but fell into it a while ago. 

Kind of marketing/training/budgeting for most of the property sector but I deal with mostly UK and mainland Europe. 

Some of it is fun and rewarding, some of it is totally soul destroying. 

I guess like most jobs


----------



## sojourner (Aug 13, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Selling solutions for the global property market. It is pretty much a vaccuous as it gets but fell into it a while ago.
> 
> Kind of marketing/training/budgeting for most of the property sector but I deal with mostly UK and mainland Europe.
> 
> ...



Hey, I think we might have a synergy - I sell serviced offices   (as well as sticking a broom up me arse and doing everything else, that is)


urgh - I felt dirty when I said synergy 


aye - most jobs have that.  mostly I want to tell my leads to fuck off, what do they want, moon on a fucking stick, like - but sometimes it's good when I've actually managed to sell something


----------



## Badgers (Aug 14, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Hey, I think we might have a synergy



We now have to network and stuff  

I am not too bad today but the coke fiend in the office seems to have had a powder breakfast, the boss is already in the pub and the rest of us wearing fake smiles


----------



## Mogden (Aug 14, 2008)

Badgers said:


> We now have to network and stuff



Good excuse to get posting on Urban innit 

My days aren't dragging at all. On the contrary, they're going too bloody quick! Finished 4 today


----------



## rennie (Aug 14, 2008)

This day feels like forever.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 16, 2008)

fellow dragsters - i has a job offered one yesterday, possibility of another job offer, which would be 2 from 2 interviews  the day will be dragging again for me in september


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 16, 2008)

marty21 said:


> fellow dragsters - i has a job offered one yesterday, possibility of another job offer, which would be 2 from 2 interviews  the day will be dragging again for me in september



Well done Marty, that's great!

Join our noses at the grindstone again 

Had a meeting on Frday and from next week I am working Wednesday's at home. It  is good for them as well as me as I have had to take quite a few days off this year because I've been too tired to make the journey to work but not too tired to sit a computer and type - which is basically all I do - and it should help me to manage the MS Fatigue better. As well as have "Diagnosis Murder" on in the background


----------



## Mogden (Aug 16, 2008)

Well done marty


----------



## Numbers (Aug 18, 2008)

Well done Marty  

I have no work for the next 14 days


----------



## Badgers (Aug 20, 2008)

Yawn, yawn, yawn..... 

Just returned to work after a wonderfully long weekend of festival fun and nothing has changed. Trying to get motivated to clear the 130 stressy emails waiting for me, sort out the crap sitting on my desk and ignore the madness around me. 

Stupid colleagues, stupid customers, stupid processes, not much milk for coffee and hours to go till lunch.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 20, 2008)

(((Badgers)))

This is my first Wednesday of working at home - it's wierd, I feel like I am bunking off. It's just odd doing stuff I normally do at work on the computer here at home. Plus having the telly on in the background and the cat trying to sit on the keyboard


----------



## dolly's gal (Aug 20, 2008)

i am wfh an all. i hate it but it's better than going into the office. time for some tea mebe!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 20, 2008)

Ooh "QuincyME" is on now .... erm, I don't think I am supposed to be watching the telly but


----------



## Badgers (Aug 20, 2008)

I think that I would become completely enveloped by Radio 4 if working from home. Not a bad thing I guess and not having a TV means that I would always avoid Jeremy Kyle and other such tat. 

I reckon that I would be washing up while talking to clients though which may be deemed unprofessional in some circles


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 20, 2008)

I'm on late shifts this week. I hate late shifts.

Last night, while I was sitting at my desk, all the lights went out and I had to wave and jump up and down to alert the motion sensor and get them on again.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 20, 2008)

missfran said:


> I'm on late shifts this week. I hate late shifts.
> 
> Last night, while I was sitting at my desk, all the lights went out and I had to wave and jump up and down to alert the motion sensor and get them on again.



Our office is only half lit and it is day time. 

Money saving is fun


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 20, 2008)

Badgers said:


> I think that I would become completely enveloped by Radio 4 if working from home. Not a bad thing I guess and not having a TV means that I would always avoid Jeremy Kyle and other such tat.
> 
> * I reckon that I would be washing up while talking to clients though which may be deemed unprofessional in some circles*



Yeah - but they wouldn't know!

Because basically all I am doing at the moment at home is paperwork - drawing up contracts by copying given information - the TV or other is not too much of a distraction.

I do draw the line at Jeremy Kyle though, he is such an arse


----------



## mrsfran (Aug 20, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Our office is only half lit and it is day time.
> 
> Money saving is fun


 
I'm all for energy saving. I just found it a bit depressing that I'd been sitting there on my own with no one else around for so long that the lights went out.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 20, 2008)

Tick, tock, tick, tock... 

The emails are disappearing slowly and my desk is tidy again. Day is not yet half done though and I get the feeling the afternoon is going to drag a bit. Maybe I should do something constructive like do my university applications or write some long overdue letters to my family?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 20, 2008)

Mogden said:


> Well done marty





Numbers said:


> Well done Marty
> 
> I have no work for the next 14 days



cheers!

and now I have another job offer, just been rung after a second interview yesterday, I'm going to take this one, at a Housing Coop, working in twee west hampstead


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 20, 2008)

marty21 said:


> cheers!
> 
> and now I have another job offer, just been rung after a second interview yesterday, I'm going to take this one, at a Housing Coop, working in twee west hampstead



I lived in West Hampstead when I first moved to London! Mind you that was over 20 years ago so I daresay it has changed a bit since I used to wander up and down Finchley Road or North End Lane!

eta: That would be West End Lane - opps, shows how long still I was there


----------



## marty21 (Aug 20, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I lived in West Hampstead when I first moved to London! Mind you that was over 20 years ago so I daresay it has changed a bit since I used to wander up and down Finchley Road or North End Lane!
> 
> eta: That would be West End Lane - opps, shows how long still I was there



i'll be a short walk from the waitrose on finchley road


----------



## Badgers (Aug 20, 2008)

The thread is pulling you back in Marty!! 

Congrats though mate


----------



## marty21 (Aug 20, 2008)

Badgers said:


> The thread is pulling you back in Marty!!
> 
> Congrats though mate



cheers, i decided against temping in the hope that i could get a permanent gig, and it's worked out


----------



## Badgers (Aug 20, 2008)

Come on now...  
I am tired, hungry and bored of this!! 

Day has not been all bad but have done a LOT of waiting for other people to send me stuff which has still not arrived.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 20, 2008)

Close now.... 

Ten minutes and work is done (using the clock on my PC not GMT) 
Nab some toilet roll from the office bog in case I am low at home 
Run out the door to the train station 
Couple of buses and short walk 
Into PJs and onto sofa 
Dinner 
Beers 
Film 
Bed


----------



## marty21 (Aug 20, 2008)

i'm looking forward to new office supplies


----------



## Badgers (Aug 20, 2008)

marty21 said:


> i'm looking forward to new office supplies



Everytime somebody quits (about once a month) the mad scramble for stationary begins here  

There is a nice big TFT on one persons empty desk, I reckon it has my name all over it


----------



## Badgers (Aug 21, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Nab some toilet roll from the office bog in case I am low at home



This is now starting to get out of hand. 

As I have been 'taxing' the office for toilet rolls they have now upped the number of rolls they place in the toilets every night. This might sound like a good situation but if I stop 'taxing' them then they might smell a rat. Potentially I could end up with more toilet rolls at home that I can possibly store... 

The plan was to save money but it now looks like I might need to rent a bigger flat which will cost more than the saving made on the 'taxed' toilet rolls. 

I feel that I have created this rod for my own back and this is fast spiralling out of control!! 

Should I quit now and start a new life somewhere else?


----------



## marty21 (Aug 21, 2008)

Badgers said:


> This is now starting to get out of hand.
> 
> As I have been 'taxing' the office for toilet rolls they have now upped the number of rolls they place in the toilets every night. This might sound like a good situation but if I stop 'taxing' them then they might smell a rat. Potentially I could end up with more toilet rolls at home that I can possibly store...
> 
> ...



sell the surplus


----------



## Badgers (Aug 21, 2008)

marty21 said:


> sell the surplus



Or perhaps I should start a thread on 'recycle your stuff' when it really gets out of hand?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Aug 21, 2008)

Badgers said:


> This is now starting to get out of hand.
> 
> As I have been 'taxing' the office for toilet rolls they have now upped the number of rolls they place in the toilets every night. This might sound like a good situation but if I stop 'taxing' them then they might smell a rat. Potentially I could end up with more toilet rolls at home that I can possibly store...
> 
> ...



Sneak any excess back in just to confuse things further - or leave them on random colleagues desks with a note saying "From the Toilet Roll Fairy" so they have a surprise when they come back from lunch or something!

Back in today having negotiated what seems like the whole of Reading Festival - okay a load of teenagers in wellies with rucksacks - at Paddington


----------



## marty21 (Aug 21, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Or perhaps I should start a thread on 'recycle your stuff' when it really gets out of hand?



recycling toilet rolls is a difficult sell, but i'm sure you're up to it


----------



## Badgers (Aug 21, 2008)

Maybe I should start bringing a smaller man-bag to the office so I can fit less in? 
Or possibly take the usual amount and leave some in the toilet on the train? 

This subject is all consuming today


----------



## Badgers (Aug 21, 2008)

I am getting grief from a customer by email. 

He needs our services but does not want to pay for them. 

I LOVE the power


----------



## marty21 (Aug 21, 2008)

been talking to my new employers - going in on tuesday to meet folk, and then on wednesdsay evening to meet more folk, but not starting til mid september - let the summer roll on


----------



## dolly's gal (Aug 21, 2008)

marty21 said:


> been talking to my new employers - going in on tuesday to meet folk, and then on wednesdsay evening to meet more folk, but not starting til mid september - let the summer roll on



w00t.

muchos congrats to you!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 21, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> w00t.
> 
> muchos congrats to you!



cheers, waiting for the official offer, but it is nice wedge


----------



## Badgers (Aug 21, 2008)

marty21 said:


> been talking to my new employers - going in on tuesday to meet folk, and then on wednesdsay evening to meet more folk, but not starting til mid september - let the summer roll on



Perfect set up IMO ^ ^ ^


----------



## Badgers (Aug 22, 2008)

My mind is whirring today.... 

I am about to apply to do a masters degree in 'change management and consultancy' which is essentially what I already do but I learned it as I went along. I never got on with education first time around but do regret this often and would like to do it for the experience, sense of achievment (or failure) and to obviously impove salary/career. I know that diving into this will be a BIG commitment of time when juggling a demanding job and money (£4k approx) and that is a bit scary. 

The thing is that I really want to write (don't we all) and my heart is telling me to fuck the degree off and invest the time, money and effort trying to become an author (or whatever) which would make me MUCH happier even if it never earns me a penny.... 

Should I be an academic or a dreamer for the rest of my 30's people?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 22, 2008)

Fuck this, my whole industry is drunk or already gone for the weekend.


----------



## marty21 (Aug 22, 2008)

Badgers said:


> My mind is whirring today....
> 
> I am about to apply to do a masters degree in 'change management and consultancy' which is essentially what I already do but I learned it as I went along. I never got on with education first time around but do regret this often and would like to do it for the experience, sense of achievment (or failure) and to obviously impove salary/career. I know that diving into this will be a BIG commitment of time when juggling a demanding job and money (£4k approx) and that is a bit scary.
> 
> ...



dreamer


----------



## Badgers (Aug 22, 2008)

marty21 said:


> dreamer



I have been since I was about 7 but never seem to get past dreaming... 

I might go and work in Iraq selling land to American investors or something


----------



## marty21 (Aug 22, 2008)

Badgers said:


> I have been since I was about 7 but never seem to get past dreaming...
> 
> I might go and work in Iraq selling land to American investors or something



have you ever done that nanowrimo in november, write a 50,000 word novel in a month - it's tough, obsessive, i've done it the last three years, dominates the month, each year i say never again, but i can see me doing it again this year


----------



## Badgers (Aug 22, 2008)

marty21 said:


> have you ever done that nanowrimo in november, write a 50,000 word novel in a month - it's tough, obsessive, i've done it the last three years, dominates the month, each year i say never again, but i can see me doing it again this year



Never done it but bookmarked and might give it a try soon. 

Just realised I am long overdue a sick day here. I wonder when I should use it?


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 22, 2008)

I just want this day to be over.  I want this week to be over.  It's been hellish.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 22, 2008)

Fucking hell, the overloards are in the office so can't slack off and sleep at my desk or anything. 

Into the last hour but time is virtually standing still and I am shattered


----------



## quimcunx (Aug 22, 2008)

Right I'm off.  So much for leaving at 4.


----------



## Nixon (Aug 22, 2008)

Ugh coming down on a Friday.Not cool.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2008)

Just about dragged myself out of bed and landed at my desk by 08:59 only to find that all the phone lines (inbound and outbound) are down with no guess as to when they are gonna be working. That kills about 40% of my working day so have to concentrate on emailing customers, clearing the inbox up, tidying my desk and counting the hours to lunchtime. 

Guess that a short week is nice but LOADS to do over the next 3.5 weeks before the years work is pretty much done for us and we start planning for 2009.


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2008)

Phones now working
Day still dragging


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2008)

Just me on 'da drag' today then... 

Into the last hour though and eyelids are heavy


----------



## marty21 (Aug 26, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Just me on 'da drag' today then...
> 
> Into the last hour though and eyelids are heavy



i'll be back soon


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2008)

marty21 said:


> i'll be back soon



Good, good.... 

Bring that Yetman chap with you as well


----------



## dolly's gal (Aug 26, 2008)

bored as fuck. please can i start my new job soon so i can stop being so FUCKING BORED!!!!!!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 26, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Good, good....
> 
> Bring that Yetman chap with you as well



is he in a jungle or summat?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2008)

It is a jungle out there


----------



## marty21 (Aug 26, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> bored as fuck. please can i start my new job soon so i can stop being so FUCKING BORED!!!!!!



when do you start?


----------



## Badgers (Aug 26, 2008)

Bit late as a colleague was taken ill right at the end of the day but heading off now. 

To be continued tomorrow


----------



## Badgers (Aug 28, 2008)

Overslept due to excess 
Office is half empty and half lit so feeling a little odd 

This has the early signs of a dragger


----------



## Badgers (Aug 28, 2008)

Although the Jehovahs Witness who works in finance is getting on her debating high horse so things might look up


----------



## Badgers (Aug 28, 2008)

Nope, dragging again. 

Just got emailed the offer of another job. 
£5-7k a year less but better perks, better location, 5 extra days holiday and quite interesting. 
Should apply just to kill a bit of time but can't be arsed.


----------



## Numbers (Aug 31, 2008)

Pah! back to work tomorrow.. have been off for 17 straight days, and altho' I've been getting up early most mornings cos you do when on ya hols, tomorrow I _have_ to get up, pah!


----------



## marty21 (Aug 31, 2008)

Numbers said:


> Pah! back to work tomorrow.. have been off for 17 straight days, and altho' I've been getting up early most mornings cos you do when on ya hols, tomorrow I _have_ to get up, pah!



i haven't had to get up early since june 27th and i have until sept 15 until i have to


----------



## rennie (Sep 1, 2008)

I fly back home in a few hours. Goodbye holiday and until next year.


----------



## Numbers (Sep 1, 2008)

Aye, goodbye holiday.  I don't think I'm off again now until Christmas, ffs.

Off to work I go then...


----------



## Augie March (Sep 1, 2008)

Christ, I've only been at work for 15 minutes and I'm already bored out of my tiny mind.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2008)

Late start today which is always nice. 
Then spent 45 minutes on the phone to IT support. 

Guess that I should start work now....... 

Yawn


----------



## marty21 (Sep 1, 2008)

i'm about to get dressed and go and have a pub lunch

i hope that no one quotes these idleness posts when i start work in a fortnight


----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2008)

marty21 said:


> i hope that no one quotes these idleness posts when i start work in a fortnight



I think you already know the answer to this mate. 

My drag is kicking in now. Have lots to do but waiting for other people to do stuff before I can start my crap. 

Oh well, day is nearly half done


----------



## marty21 (Sep 1, 2008)

i am having toast


----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2008)

I had sarnies and a banana which were not bad. 

Have the usual feeling that I could curl up and go straight to sleep but will have woken up mostly by the time I get home.


----------



## Numbers (Sep 1, 2008)

I had this lovely bread my missus made, she added some lovely ham and italian cheese(s) to the dough before baking, so it's all lovely & tasty, had it with some tagliatelle. 

Hashish and red Stripe for the next cpl of hours before me tea and sexy sexy


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 1, 2008)

marty21 said:


> i haven't had to get up early since june 27th and i have until sept 15 until i have to


you got a job sir?

My day is dragging... I should be knitting, but am on here waiting for my brother to come round and the boy to come home, and worrying about not having a job


----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2008)

Last hour arrives and I need to be outta here.


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 1, 2008)

Home stretch


----------



## Numbers (Sep 1, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> Home stretch


Home stretching


----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2008)




----------



## Badgers (Sep 1, 2008)

Done, dead and dusted now


----------



## marty21 (Sep 1, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> you got a job sir?



aye, start on sept 15th


----------



## Badgers (Sep 2, 2008)

On the sofa, motivation is low, raining is coming down outside and so far I am not liking this day. 

Best go an iron shirt, make sarnies and plaster on the fake smile for another day


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 2, 2008)

marty21 said:


> aye, start on sept 15th


Nice one


----------



## marty21 (Sep 2, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> Nice one



cheers, but  for the moment, another cup of tea is called for, and a trip to the pub this afternoon


----------



## Badgers (Sep 2, 2008)

Ooops.. 

My company just lost a LOT of money!!!!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 2, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Ooops..
> 
> My company just lost a LOT of money!!!!



did they buy man city?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 2, 2008)

marty21 said:


> did they buy man city?



Nah, they sold Shevchenko


----------



## rennie (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm back in the office.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 2, 2008)

Blah, blah, blah... 

Not had any lunch today as been busy but in an annoying way that still means time going slow


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 2, 2008)

Would someone like to come round and make me a cup of tea because I really can't be arsed to get of my chair and make it myself.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 2, 2008)

I want a beer


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 2, 2008)

Badgers said:


> I want a beer



I think you had enough the other night didn't you


----------



## Badgers (Sep 2, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I think you had enough the other night didn't you



I am never drinking again (apart from last night, tonight and tomorrow night) after embarrassing myself again. 

You can count on me!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 2, 2008)

Minutes, just minutes from freedom


----------



## internetstalker (Sep 2, 2008)

soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


boooooooooooooooooooored


----------



## Badgers (Sep 2, 2008)

Just ran to the shop to get chocolates for a workmate that urgently (medically) needed a fix. 

All hot and stuff now


----------



## oryx (Sep 2, 2008)

Does anybody else actually find they get _homesick _at work?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 4, 2008)

I'm bored now. I want to go home


----------



## Badgers (Sep 4, 2008)

Holiday Entitlement?

The statutory holiday entitlement is changing. The holiday entitlement increased to 4.8 weeks (24 days if you work a five day week) from 1 October 2007 and will further increase to 5.6 weeks (28 days if you work a five day week) from 1 April 2009, pro-rata for those working part-time. 

^ ^ YAY!!!! 

The holiday entitlement is inclusive of bank holidays. If you already receive paid time off for bank holidays in addition to your four week holiday entitlement your holiday entitlement has not increased.

^ ^ BOO!!!!


----------



## Augie March (Sep 5, 2008)

Less than 7 hours til the weekend.

*watches clock


----------



## Badgers (Sep 5, 2008)

*smashes clock with hammer


----------



## Badgers (Sep 5, 2008)

Bored...
Arguing with customers.... 
Wanting an ale....


----------



## Numbers (Sep 5, 2008)

My missus came to my office today  so I took her on a tour of a busy trade floor, she was 

Had a pint at lunch with her, but now I just feel sleepy and half 3*** seems a long way awayyyyyyy as I want to have an hours kip before....

... ***my 1st shift finishes at 3:30, then I start another at 5 which will take me up to 9


----------



## Badgers (Sep 5, 2008)

Nice to have a visit from the lady  

Our place is a bit thin on the ground, MD is a bit drunk and angry, clients are mostly ignoring me and I feel a bit out of sorts. Feels like a long time till hometime too!!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 8, 2008)

Today does not have a happy vibe so far and it has not even officially started  

Colleague phoned in sick today and he has a bit of a history with 'Monday and Friday' illness including a warning on file. I get the feeling that he is not going to be here anymore and we are running out of staff. 

Eeeek..


----------



## Numbers (Sep 8, 2008)

We have 1 of those chaps too.  He gets away with blue murder as he's good when he's here.

He just pisses off the boys cos he tells us the same fibs as he does management, when we know da truthz.

It seems tho' that some people take time off if their shoes aint polished right.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 8, 2008)

Numbers said:


> We have 1 of those chaps too.  He gets away with blue murder as he's good when he's here.
> 
> He just pisses off the boys cos he tells us the same fibs as he does management, when we know da truthz.
> 
> It seems tho' that some people take time off if their shoes aint polished right.



This ^ ^ 

He is a good lad but is on his last chance with the management. I called him and told him that the vultures were circling and 20 minutes later he arrived at the office 

Everyone takes a cheeky day now and then. However we all have to pick up the slack and listen to the management moans about him.


----------



## Numbers (Sep 8, 2008)

Ourt chap still hasn't arrived, he was due here for 7am.  He has some 'things' he needs sorting out so is running late, lol, probably the shakes after caning it last night.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 8, 2008)

12:22 already... 

Been chaotic this morning but seemed to have acheived next to nothing.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 8, 2008)

Could sleep now....


----------



## Badgers (Sep 8, 2008)

Close


----------



## Roadkill (Sep 9, 2008)

This day isn't dragging, exactly, but the piece of work I'm trying to finish is.  I just can't seem to get it into a form I'm happy with.

I almost never do this, but I'm going to sit down and have a complete rethink of it, and if that comes up with anything promising I'll scrap what I've done and start again.  And then feel guilty about the time and effort wasted on the first attempt.


----------



## Relahni (Sep 9, 2008)

3 and a half hours to go!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2008)

I am having an arse of a day. 
Over halfway done now but just seem to be waiting around for other people to do stuff they promised me. 

Have to work 12 straight days starting Monday next week and not liking that thought at all


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 9, 2008)

Was off ill yesterday so have been catching up on things today. Not too bad apart from the HUGE and ever increasing pile of filing that I have been ignoring in the hope it would miraculously disappear. It hasn't


----------



## Mrs Magpie (Sep 9, 2008)

Toothache & earache. Just want I don't need to make the time fly by


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2008)

Great day all round then?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 9, 2008)

Nothing is going right today in my world.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 10, 2008)

Not dragged at all today.  Started at 6.30 for a friggin breakfast network meet for 2 hours, then drive back to attend a management meeting (that I only found out about last night at stupid fucking business dinner) - told I was only gonna be needed for an hour but it was THREE fucking hours 

forewent lunch to drive my dad to currys rip-off merchants to take his shitey new pc back and argue his case for replacement, drove him back, attempted to fit in all jobs lined up for today. Failed.  Ready to fucking drop  :crying smiley: 

I am going to stop now (with cursory glances at emails, and probably a deluge of phone calls), and have a much needed glass of wine.  Anything that's non-urgent can fucking well wait til tomorrow now 

Rant over


----------



## Badgers (Sep 10, 2008)

Another nasty one today... 

Go in early, wasted the first hour on the LHC but started work on time. 
Feel like I have run around in circles trying to solve other companies incompetence but achieved nothing at all. 

Days like today make me want to change job. I end up going home with my head spinning, wanting a beer and wanting to stare at the wall for three hours before sleeping.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 10, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Another nasty one today...
> 
> Go in early, wasted the first hour on the LHC but started work on time.
> Feel like I have run around in circles trying to solve other companies incompetence but achieved nothing at all.
> ...



i'm having a lot of that type these days myself.  Creditcrunchitis, or just plain work shit?    I get that fed up of other companies incompetence that when I do come across someone that actually does the job they're supposed to, I injure myself by falling onto the floor in shock


----------



## Badgers (Sep 10, 2008)

sojourner said:


> i'm having a lot of that type these days myself.  Creditcrunchitis, or just plain work shit?    I get that fed up of other companies incompetence that when I do come across someone that actually does the job they're supposed to, I injure myself by falling onto the floor in shock



Creditcrunchitis is the one... 

Dealing with companies on contracts that were in place 12 months ago. They have got in the shit and are 'trading on eggshells' but would not like to admit it to anyone, least of all someone they have asked to do work for money they no longer have. 

I have a good core of customers which I know well and try not to piss me about but they are now getting the same grief from companies they work with. As a result their cash-flow is buggered and I am trying to get blood out of a stone for services already provided. 

Bored of it today, will start again tomorrow


----------



## sojourner (Sep 10, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Creditcrunchitis is the one...
> 
> Dealing with companies on contracts that were in place 12 months ago. They have got in the shit and are 'trading on eggshells' but would not like to admit it to anyone, least of all someone they have asked to do work for money they no longer have.
> 
> ...



god, so heartening, innit? 

well, i shall start tomorrow too. it can fuck right off for tonight though


----------



## Badgers (Sep 11, 2008)

Today has a _slightly_ better feel but I hate to tempt fate. 

Hungry though


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 11, 2008)

Had an appointment with the MS Nurse this morning so have only just got in and can't seem to get into my routine. Perhaps a cup of tea will help


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 11, 2008)

I've written 8 out of the 24 paragraphs I need for this application  tick, tick, tick...


----------



## Badgers (Sep 11, 2008)

Credit Crunch Lunch is heated up and on the desk, accompanied by a glass of tap water. 

Still not a bad day today, perhaps it is the thought of Friday tomorrow or something?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 11, 2008)

What do customers expect me to say when they ask "Well that is just ridiculous isn't it?" okay I may agree with you (though I didn't in this case and I also suggested a very viable alternative which you, customer, chose to ignore) but do you really expect me to say "Yes, absoultely, the policy of the company I work for and which pays my wages is absolutely ridiculous". Cunts


----------



## Badgers (Sep 11, 2008)

Just been asked if I want to go to Europe on business... 

A few years ago I would have lept on the plane, jumped out at Amsterdam Schiphol Intl Airport with my ample expenses budget and 'entertained' clients till the cows came home for three days!!!!

This time I shuddered inwardly though, am I getting old?


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 11, 2008)

Cheap fags 

(and yes you are )


----------



## Badgers (Sep 11, 2008)

Oi!!! 

Well, day is nearly done and fortunes were mixed...


----------



## Badgers (Sep 12, 2008)

Fucking woke at 3am thinking it was 6am and by the time realised I was already mid-coffee and smoke so there was no going back. This is not a good way to start a Friday and the time is flying now but will slow again at 09:00 as usual. Need to buck the fuck up.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 12, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Fucking woke at 3am thinking it was 6am and by the time realised I was already mid-coffee and smoke so there was no going back. This is not a good way to start a Friday and the time is flying now but will slow again at 09:00 as usual. Need to buck the fuck up.



oh dear

*sniggers*


----------



## Badgers (Sep 12, 2008)

Yep, the drag is here along with the yawns....


----------



## internetstalker (Sep 12, 2008)

I know this day is gonna drag.

I finish at 4 and am then on holiday for 2 weeks!!


5 hours to go


----------



## Badgers (Sep 12, 2008)

Just about down to the last hour... 

This has been a hard one and no mistake. Irritatingly I can feel a sniff of a cold appearing now. You know that type of cold that starts kicking around 7pm on a Friday, wipes out your Saturday, wipes out your Sunday and leaves without a trace on Monday morning!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 15, 2008)

i am back in the world of the employed


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2008)

at Marty

I have now got 12 straight days of working. 

Not the end of the world I suppose but will probably do nothing but sleep from the evening Friday the 26th till I return to work on Monday the 29th


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 15, 2008)

marty21 said:


> i am back in the world of the employed



 I feel for you Marty. How's it going?


----------



## moomoo (Sep 15, 2008)

marty21 said:


> i am back in the world of the employed



(((((marty)))))


----------



## marty21 (Sep 15, 2008)

thanks all, it's a bit slow, there's not much to do as i don't know how to do it, still lunch in 30 mins


----------



## marty21 (Sep 15, 2008)

45 minutes to go, the office is quiet, staff, one, phone calls, nil, loud clicking clock, one ,


----------



## gnd (Sep 15, 2008)

Everything is done!
Awaiting for reviews.
Then off to go to the far east next week!


----------



## rennie (Sep 15, 2008)

Today has been bizzare.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 15, 2008)

the clock ticks slowly towards 5


----------



## Badgers (Sep 15, 2008)

Most of my office will be away till middle of next week from tomorrow morning. 

Peaceful


----------



## marty21 (Sep 15, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Most of my office will be away till middle of next week from tomorrow morning.
> 
> Peaceful



download pron from all of their machines


----------



## marty21 (Sep 15, 2008)

although you might need to time travel to prove it wasn't you wot done it


----------



## Badgers (Sep 16, 2008)

All alone in the office... 

Should I play pranks or just steal stuff?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 16, 2008)

I have the theme tune from the Smurfs stuck in my head???? 

This is not good and I can feel the icy fingers of 'the drag' upon me


----------



## marty21 (Sep 16, 2008)

surely you don't need to add to your toilet roll collection?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 16, 2008)

marty21 said:


> surely you don't need to add to your toilet roll collection?



I have actually run down the stock levels a bit recently so could nab a few...


----------



## marty21 (Sep 16, 2008)

Badgers said:


> I have actually run down the stock levels a bit recently so could nab a few...



victim of the credit crunch


----------



## Badgers (Sep 16, 2008)

My office is a bit mental (not in a Lehman Brothers way) and I keep getting asked questions like: 

Would you be able to go to Russia for a short business trip? 
Would you be able to go to Dubai for a short business trip? 

I confess that I would be interested to see Russia but really just as a tourist, not to sit in meetings with people then have to have dinner with them! 

Duty free is always good though


----------



## marty21 (Sep 16, 2008)

25 minutes


----------



## Badgers (Sep 17, 2008)

Seems Russia will be seeing more of me next year


----------



## marty21 (Sep 17, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Seems Russia will be seeing more of me next year



Gulag?


----------



## sojourner (Sep 17, 2008)

Just had to terminate youngsters position due to fuckups over the program she was on (didn't have any other choice), and she's taken it so badly that it now looks like I'm gonna be dragged through an employment tribunal.  If it gets that far.  Claiming bullying and constructive dismissal apparently. Always had a good relationship with her.  Am a bit fucked in the head


----------



## Badgers (Sep 17, 2008)

Mucky


----------



## sojourner (Sep 17, 2008)

Yep


----------



## Badgers (Sep 17, 2008)

Fecking hell.. 

Took the latest lunch I could and still over 2.5 hours of this weariness to go. Actually thinking of dropping the office coke-fiend the wink in a bit just to get me through till hometime.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 17, 2008)

2 hours to go on my third day back at work, after being off since June 27th - it's tough to get used to the grind again, plus I'm commuting for the first time really since 2003


----------



## Badgers (Sep 17, 2008)

MD is bladdered beyond belief


----------



## marty21 (Sep 17, 2008)

Badgers said:


> MD is bladdered beyond belief



tell him what you really think of him


----------



## Badgers (Sep 17, 2008)

Nah, he gets a bit nasty when he is on the sauce...


----------



## marty21 (Sep 17, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Nah, he gets a bit nasty when he is on the sauce...



stay in the loo til he goes home then


----------



## Badgers (Sep 17, 2008)

Just crimped off a length but the passing was a quick movement.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 17, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Just crimped off a length but the passing was a quick movement.



read the paper, look at the ceiling, write on the bog door - delaying tactics man - no more quick movements


----------



## Badgers (Sep 17, 2008)

I am now doing a minor desk tidy, that should take me past 4pm and closer to freedom


----------



## marty21 (Sep 17, 2008)

Badgers said:


> I am now doing a minor desk tidy, that should take me past 4pm and closer to freedom



make him some coffee - liberally mix with whiskey - md falls asleep = happy and relaxed badger til home time


----------



## rennie (Sep 17, 2008)

Stop crapping on this thread!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 17, 2008)

Now feeling 'that kind of kind' of tired where you just ache, eyes are heavy and you have no heat in your bones.


----------



## sojourner (Sep 17, 2008)

Your MD is a complete fucking pisshead int he? 

Well, bollocks to it, I've opened the wine.  Shit day is shit.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 17, 2008)

Tap water is my only option.
It is a bit tepid to be honest.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 17, 2008)

Now just sitting, surfing and waiting for magic-time to arrive.... 

Gonna be out of here like a weasel on crack and home via the off-licence


----------



## sojourner (Sep 17, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Now just sitting, surfing and waiting for magic-time to arrive....
> 
> Gonna be out of here like a weasel on crack and home via the off-licence



what's it to be Badgers?  Wine, or beer?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 17, 2008)

sojourner said:


> what's it to be Badgers?  Wine, or beer?



Nothing flash.... 

6x Stella for me
7x Old English for the little lady 

Ten English pounds from the good people at the local shop


----------



## sojourner (Sep 17, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Nothing flash....
> 
> 6x Stella for me
> 7x Old English for the little lady
> ...



6?

I'd be wrecked off that 

Have a glass and a half left here, tempted to get another it's been that shit today.

Will be good though *sigh* - have yet another fucking meeting tomorrow 

have a good evening


----------



## Badgers (Sep 17, 2008)

Right.... 

I am logging off, leaving for home and then tomorrow till Sunday I will be living my dream by living in a hotel, working 16 hours a day and talking to wankers  

See you office muppets on Monday


----------



## rennie (Sep 17, 2008)

Oi! Have a good trip.


----------



## cliche guevara (Sep 17, 2008)

My day is *really* dragging. I'm here until eight, but it's the last day of work until the 29th, and in the mean time I'm off on holiday


----------



## Numbers (Sep 17, 2008)

Today, in fact this week thus far has been slow for us  tis only Wednesday ffs.

Trade floors are absolute activity but no-ne is really trading so there's fuck all for us to do apart from catch up with the trivial, the very boring trivial.

Fucking drag bollox


----------



## sojourner (Sep 18, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Just had to terminate youngsters position due to fuckups over the program she was on (didn't have any other choice), and she's taken it so badly that it now looks like I'm gonna be dragged through an employment tribunal.  If it gets that far.  *Claiming bullying and constructive dismissal apparently*. Always had a good relationship with her.  Am a bit fucked in the head



hmmm...now had the letter from her, and no mention of this at all.  which is good!  but why shout all that at me in the first place?  

situation looks completely manageable in fact.  PHEW


----------



## marty21 (Sep 18, 2008)

sojourner said:


> hmmm...now had the letter from her, and no mention of this at all.  which is good!  but why shout all that at me in the first place?
> 
> situation looks completely manageable in fact.  PHEW



good news soj


----------



## sojourner (Sep 18, 2008)

marty21 said:


> good news soj



I am rather relieved, have to say.  Still not great for any one of us, by any means, but is now copeable with and I still believe I did the right thing, legally 

cheers


----------



## Numbers (Sep 19, 2008)

Today.
Start: 7am
Finish: 9pm


----------



## marty21 (Sep 19, 2008)

friday


----------



## sojourner (Sep 19, 2008)

Numbers said:


> Today.
> Start: 7am
> Finish: 9pm



big bucks though, to make up for it, eh?


and yes marty. Friday. At fucking last


----------



## Epico (Sep 19, 2008)

Having a 'throw-a-six-to-start' day today.

No-one has really got going, and nothing that should have happened has.

5 hours until the weekend.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 19, 2008)

25 mins to lunch-time - i usually go at 12, but in this new job, they close the office at 1, so i have to adjust to new eating hours


----------



## Yetman (Sep 19, 2008)

Welcome to the rat race Marty, leave your soul at the door and take a seat, you are number 397488. Please hook your veins to the mainframe fill yourself with as much shit coffee as you can drink and let us suck the fucking life out of you while your heart still gives a shit about keeping you alive. Thankyou.

Just kidding, hope your jobs more fulfilling than mine anyway mate


----------



## marty21 (Sep 19, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Welcome to the rat race Marty, leave your soul at the door and take a seat, you are number 397488. Please hook your veins to the mainframe fill yourself with as much shit coffee as you can drink and let us suck the fucking life out of you while your heart still gives a shit about keeping you alive. Thankyou.
> 
> Just kidding, hope your jobs more fulfilling than mine anyway mate



cheers, just 8 more fulfilling minutes to go


----------



## sojourner (Sep 19, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Welcome to the rat race Marty, leave your soul at the door and take a seat, you are number 397488. Please hook your veins to the mainframe fill yourself with as much shit coffee as you can drink and let us suck the fucking life out of you while your heart still gives a shit about keeping you alive. Thankyou.
> 
> Just kidding, hope your jobs more fulfilling than mine anyway mate



heh

we expect 6 weeks of doom and gloom from you now young man


----------



## Numbers (Sep 20, 2008)

Today is another long one, started at 8am, finish at 6pm, then same tomorrow before resuming normal work Monday.  We're allowed to work 26 days straight before we're forced to take a break.



sojourner said:


> big bucks though, to make up for it, eh?


Aye, but it wont last forever, thus why am trying to rinse it now.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 20, 2008)

Working on sunny Saturday's is a bit rubbish.... 

Should be done by about half five and then only 6 more days to go of the 12 straight days of work!!! Feeling tired and a bit broken today after last nights 'entertaining' and stuff but will survive.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2008)

The drag goes on and day 8 of working starts quietly. I feel a bit detached from everything and only the thought of the free company pub lunch is keeping me sane!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 22, 2008)

2nd week of new work dragginess


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2008)

Office coke fiend has overslept again and I feel the axe is about to fall on him. If he is given the bullet then it reduces us down to 50% staffing levels which probably means about 50% reductions to service levels for our customers. 

If I take a positive it will mean that although I will be working harder I might well be earning more.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 22, 2008)

wednesday is going to drag big time, have to go to a meeting in the evening, so working hours will be 9am- about 10.30pm


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2008)

Everyone is really subdued and broken today. 
I am emailing my big clients but at a snails pace. 
Eating a crappy tuna roll and bag of frazzles is not helping much.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 22, 2008)

i really fancy some frazzles now

sometimes i have frazzle sarnies -  or wotsit ones


----------



## marty21 (Sep 22, 2008)

that'll be dinner tonight sorted then


----------



## marty21 (Sep 22, 2008)

i'm starving now, might have to eat my sarnie (sadly not a frazzle or wotsit one)


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2008)

Never done that one... 
Might give it a whirl soon.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 22, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Never done that one...
> Might give it a whirl soon.



you'll thank me for it one day....

spicy jerk chicken with mango salsa on pepper and chilli bread

what have i become? serves me right for getting it from waitrose on finchley road this morning - a sad lack of frazzle sandwiches there


----------



## marty21 (Sep 22, 2008)

on my own in the office - not that surprising really, since there are only 3 full-timers, one of off sick (33% of staff off sick) and the other had to pop out - still hungry


----------



## Part 2 (Sep 22, 2008)

Slow day today for me today, need to get a brew otherwise I'll be eating my dinner before I know it


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2008)

marty21 said:


> on my own in the office - not that surprising really, since there are only 3 full-timers, one of off sick (33% of staff off sick) and the other had to pop out - still hungry



We are thin on the ground here, office is cold and we have run out of milk.

Otherwise a classic British Monday


----------



## SK. (Sep 22, 2008)

Very slow day for me today.  I am on backshift and find out today if I am one of the people who will be made redundant on Friday I also lost my poor Dog last night, it was time.

This day is horrible and time feels like it has stopped, I think the whole week is going to drag and be completely shit tbh

RIP Chloe x


----------



## marty21 (Sep 22, 2008)

Part2 said:


> Slow day today for me today, need to get a brew otherwise I'll be eating my dinner before I know it



already done that - might have to have a second lunch at 1pm, a brew would be nice - builders tea - no sugar - ta!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2008)

SK. said:


> Very slow day for me today.  I am on backshift and find out today if I am one of the people who will be made redundant on Friday I also lost my poor Dog last night, it was time.
> 
> This day is horrible and time feels like it has stopped, I think the whole week is going to drag and be completely shit tbh
> 
> RIP Chloe x



 

Makes my day seem easy.....

Although the free pub lunch seems to be in some doubt now


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 22, 2008)

Bit tired today - post had just arrived so am expecting an influx of work any minutes which at least will stop me from feeling bored.

Now if I could only get the friggin newbie to answer the friggin phone now and again ....


----------



## marty21 (Sep 22, 2008)

SK. said:


> Very slow day for me today.  I am on backshift and find out today if I am one of the people who will be made redundant on Friday I also lost my poor Dog last night, it was time.
> 
> This day is horrible and time feels like it has stopped, I think the whole week is going to drag and be completely shit tbh
> 
> RIP Chloe x



sorry to hear that


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2008)

Coke fiend just woke up, sent a text apologising for oversleeping for being over three hours late and we wait to see if he gets away with it.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 22, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Coke fiend just woke up, sent a text apologising for oversleeping for being over three hours late and we wait to see if he gets away with it.



get soj to sack him


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2008)

He seems to have got away with it but is a little wired in the office today. 

Just had a two hour lunch on the firm which was nice but feeling like I am barely awake now. These last two hours are gonna be nasty and I just can't get going


----------



## marty21 (Sep 22, 2008)

i lunched in the private garden behind the office (i work in a converted flat and it backs onto a lovely communal garden, with benches, trees, tennis court (a bit of a ropy one tbf) )


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2008)

Come On!!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2008)

Listening to coke fiend on the phone to clients is painful... 
This day is painful... 
Life is pain...


----------



## marty21 (Sep 22, 2008)

come on !!! 43 minutes to the end of monday


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2008)

Lazy 5pm people piss me off


----------



## sojourner (Sep 22, 2008)

marty21 said:


> get soj to sack him



oh ha ha 

Am definitely not gonna be hauled to a tribunal now, but issues with pay now 

Fuck this for a fucking game of fuckbastardcunting soldiers.  Feel like running away


----------



## marty21 (Sep 22, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Lazy 5pm people piss me off



i am in at 9am

and wednesday I won't leave the place til gone 10pm, although sandwiches are provided


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Fuck this for a fucking game of fuckbastardcunting soldiers.  Feel like running away



I had a bit of that feeling this morning. Was walking down to the station and kept fighting the urge to just turn round and head back to bed. 

Now treading water and still an hour to go with MANY smoke breaks


----------



## marty21 (Sep 22, 2008)

my work mate leaves at about 3.45, every fuckbastardcunting day  




he does get in at about 6 in the morning though


----------



## sojourner (Sep 22, 2008)

Badgers said:


> I had a bit of that feeling this morning. Was walking down to the station and kept fighting the urge to just turn round and head back to bed.



mmm...just feels like I'm treading water now, with no solidity anywhere   hate it


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2008)

I get in before 8am pretty much every morning so should try my luck at leaving a bit earlier but my boss does not like it. 

Meh, the internet will kill the last 45mins or so


----------



## marty21 (Sep 22, 2008)

15 minutes, i can almost taste the monday night pint


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't think I even want a beer tonight... 

Must be shattered


----------



## marty21 (Sep 22, 2008)

Badgers said:


> I don't think I even want a beer tonight...
> 
> Must be shattered



a few cans when you get home?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2008)

Nope.... 

Sausage, mash and gravy. 
Washed down with squash.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 22, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Nope....
> 
> Sausage, mash and gravy.
> Washed down with squash.



maybe a frazzle sarnie?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2008)

Tomorrow lunch = frazzle sarnie


----------



## Yetman (Sep 22, 2008)

Heh, now I'm in the corner of a deserted office where nobody can see me, nobody can monitor me and nobody can hear the fapping over tp's pics 

In at 10 today, leaving, now 

Apart from the fact I've got to leave at 6.00 am tomorrow to be in manchester for 9am


----------



## Badgers (Sep 22, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Apart from the fact I've got to leave at 6.00 am tomorrow to be in manchester for 9am



I have that joy on Friday but Birmingham for me


----------



## marty21 (Sep 22, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Heh, now I'm in the corner of a deserted office where nobody can see me, nobody can monitor me and nobody can hear the fapping over tp's pics
> 
> In at 10 today, leaving, now
> 
> Apart from the fact I've got to leave at 6.00 am tomorrow to be in manchester for 9am





Badgers said:


> I have that joy on Friday but Birmingham for me



fucking jetsetters


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2008)

marty21 said:


> fucking jetsetters



Trainsetter for me mate! 

My company seemed to think that it was a good idea to put me on a plane to Manchester and Birmingham when I joined. It took me a while to convince them that the train was a slightly better option 

Back in the office again (day 9 of 12) but feeling slightly better after a 10 hours sleep last night and coffee is coming soon.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2008)

Whoops... 

Coke fiend has called in sick


----------



## marty21 (Sep 23, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Whoops...
> 
> Coke fiend has called in sick



he's on thin ice


----------



## trashpony (Sep 23, 2008)

I'm in an induction.  I will have to introduce myself but I have no interest in talking to any of these people. I wonder if anyone will notice if I disappear during a break?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2008)

Client just bounced a cheque to us for about £20k and their office phones are dead....

Eeek!


----------



## rennie (Sep 23, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Client just bounced a cheque to us for about £20k and their office phones are dead....
> 
> Eeek!




Ouch.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 23, 2008)

Oops - some klutz has left the tap running in the toilet above ours. It has completely flooded both that toilet and the one on this floor. Running down the walls and everything.

And I discovered it by walking into the flood! 

I think there may be a memo about ‘tap-turning off’ heading to our desks soon!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 23, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oops - some klutz has left the tap running in the toilet above ours. It has completely flooded both that toilet and the one on this floor. Running down the walls and everything.
> 
> And I discovered it by walking into the flood!
> 
> I think there may be a memo about ‘tap-turning off’ heading to our desks soon!



that isn't really a dragging issue though - that is some work based excitement


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2008)

marty21 said:


> that is some work based excitement



I bet it was more exciting than listening to one of our office girls screaming down the phone at her mobile provider for half an hour. 

Or being asked to proof read half a dozen press releases.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 23, 2008)

marty21 said:


> that isn't really a dragging issue though - that is some work based excitement



Oh yes you're right - it has enlivened the day rather. Much to-ing and fro-ing woth mops and buckets is now in evidence


----------



## marty21 (Sep 23, 2008)

my repaired laptop has arrived at the office, sent it off about 3 weeks ago, went on holiday, got a text while i was in france saying they were delivering it, after telling me it would take 10 days (they were too quick the fuckers ) spent the last 10 days trying to get it back, as it was living temporarily in nottingham


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2008)

Everyone has gone for lunch so I am all alone.... 

Mischief I feel


----------



## sojourner (Sep 23, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Client just bounced a cheque to us for about £20k and their office phones are dead....
> 
> Eeek!



Oh dear

I'm heading into one of the centres today on the warpath to collect outstanding amounts.  I get called in as the last resort due to having a scary face


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Oh dear
> 
> I'm heading into one of the centres today on the warpath to collect outstanding amounts.  I get called in as the last resort due to having a scary face



We have sent out the legal hit squad but the company must have been trading insolvent by the look of things. 

Never mind, this happens all the time


----------



## marty21 (Sep 23, 2008)

20 minutes to go to lunch, having a look at a photocopier contract, will see me through to lunchtime i reckon


----------



## sojourner (Sep 23, 2008)

Badgers said:


> We have sent out the legal hit squad but the company must have been trading insolvent by the look of things.
> 
> Never mind, this happens all the time



fuckers

we just had one of our tenants go for voluntary liquidation 

right, i'm off on the bounce


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2008)

Just been given another task to add to my job description


----------



## marty21 (Sep 23, 2008)

10 minute conversation about photocopiers takes me close to lunch - now that is a dragging conversation


----------



## marty21 (Sep 23, 2008)

20 minutes


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2008)

10 minutes


----------



## Badgers (Sep 23, 2008)

ASDGnsdfj,bg'grago'jbio;nb'o#jemaq'eis'bvgjka#[pj#KWER#GJbgryowf76iaDFSASD


bYe ByE ! lol_WTF


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Sep 23, 2008)

ive always wondered what this thread was about 

anyway, its 1230pm and im drinking vodka & cranberry juice and having the odd spliff in between, fiddling around with an acoustic guitar, writing shite in word and on here.

oh and tinkering on the piano.

is that what its about?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 23, 2008)

it's about the mundane dragging of the working day

basically


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2008)

marty21 said:


> it's about the mundane dragging of the working day



^^ YEP ^^ 

Day ten of the long stint begins..... 

Bit off planet today as my little sis was in a car accident last night. She seems to be as okay as she can be but is pregnant so is waiting for some scan results and stuff. 

She is a tough cookie but she is in Sheffield, fella is in Afghanistan, best friend in Germany, brother in London, mum in Hampshire and dad in West Sussex!!!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 24, 2008)

sorry to hear that mate

i'm at the start of a lonnngggg day too - i expect to leave here at about 10pm tonight


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2008)

marty21 said:


> sorry to hear that mate



Yep, shitty stuff!! 

Nice of the bloke that hit her to leave the scene of the accident too 

Two witness got his reg number though so hopefully he will feel the cold hand of justice upon him soon. 



marty21 said:


> i'm at the start of a lonnngggg day too - i expect to leave here at about 10pm tonight



10pm is a bit nasty mate!!

Coke fiend arrived only a couple of minutes late today. 
He seems very well despite yesterdays illness but the management are mumbling....


----------



## marty21 (Sep 24, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Yep, shitty stuff!!
> 
> Nice of the bloke that hit her to leave the scene of the accident too
> 
> ...




the fucker! (hit and run guy, not coke fiend)


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2008)

marty21 said:


> the fucker! (hit and run guy, not coke fiend)



Perhaps it was the coke fiend? 
After all he was not in the office yesterday? 

It is a pretty shitty thing to do and stinks of a coward. 

No doubt he will get off pretty much scott free though - http://www.brake.org.uk/index.php?p=709


----------



## marty21 (Sep 24, 2008)

aye  my mum was in an accident with an uninsured biker  who was also drunk 

just the car was damaged, so wasn't too traumatic, no idea what happened to drunk uninsured motor bike rider


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2008)

Yawn... 

I am scratching around a bit now.... 
Piles of stuff to do but all on hold as I wait for somebody else to do their bit. 
Same old!


----------



## sojourner (Sep 24, 2008)

Blimey Badgers, that's fucking nasty!  Is she alright?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Blimey Badgers, that's fucking nasty!  Is she alright?



Seems so... 

Some air-bag related burns
Back and neck are bad but seemingly only temporary 
Further scans to come 


She is a tough cookie though


----------



## sojourner (Sep 24, 2008)

Good she's ok   Hope the scans go alright for her


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2008)

She seems better today  
Car has gone to car heaven but she has a nice hire car on route.

Oddly the fellow went straight to the police station a short time later and produced all his documents?!?!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 24, 2008)

approximately 7 hours to go


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Sep 24, 2008)

marty21 said:


> it's about the mundane dragging of the working day
> 
> basically



O...

oh dear...

sorry!


----------



## marty21 (Sep 24, 2008)

MightyAphrodite said:


> O...
> 
> oh dear...
> 
> sorry!



today being a fine example, in at 9, lunch at 1, normally finish at 5, but have to go to a meeting at 6.30 until about 10, or maybe later


----------



## marty21 (Sep 24, 2008)

gawd, this is a long day


----------



## MightyAphrodite (Sep 24, 2008)

marty21 said:


> today being a fine example, in at 9, lunch at 1, normally finish at 5, but have to go to a meeting at 6.30 until about 10, or maybe later






today is a strangely long day for me too...


i miss my kids! im even talking about them on the internetz 

(sorry its not work related!!...)


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2008)

Into the last half hour now... 

Day 10 of 12 is almost at an end and I have done little of value apart from add to my 'to-do' list and get annoyed by bickering colleagues. The high point of my day was listening to the manager of a shared ownership (timeshare) company telling me in massive detail about her three week holiday in Dubai....


----------



## marty21 (Sep 24, 2008)

Still ages to go, still I get extra pay for going to the meeting and toil, but still a meeting going on until 10/10.30 is taking the piss big time, surely


----------



## Badgers (Sep 24, 2008)

Nasty... 

The company I work for would never pay me for extra time. I did get days off in lieu for working Saturday and Sunday but was required to work till 10pm most nights. 

Beer = free
Company = crap


----------



## Badgers (Sep 25, 2008)

Day 11 of 12 now and the icy fingers of madness are creeping into my mind. Woke this morning certain it was bloody Friday but still a whole two days to go.... 

One in sick today (not coke fiend though) and the afternoon will be spent getting sorted for business trip to Birmingham tomorrow. Not too bad to be out the office but not exactly good fun and a late finish. Once again the only relief is lunch on expenses and a nice train journey with a good book


----------



## marty21 (Sep 25, 2008)

left the office at 10.30pm made a management decision to come in late this morning, and I've just arrived  

leisurely journey to work, on unpacked tubes, time for a nice fry up before i came in - civilized like


----------



## Badgers (Sep 25, 2008)

Was it worth the late night for the late start?


----------



## oryx (Sep 25, 2008)

marty21 said:


> left the office at 10.30pm made a management decision to come in late this morning, and I've just arrived
> 
> leisurely journey to work, on unpacked tubes, time for a nice fry up before i came in - civilized like



I'll be joining you soon in the world of meetings ending at 10.30 pm. 

You sold yourself short by coming in at 11. I usually get in at 1.00 at the earliest after an evening meeting.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 25, 2008)

oryx said:


> I'll be joining you soon in the world of meetings ending at 10.30 pm.
> 
> You sold yourself short by coming in at 11. I usually get in at 1.00 at the earliest after an evening meeting.



you going to work for a co-op ?


----------



## zenie (Sep 25, 2008)

doin me CV after lunch 

For part time stuff on top of the day job!


----------



## oryx (Sep 25, 2008)

marty21 said:


> you going to work for a co-op ?



Naaah, but I expect I'll be doing a fair few stints at TA meetings.

I had a colleague who went to a co-op meeting once as the managing agent rep. - she excused herself and left at midnight, saying it was unacceptable for her still to be there (and hinting that it was ridiculous for the rest of them still to be there.....)


----------



## Biddlybee (Sep 25, 2008)

zenie said:


> doin me CV after lunch
> 
> For part time stuff *on top of* the day job!


 when you going to fit that in?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 25, 2008)

oryx said:


> Naaah, but I expect I'll be doing a fair few stints at TA meetings.
> 
> I had a colleague who went to a co-op meeting once as the managing agent rep. - she excused herself and left at midnight, saying it was unacceptable for her still to be there (and hinting that it was ridiculous for the rest of them still to be there.....)



i've done a few of them in my time too - tediousville

a much shorter day today, in at 11, lunch at 1, leave at 5, it's like having half day


----------



## Badgers (Sep 25, 2008)

All alone... 

Just me and the tapping of my keyboard....


----------



## marty21 (Sep 25, 2008)

it's nearly lunch-time already  but thanks to the leisurely late breakfast - don't feel that hungry - will have to buy something to snack on at about 3


----------



## Badgers (Sep 25, 2008)

I have Heinz Big Soup Steak & Potato in the 515g variety 







Not altougther a bad soup for a canned version. Reasonably cheap lunch in these times of rising food prices but served just with one small seeded bap which I can't toast. 

Will post some feedback shortly, watch this space.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Sep 25, 2008)

I had prawn cocktail crisps instead of salt and vinegar today. It was...OK. 



Am I in the right thread?


----------



## Badgers (Sep 25, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> Am I in the right thread?



Dunno.... 

This is Urban so the whole thread will no doubt spiral into a bickering arguement about race soon. Then it will get out of hand and people will form splinter groups communicating by PM and trying to derail the thread towards the end of the world or aliens. When this does not work new boards will be set up taking members away from Urban until they all run out of things to say because they all share the same single minded view.... 

After that it is just kittens and endless threads asking when the Xmas forum will be set up.


----------



## Badgers (Sep 25, 2008)

I may have found a new company to work for - http://www.brickhousesecurity.com/kt100.html


----------



## marty21 (Sep 25, 2008)

Badgers said:


> I may have found a new company to work for - http://www.brickhousesecurity.com/kt100.html



you would enter a world of pain there 

managed to eat some lunch - a coffee and an egg sandwich - sorry unventilated office


----------



## Yetman (Sep 25, 2008)

Badgers said:


> All alone...
> 
> Just me and the tapping of my keyboard....



As I sat gently napping I heard a tap tap tap tap tapping, is that badgers tap tap tap tapping upon the office door? It must be badgers tapping……nothing more....
But then I heard the sound of fapping, fap fap fapping onto the office floor, I looked through the keyhole and there was badgers fap fap fapping all over the office floor, thinking he’s alone while fapping, while I’m gently napping, over raunchy pics of tp on the nudie thread….t t tp……the dirty urban whore.


----------



## zenie (Sep 25, 2008)

BiddlyBee said:


> when you going to fit that in?


 

Saturdays? 

Fucks sake, the latest CV I can find online is from 2004!!! 

Think I better have a look at home later, I really hope I've got one that's a bit more recent than that!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 25, 2008)

Soup was average at best. 

Could sleep now. 
Just lean back in my chair and doze the afternoon away but no chance of that. 

I know the weekend is near and I am trying to keep the fake smile plastered on and a confident tone in my voice. It is hard though and as payday approaches I start to work out the bills to pay, the futility of this rat race becomes ever clearer...


----------



## zenie (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes TFI it's friday tomorrow!!! 

Anyone good at Cvs I found one but I think it's probably shite!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 25, 2008)

I am not too great at CVs babes. 

Word is more of a female (illogical) application
Excel is more of a male (logical) application

IYSWIM ?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 25, 2008)

just finished typing up the minutes from last nights yap fest, have now lived through the meeting twice  

a real display of alpha male competition from 2 of the members


----------



## Badgers (Sep 25, 2008)

COME ON!!!! 

I need to get out of here lickety split. 
Want that goodness that only a Friday can bring but time is slowing.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 25, 2008)

44 minutes

currently thinking of stags in the rutting season for some reason


----------



## Lisarocket (Sep 25, 2008)

marty21 said:


> just finished typing up the minutes from last nights yap fest, have now lived through the meeting twice
> 
> a real display of alpha male competition from 2 of the members



Aah. The joy of manangement meetings  Were the alpha males debating about something really important like how many boxes of envelopes to order?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 25, 2008)

Lisarocket said:


> Aah. The joy of manangement meetings  Were the alpha males debating about something really important like how many boxes of envelopes to order?



basically yes, we're going to stick it to the man  or photocopier salesperson


----------



## sojourner (Sep 25, 2008)

fuckSAKE what a fucking day - started at 8, razzed over to Macc for an hour and a half where I fitted a new comms switch and got fucking moaned at by two separate tenants, plus they were moaning about each other, razzed back for a shitey business advice/networking afternoon at Aintree, further razzing ensued to tesco for WINE and pizza, a little more razzing back to mine only to pick up 60 FUCKINGBASTARDEMAILS

just tear my fucking soul out and rip it apart ya cunts 


and....breathhhhhhe


----------



## marty21 (Sep 25, 2008)

you need to take some time out and dive into lake you


----------



## Yetman (Sep 25, 2008)

Kin ell......as I'm away from anyone who has any authority over me I just nipped out to the pub for a quick pint, came back and its as if nothing has ever happened, apart from the end of the day is nearer, and I'm a little pisseder. This is a surefire quick path to alcoholism no doubt. Refuckingsult


----------



## sojourner (Sep 25, 2008)

marty21 said:


> you need to take some time out and dive into lake you



 lol

I'm currently diving into a glass of vino and a fuckoff bag of kettle crisps ta 

Didn't even get a friggin lunch break 

AND every single time I go to one of those fucking meetings, I end up with miles more work to do!!!


----------



## Badgers (Sep 25, 2008)

Close Now


----------



## Badgers (Sep 25, 2008)

About to go......

Any minute....


----------



## marty21 (Sep 26, 2008)

friday now, the weekend is almost upon us


----------



## Badgers (Sep 26, 2008)

marty21 said:


> friday now, the weekend is almost upon us



You are back in the full spirit of the drag now Marty!! 



Day 12 of 12 is finally here for me and it feels pretty good! 

Just about to iron shirt, leap in the bath and start the trek to Birmingham. Long day but not sat at the desk which should help somewhat.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 26, 2008)

only took me two weeks


----------



## dolly's gal (Sep 26, 2008)

marty21 said:


> only took me two weeks



hello marty hello! got your pm the other day but i'm not on here at work at the mo, so forgot to reply! 

do you get that train every day then??


----------



## marty21 (Sep 26, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> hello marty hello! got your pm the other day but i'm not on here at work at the mo, so forgot to reply!
> 
> do you get that train every day then??



i was a bit early that day for some reason, but i might well get it again, i'll yell *DOLLY'S GAL!!!* really loudly next time


----------



## dolly's gal (Sep 26, 2008)

marty21 said:


> i was a bit early that day for some reason, but i might well get it again, i'll yell *DOLLY'S GAL!!!* really loudly next time



dolly's gal off the internet

if you don't mind


----------



## marty21 (Sep 26, 2008)

i might just say that to random punters as i walk down the platform

"i know that girl off that internets mate"


----------



## Numbers (Sep 26, 2008)

I've spent the morning re-wiring one of our server rooms, radio playing etc.  + I've now configured a hidden box I can remote into for proper internet access, none of that proxy rubbish 

My shift finishes at 4:30 before I start OT until about 10pm and I've got nothing to do.  I suspect I will be rather bored this afternoon.


----------



## marty21 (Sep 29, 2008)

monday already, in on time, in my last job i was rarely on time, and it was onlt down the road, now i have a 45-60 minute journey and i'm on time


----------



## marty21 (Sep 30, 2008)

waiting for people to get back to me on stuff don't they realise how important i am?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Sep 30, 2008)

I am working remarkably hard  ... what has happened to me !


----------



## Badgers (Sep 30, 2008)

Poorly and weary today, was off and on the sofa yesterday.... 

Lot's to do but not much seems to be productive. 
Could easily just log off, run home and go straight back to sleep but not really an option


----------



## marty21 (Sep 30, 2008)

i had to make an executive decision - could come back to haunt me - i've only been here 2 and a bit weeks, but it seems to take ages for those that run the place to actually do anything


----------



## sojourner (Sep 30, 2008)

Question

If your manager specifically requests that you stay on Reception as much as possible, barring lunchtime, because she is not only receiving complaints about you not being there all the time, but she is also expecting an important agreement to be dropped off in person today, do you:

a) do as she requests, after all, it's your job?

b) completely disregard the request, fuck off for an hour to buy a piece of equipment that you didn't actually need, and leave a notice on the front door with your wrong fucking phone number on?



*throws stuff around*


----------



## marty21 (Sep 30, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Question
> 
> If your manager specifically requests that you stay on Reception as much as possible, barring lunchtime, because she is not only receiving complaints about you not being there all the time, but she is also expecting an important agreement to be dropped off in person today, do you:
> 
> ...




Is the answer B?


----------



## sojourner (Sep 30, 2008)

marty21 said:


> Is the answer B?



*twats marty*


----------



## sojourner (Sep 30, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Poorly and weary today, was off and on the sofa yesterday....
> 
> Lot's to do but not much seems to be productive.
> Could easily just log off, run home and go straight back to sleep but *not really an option*



Why not?  Surely you would be better off getting your energy levels back up and get back to it tomorrow?


----------



## Strumpet (Sep 30, 2008)

Lol @ "twats marty" 

Ermm i mean kill her in the face soj.


----------



## DotCommunist (Sep 30, 2008)

*rattles chains* a recession is coming! we're all going to be sitting round on the dole discussing jeremy kyle 

d00m i tell thee


----------



## sojourner (Sep 30, 2008)

Strumpet said:


> Ermm i mean kill her in the face soj.



Christ, I wish

I opted instead for yet another calm and patient explanation of exactly WHY I made the request, and why she should work with me.  That if she does not need that equipment right now, then it can wait until I am there to cover Reception.  Then I made a note in the appraisal notes  

Then I threw my pen so hard at the wall it broke 

I'm fucking sure she's a butty short of a picnic, that one


----------



## Badgers (Sep 30, 2008)

I am now having my profile 'fixed' which is fun. 
Only taken about an hour so far but has to be done as files keep reappearing and stuff  

In other news I am still feeling jaded, bored and generally frustrated but nothing new is it?


----------



## marty21 (Sep 30, 2008)

i'm trying to sort out the office printer - we don't exactly have an IT department - just a bloke who comes in now and again


----------



## Badgers (Sep 30, 2008)

Seems to be getting there now, just one last call to the helpdesk now I have 'swiched it off and switched it back on again'


----------



## marty21 (Sep 30, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Seems to be getting there now, just one last call to the helpdesk now I have 'swiched it off and switched it back on again'



tried that

might have to do the, work from the other pc to see if the printer works there


----------



## Artaxerxes (Sep 30, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Seems to be getting there now, just one last call to the helpdesk now I have 'swiched it off and switched it back on again'



Speaking as a helpdesk person... this does usually work, especially if your having profile issues as the permissions have to be remapped onto the network and then apply when you login to your PC

@Marty21 - find out your printer make/model and download the drivers, install em and then reboot the PC

Its a slow day here and I really cannot be fucked going through the decades worth of old accounts no other bastard has bothered to do and the boss is now being a dick about...


----------



## Badgers (Sep 30, 2008)

Artaxerxes said:


> Speaking as a helpdesk person... this does usually work, especially if your having profile issues as the permissions have to be remapped onto the network and then apply when you login to your PC



Waiting for them to get back to me again..... 

Stayed dry in SW18 today, up until about 5 minutes before I was going on lunch and then the heavens opened


----------



## Yetman (Sep 30, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Waiting for them to get back to me again.....
> 
> Stayed dry in SW18 today, up until about 5 minutes before I was going on lunch and then the heavens opened



Aye, I went to Topshop to get a mate a belated b'day present had to run there in the rain and then got there and the bastard has shut down. Had to run back, got back and it stopped. 

I wish there was someone who I could blame for shit like this. I'd kick their fucking nipples off man


----------



## Badgers (Sep 30, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Aye, I went to Topshop to get a mate a belated b'day present had to run there in the rain and then got there and the bastard has shut down. Had to run back, got back and it stopped.
> 
> I wish there was someone who I could blame for shit like this. I'd kick their fucking nipples off man



Blame is needed here... 

I like the days when I walk to work in the rain. 
Rain stops when I sit at my desk
Rain starts as I go for lunch 
Rain stops when I sit at my desk
Rain starts as 17:30 arrives


----------



## Badgers (Oct 1, 2008)

So far today seems better but I may be speaking too soon... 

MD is out the office 
The three noisiest, screech ladies are out of the office 

Calmness fills the air


----------



## marty21 (Oct 1, 2008)

i'm on my own in the office

<kicks stuff>


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm bored and tired and skint.

I add the skint bit to show that I can't even get drink or drugs until friday.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 1, 2008)

marty21 said:


> <kicks stuff>


----------



## marty21 (Oct 1, 2008)

just popping out for a ciggie

if the phone rings

let it ring


----------



## Badgers (Oct 1, 2008)

In the old days we used to divert the office phones to our mobiles and head to the pub. 

Those days are gone


----------



## marty21 (Oct 1, 2008)

phone didn't ring, i could hear anyway, no calls


----------



## Badgers (Oct 1, 2008)

I just booked a meeting with a global investment bank.. 

Wasting my time?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 1, 2008)

Badgers said:


> I just booked a meeting with a global investment bank..
> 
> Wasting my time?



have a pop at them about our  pensions and their bonuses


----------



## Badgers (Oct 1, 2008)

marty21 said:


> have a pop at them about our  pensions and their bonuses



Just trying to squeeze some cash out of them to be fair. 

I will ask them about these issues after they have signed the contract and stuff


----------



## marty21 (Oct 1, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Just trying to squeeze some cash out of them to be fair.
> 
> I will ask them about these issues after they have signed the contract and stuff



good man!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 1, 2008)

the biscuit selection box in the kitchen has 2 layers, i've been diving into top layer, but tbh, the selection left is a bit dull - i know there will be some choice biscuit treats in the unopened lower level - do i sneak a few out, or is that just not cricket


----------



## Yetman (Oct 1, 2008)

Load of big nobs in today....today would be a great day to do that office streak I've been planning to do when I win the lottery. Only I havent won the bloody lottery yet. Maybe if I do the streak it'd bring the lottery win on.....

Hmmmm.....


----------



## Badgers (Oct 1, 2008)

marty21 said:


> the biscuit selection box in the kitchen has 2 layers, i've been diving into top layer, but tbh, the selection left is a bit dull - i know there will be some choice biscuit treats in the unopened lower level - do i sneak a few out, or is that just not cricket



You could do one of the following: 

*Option 1*
Take some of the dull ones off the top level and place them under the choice ones in the lower level. This should create the illusion that the choice ones are still full. 

*Option 2*
Drop the dull ones off the top/bottom level onto the floor and then eat all the choice ones. Then tomorrow tell the rest of the office that you tripped over a box (left in a dangerous location by another employee you dislike) and spilt ALL the biscuits on the floor. 

*Option 3*
Smash up some of the dull ones off the top/bottom level onto the floor and then eat all the choice ones. After this place some weevils in the box and when somebody else opens the box simply claim you never had a single one.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 1, 2008)

good advice - lower level is still covered in cellopane


----------



## Badgers (Oct 1, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Load of big nobs in today....today would be a great day to do that office streak I've been planning to do when I win the lottery. Only I havent won the bloody lottery yet. Maybe if I do the streak it'd bring the lottery win on.....
> 
> Hmmmm.....



The big nobs here are all off-site at meetings to decide the future of us grunts. 

I need to get lottery tickets I think......


----------



## Badgers (Oct 1, 2008)

Sneaking away a bit before 17:30 tonight.... 

Cunning Badger like stealth FTW


----------



## Badgers (Oct 2, 2008)

Yawn, the dawn of Thursday and a cold commute to set the mood.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 2, 2008)

overslept, woke up at 7.30! prefer a casual getting up regime, out of the house in 30 minutes, not good - in on time though


----------



## Yetman (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm sitting here thinking, I cant even be arsed to click a few things to run a report, I'm just gonna sit on the internet. 

Then I think back to my ancestors, toiling the fields from dawn til dusk so they could put a carrot in a pot of water to feed the family and I realise what a lazy bastard I am.

Then I also realise how cunning and devious I am to get paid fairly well for doing next to nothing. So in the end, I'm not sure how I feel.......am I failing or winning here?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 2, 2008)

Now the excitement of the small amount of 'washing up not being done' is over the office has started to drag a bit. 

Might book a day off to lift my spirits


----------



## Badgers (Oct 2, 2008)

It was dragging until I saw the plants with eyes -


----------



## Badgers (Oct 2, 2008)

Closer now....


----------



## marty21 (Oct 2, 2008)

i iz home


----------



## Badgers (Oct 2, 2008)

marty21 said:


> i iz home



Me too  

It it time for the long overdue 'this evening is really dragging' thread now?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 3, 2008)

Friday feeling is slow arriving today but that might be more to do with the greyness of the London skyline than the office. 
Starting my day in style by reading a 'non-disclosure agreement' which is fun.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 3, 2008)

should have got up at 6.45, instead slept in til 7.30 so was in a bit of a rush - did have a great dream about being the american vice presidential candidate and turning up late for the debate


----------



## Badgers (Oct 3, 2008)

Good dream mate. 
Better than my one about being locked up in a Columbian prison the other day.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 3, 2008)

i was ambling along, unconcerned that millions of people were in front of the telly waiting for me to arrive 

plus, I had no secret service protection


----------



## Badgers (Oct 3, 2008)

marty21 said:


> plus, I had no secret service protection



Credit crunch? 


In other news it now looks like I will have to work Friday and Saturday in Amsterdam next week after all  

Nice to go to the Dam but not for work
Nice to be able to get some duty free but a lot of effort for cheap smokes
Nice to get a day off in lieu but would rather just keep the Saturday 
Nice to eat and drink for two days on the company but would rather have toast and a can

Oh well, the wheels of industry must be oiled I suppose


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 3, 2008)

It is much colder today and so is nice to have the heating on at work but full blast is a bit much and is making us all feel rather stuffy


----------



## marty21 (Oct 3, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Credit crunch?



more likely a conspiracy


----------



## Yetman (Oct 3, 2008)

As I staggered wearily through the pebbled backstreets of Brigstow town, weak and in need of nourishment and shelter, I stumbled upon a filthy backstreet alleyway littered with whores, guttersnipes and the ghosts of many a broken sailor….I struggled to gain my bearings, confused I was, lost and alone when lo! o’er my shattered frame loomed a scot, barbaric in appearance yet meek in manner, he pulled me up from the floor of the alley where vagabonds and goodfernothings stalked my withering shadow like vultures around a dying mule, he dragged me to a doorway not seen a’fore nor spoken of since….until now…..BEHOLD! The savage cried, and before my eyes was beauty that could cast down an angel or awaken a corpse……there before me was a pool table, a jukebox, joy, laughter, stories and singing, cheap rolls and buxom wenches with twinkles in their eyes and cleavages down to their navels……..but most important of all…not since my travels to the southern corner of the earth had I seen such a thing….SAN MIGUEL ON TAP…AND IN PINTS NO LESS!! 

My lunchtimes are now numbered. For I have found my home. See you at 12 kind scot……the first stein of mead is on me


----------



## marty21 (Oct 3, 2008)

Yetman said:


> As I staggered wearily through the pebbled backstreets of Brigstow town, weak and in need of nourishment and shelter, I stumbled upon a filthy backstreet alleyway littered with whores, guttersnipes and the ghosts of many a broken sailor….I struggled to gain my bearings, confused I was, lost and alone when lo! o’er my shattered frame loomed a scot, barbaric in appearance yet meek in manner, he pulled me up from the floor of the alley where vagabonds and goodfernothings stalked my withering shadow like vultures around a dying mule, he dragged me to a doorway not seen a’fore nor spoken of since….until now…..BEHOLD! The savage cried, and before my eyes was beauty that could cast down an angel or awaken a corpse……there before me was a pool table, a jukebox, joy, laughter, stories and singing, cheap rolls and buxom wenches with twinkles in their eyes and cleavages down to their navels……..but most important of all…not since my travels to the southern corner of the earth had I seen such a thing….SAN MIGUEL ON TAP…AND IN PINTS NO LESS!!
> 
> My lunchtimes are now numbered. For I have found my home. See you at 12 kind scot……the first stein of mead is on me




a bar made of win


i just had an email from a work-mate, who took over my job when i left., told me the evil manager has now gone - i guess she had done her job, got rid of all the previous management team, now he's acting up, £10k rise at least , guess that £10k could have been mine if i'd stayed


----------



## Badgers (Oct 3, 2008)

Yetman said:


> As I staggered wearily through the pebbled backstreets of Brigstow town, weak and in need of nourishment and shelter, I stumbled upon a filthy backstreet alleyway littered with whores, guttersnipes and the ghosts of many a broken sailor….I struggled to gain my bearings, confused I was, lost and alone when lo! o’er my shattered frame loomed a scot, barbaric in appearance yet meek in manner, he pulled me up from the floor of the alley where vagabonds and goodfernothings stalked my withering shadow like vultures around a dying mule, he dragged me to a doorway not seen a’fore nor spoken of since….until now…..BEHOLD! The savage cried, and before my eyes was beauty that could cast down an angel or awaken a corpse……there before me was a pool table, a jukebox, joy, laughter, stories and singing, cheap rolls and buxom wenches with twinkles in their eyes and cleavages down to their navels……..but most important of all…not since my travels to the southern corner of the earth had I seen such a thing….SAN MIGUEL ON TAP…AND IN PINTS NO LESS!!
> 
> My lunchtimes are now numbered. For I have found my home. See you at 12 kind scot……the first stein of mead is on me



10/10 Yetty 

You have awoken a powerful hunger for a lunchtime ale in this weary old Badger. I have just called the The Cat's Back Pub and confirmed that their log fire is on. 

The only thing left to decide is Amstel for £2.50 a pint or Guinness for £3.30 a pint?


----------



## sojourner (Oct 3, 2008)

Badgers said:


> The only thing left to decide is Amstel for £2.50 a pint or Guinness for £3.30 a pint?



Is the Amstel to be drunk in the Dam, or the UK?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 3, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Is the Amstel to be drunk in the Dam, or the UK?



The SW18 lunchtime hostelry today


----------



## Yetman (Oct 3, 2008)

Badgers said:


> The Cat's Back Pub
> 
> The only thing left to decide is Amstel for £2.50 a pint or Guinness for £3.30 a pint?



That is definitely code for a pre-razor era brothel 

Go for the guiness, treat yersen lad, tis Friday after all!


----------



## sojourner (Oct 3, 2008)

Badgers said:


> The SW18 lunchtime hostelry today



I'd go for the guinness then

Amstel has to be drunk in the Dam.  It's the law.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 3, 2008)

guinness


----------



## Badgers (Oct 3, 2008)

Three pints of Guinness absorbed into my system and feeling better about the world. 

Fire = roaring 
Drinks = hit the spot 
Barmaid = Poland's finest in body and smile


----------



## marty21 (Oct 3, 2008)

pint of kronenburg in the north star for me, plus a chicken goujon bagette, which was alright - bit disappointed with the pubs in the area (i work close to Finchley road station) north star is a bit meh tbf


----------



## Badgers (Oct 3, 2008)

I just remembered why I do not own a TV 

Fail - http://www.itv.com/Entertainment/reality/NaturalSellers/default.html

In other news I have some Wheat Crunchies, glazed eyes and a dry wit so the afternoon should fly.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 3, 2008)

Badgers said:


> I just remembered why I do not own a TV
> 
> Fail - http://www.itv.com/Entertainment/reality/NaturalSellers/default.html
> 
> In other news I have some Wheat Crunchies, glazed eyes and a dry wit so the afternoon should fly.



that looks awful

wheat crunchies...mmm, i think i have had a wheat crunchie sarnie at some point in my life, i think it was the tomato flavour crunchies


----------



## Yetman (Oct 3, 2008)

Badgers said:


> In other news I have some Wheat Crunchies, glazed eyes and a dry wit so the afternoon should fly.



I'm in the same ball park my good man, but how long will it last I ask.....

That said I'm off at 4. Refuckingzult


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 3, 2008)

Am rushing - well ambling really - around trying to get my 'desk cleared' before the end of the day as I am off next week. Just a little bit more filing and anyone with a telephone enquiry can fuck off


----------



## marty21 (Oct 3, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Am rushing - well ambling really - around trying to get my 'desk cleared' before the end of the day as I am off next week. Just a little bit more filing and anyone with a telephone enquiry can fuck off



<rings QoG with a query>


----------



## Yetman (Oct 3, 2008)

Aha! That moment of brief excitement when one realises one hasnt pood yet today! Off to the lavs for a crimp off and game of tetris on the moby it is! Followed by a potential thrashing if the mood takes me! 

....

Thrashing....while looking at a stool......lord what have I come to


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 3, 2008)

marty21 said:


> <rings QoG with a query>


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 3, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Aha! That moment of brief excitement when one realises one hasnt pood yet today! Off to the lavs for a crimp off and game of tetris on the moby it is! Followed by a potential thrashing if the mood takes me!
> 
> ....
> 
> Thrashing....while looking at a stool......lord what have I come to





I am desperate for a wee but am waiting for one of the Director's to come down to the office ("I'll be down in a minute" he cheerfully told me 20 minutes ago)

If he doesn't come in here soon I may have to wee myself or go in the kettle


----------



## Badgers (Oct 3, 2008)

LOL at some bloke in the office... 

Struggling to make ends meet on his buy-to-let property so is considering selling billboard space on the side of the house. 

Capitalism FTW


----------



## Badgers (Oct 3, 2008)

Cloak and dagger meetings going on... 
Directors looking red faced and not making eye contact with anyone... 

Hmmm?


----------



## sojourner (Oct 3, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Cloak and dagger meetings going on...
> *Directors looking red faced and not making eye contact with anyone*...
> 
> Hmmm?



oh dear

*fingers crossed*


----------



## marty21 (Oct 3, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


>



wasn't impressed with the customer service there tbf


----------



## marty21 (Oct 3, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Cloak and dagger meetings going on...
> Directors looking red faced and not making eye contact with anyone...
> 
> Hmmm?



don't look at him, hide in the toilet


----------



## marty21 (Oct 3, 2008)

30 minutes to the weekend

will have a ciggie break to pass some of the time


----------



## marty21 (Oct 3, 2008)

my hair is really bouffanty at the moment, was thinking of having it cut, but with the weather getting colder, I am thinking of letting it grow even more bouffanty


----------



## marty21 (Oct 3, 2008)

5 minutes


badgers!!!! you gone home?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 3, 2008)

Still here, no fallout to speak of yet and I have booked up important meetings which should cover my arse until the 31/10 

Bored though, just gotta survive these last 27ish minutes and then freedom


----------



## marty21 (Oct 3, 2008)

our IT freelance guy needs another 10 minutes to sort something out  i sorted the printer out myself 


don't IT guys go out on a friday night ffs 

i have to hang about like a lemon, as i have to lock up the gaff


----------



## Badgers (Oct 3, 2008)

One of the boys in the office is flying off to Dubai on business Sunday. 
He is going with the MD 
The boozy MD 
You know
The boozy MD 
In Dubai 
With their love of drunken angry westerners 
You know


----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2008)

Back to it once more and sitting alone in a dark office... 

Have a lot to do but (as usual) waiting for information from other people before knowing how to do it. It seems this week will mostly consist of cleaning databases, updating to-do lists, drinking coffee and da-dreaming.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2008)

Bugger, off to Amsterdam on business trip Friday and Saturday


----------



## marty21 (Oct 6, 2008)

another week begins - i have survived 3 weeks in the new job - hoozah!!!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2008)

Coke fiend has taken another Monday morning 'half day holiday' and the powers at be are ranting behind closed doors. 

How long till lunch time?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 6, 2008)

one hour to lunch


----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2008)

20 mins till lunch.... 

Just me in the office all afternoon today. 
Will be able to kick back, post on U75, write some letters, do some filing and generally relax I hope.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 6, 2008)

coke fiend is taking the piss tbf


----------



## sojourner (Oct 6, 2008)

Just had my lunch - chicken and stuffing butties. Yum

Need something sweet now.  Good job I have a vast bag of opal fruits in the car - the car I'm about to get into for an hours drive 

Make the most of your Dam trip Badgers - go one of the galleries!!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2008)

marty21 said:


> coke fiend is taking the piss tbf



Aye, he is not a 'Monday person' at all is he?!?!? 

Annoying but not really my issue, I just get to do his work


----------



## marty21 (Oct 6, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Aye, he is not a 'Monday person' at all is he?!?!?
> 
> Annoying but not really my issue, I just get to do his work



he also seems to have issues with tuesdays, wednesdays, thursdays, and fridays tbf


----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2008)

Oh well, guess that he makes the rest of us look good


----------



## marty21 (Oct 6, 2008)

busy lunchtime - had my bouffant tamed, and my beard trimmed (never had that done before ) and squeezed in a couple of bacon sarnies and a coffee


----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2008)

CF has now arrived and seems to have got away with it again.... 

Afternoon drag has just kicked in and eyelids feel heavy already. Three hours to go and it is feeling like it is going to be a struggle so best try to get on with some work or something. Will be legging it out the door and towards the homestead bang on 17:30 with a view to being in PJs and on the sofa by 18:30


----------



## marty21 (Oct 6, 2008)

Badgers said:


> CF has now arrived and seems to have got away with it again....
> 
> Afternoon drag has just kicked in and eyelids feel heavy already. Three hours to go and it is feeling like it is going to be a struggle so best try to get on with some work or something. Will be legging it out the door and towards the homestead bang on 17:30 with a view to being in PJs and on the sofa by 18:30



say to hell with convention and hit that sofa at 18.39


----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2008)

Actually I might pull a slightly fast one and run out a little early. 
I was an hour early and worked through lunch so sneaking off fifteen minutes early would not be a major sin


----------



## marty21 (Oct 6, 2008)

no one has noticed my well trimmed beard and my hair cut yet


----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2008)

marty21 said:


> no one has noticed my well trimmed beard and my hair cut yet



Pics?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 6, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Pics?



maybe, I'm a little shy though


----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2008)

Just nabbed myself a new monitor from the desk of a recently departed colleage. 







HP L1906
19 inch 
TFT active matrix

It is pretty nice but a lot bigger than the last thing I had so a bit tough on the eyes so far.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2008)

Eating Black Jacks now and they are nice


----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2008)

Sod this, see you tomorrow


----------



## marty21 (Oct 6, 2008)

heard some great news today - evil boss women from my last job, has now left - or as he said it "ding dong the wicked witch as gone"

bit late for me like - but nice to hear that she is off that gravy train i hope she takes an age to get another job


----------



## Badgers (Oct 6, 2008)

marty21 said:


> heard some great news today - evil boss women from my last job, has now left - or as he said it "ding dong the wicked witch as gone"
> 
> bit late for me like - but nice to hear that she is off that gravy train i hope she takes an age to get another job



She will head to your new place soon. 
You will be her only direct report


----------



## marty21 (Oct 6, 2008)

Badgers said:


> She will head to your new place soon.
> You will be her only direct report



no vacancies at this hotel


----------



## marty21 (Oct 7, 2008)

tuesday morning - surely the most draggiest day of the week


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2008)

marty21 said:


> no vacancies at this hotel











marty21 said:


> tuesday morning - surely the most draggiest day of the week



Got my vote too mate... 

The weekend just past is a distant memory but I still feel tired. The next weekend is too far away to even dream about!!!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 7, 2008)

still 1/5 of the working week gone, and making bites into the 2/5, gotta stay positive


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2008)

marty21 said:


> still 1/5 of the working week gone, and making bites into the 2/5, gotta stay positive



I have a six day week this week so will not finish work until around 11pm on Saturday. So my week is only 1/6 done


----------



## marty21 (Oct 7, 2008)

Badgers said:


> I have a six day week this week so will not finish work until around 11pm on Saturday. So my week is only 1/6 done



difficult to find a bright side, i'm sure there's one in there somewhere


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2008)

marty21 said:


> difficult to find a bright side, i'm sure there's one in there somewhere



Will get some bog roll to balance the karma


----------



## Yetman (Oct 7, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Will get some bog roll to balance the karma



Fucking hell, I was looking at my bog roll supplies the smorning and thinking 'hmmm....gonna have to mooch some more from work'......great minds think...er...similar things at around about the same time! 

I'm going to look for another job. I'm sitting here doing nothing most of the time. That does nothing for my prospects or pay rise. Its not going to get any better either so sod this, I'm going to have a very casual look around for another job this arvo, no rush, take my time and find something that I at least half give a fuck about


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2008)

Yetman said:


> I'm going to look for another job. I'm sitting here doing nothing most of the time. That does nothing for my prospects or pay rise. Its not going to get any better either so sod this, I'm going to have a very casual look around for another job this arvo, no rush, take my time and find something that I at least half give a fuck about



It is odd right now... 

Seems that the whole thing is totally out of a lot of peoples hands right now. Companies are not buying, management are overstretched but not telling anyone anything. 

I am just sitting riding the train until I hear one way or another.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 7, 2008)

new jobs rule


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2008)

marty21 said:


> new jobs rule



What is the bog roll set up in the new place mate?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 7, 2008)

Badgers said:


> What is the bog roll set up in the new place mate?



possible to grab some, but with only 3 full-time staff, the scary finger of suspicion will land on me as the newbie

then again, lots of co-op members in and out, I have no qualms about directing the scary finger their way


----------



## internetstalker (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm on holiday next week

I just want this week to end


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2008)

Into the second half of the day and eyelids feel a little heavy.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 7, 2008)

might leave at 4.45 today


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2008)

marty21 said:


> might leave at 4.45 today



I cheeked off a little early yesterday so no chance of this for me. Less than two hours to go though and hanging in there. 

Have eaten too much today which may be causing the tiredness


----------



## marty21 (Oct 7, 2008)

suddenly it's 4.15


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2008)

marty21 said:


> suddenly it's 4.15



Time is speeding up lads


----------



## marty21 (Oct 7, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Time is speeding up lads



2/5 of the week is gone

outtahere


----------



## sojourner (Oct 7, 2008)

I can't really join this thread much lately...fucking workload is through the bastard roof


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2008)

sojourner said:


> I can't really join this thread much lately...fucking workload is through the bastard roof



DHL some over, I will get it sorted or delegate it to one of my oiks


----------



## sojourner (Oct 7, 2008)

Badgers said:


> DHL some over, I will get it sorted or delegate it to one of my oiks



If you could just do all the health and safety assessments for all sites, and deal with the maintenance too, that would be great thanks 

*weeps*

I did actually cry before, when the finance girly rang me to ask me to do more chasing.  Flipped. As you do like


----------



## Badgers (Oct 7, 2008)

I am done in now, need to get teleported home to avoid the rain/commute!


----------



## sojourner (Oct 7, 2008)

oh well, at least I am at home 

with a stonking chicken stew bubbling away ont stove. the working day is over now. i'm doing fuck all more


----------



## rennie (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm still here.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 7, 2008)

rennie said:


> I'm still here.



at least you have urban 

what do you do rennie?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 7, 2008)

i am on the sofa


----------



## rennie (Oct 7, 2008)

sojourner said:


> what do you do rennie?



I write things.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 7, 2008)

rennie said:


> I write things.



well as long as you're not seeing dead people, that's alright


write for a paper/mag? self or otherwise employed?

we need details if you're going to sulk outside of 9 to 5


----------



## rennie (Oct 7, 2008)

I write for the man. nuff said.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 8, 2008)

Late finishes are not so nice... 

Early start for me, made the office by 07:45 and sat here in the dark tidying my desk for half an hour before the next chap arrived. 
Actually got a lot to do today but will not doubt still manage a 'drag' during the afternoon shift.


----------



## rennie (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm back.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 8, 2008)

wednesday  nearing the half way stage

bought a copy of the times today to get the jesus and mary chain cd, it wasn't in it, apparently i have to go to a high street wh smiths, fill in a voucher, then i can have it - seems a lot of work tbh


----------



## rennie (Oct 8, 2008)

marty21 said:


> wednesday  nearing the half way stage
> 
> bought a copy of the times today to get the jesus and mary chain cd, it wasn't in it, apparently i have to go to a high street wh smiths, fill in a voucher, then i can have it - seems a lot of work tbh



Can you then burn me a copy?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 8, 2008)

rennie said:


> Can you then burn me a copy?



Of The Times?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 8, 2008)

rennie said:


> Can you then burn me a copy?



if i can be arsed finding a high street WH Smiths, filling out a form, getting the thing, then it's a possibility - then i would have to work out how to burn a cd, something i have never done


----------



## rennie (Oct 8, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Of The Times?



Now that you mention it, perhaps m21 can just burn the copy full stop.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 8, 2008)

People need to stop getting made redundant FFS, this thread is running out of bored people


----------



## Yetman (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm bored. I might sneak in a pint at lunch considering I got wrecked last night. Smooth the edges off, hair of the dog, keep the demons at bay, succumb to my pitiful addiction to alcohol while pretending everythings fine 

Just kidding, Im not really an alcoholic in denial.........I accept it with childlike glee


----------



## internetstalker (Oct 8, 2008)

l WANNA GO HOME!!!!!!!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 8, 2008)

rennie said:


> Now that you mention it, perhaps m21 can just burn the copy full stop.



i might pen a strong letter to the times about the lack of a cd


----------



## Badgers (Oct 8, 2008)

Meh, 

The morning was not too bad but I am trying to speak to a list of around 70 companies from Holland, Austria, Germany and struggling as I only speak English. Not their fault I suppose but it is a bit wearing making call after call.... 

Desk is tidy though and my 2009 calendar is nearly done


----------



## rennie (Oct 8, 2008)

I am bored. Off to buy some crisps!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 8, 2008)

What crisps?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 8, 2008)

frazzles?


----------



## rennie (Oct 8, 2008)

Hula Hoops. There's so few of them in a packet.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 8, 2008)

quavers


----------



## rennie (Oct 8, 2008)

Definitely not frazzles... they contain bacon?


----------



## rennie (Oct 8, 2008)

Mmmm. I like quavers.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 8, 2008)

rennie said:


> Definitely not frazzles... they contain bacon?



afaik, they just taste like bacon


----------



## rennie (Oct 8, 2008)

marty21 said:


> afaik, they just taste like bacon



even worse. You can have mine marty.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 8, 2008)

I saw some 150g bags of Kettle Chips at Sainsbury's this lunchtime which were £3.00 for three bags

Sour Cream & Chive
Sweet Chilli
Balsamic Vinegar & Sea Salt
Chedder
Honey Barbecue

Was tempted but would have eaten loads at my desk so had an apple instead


----------



## rennie (Oct 8, 2008)

Badgers said:


> I saw some 150g bags of Kettle Chips at Sainsbury's this lunchtime which were £3.00 for three bags
> 
> Sour Cream & Chive
> Sweet Chilli
> ...



Buy em and send them to me. You can keeo the BBQ ones.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 8, 2008)

rennie said:


> even worse. You can have mine marty.



they taste nice in sandwiches

as do wotsits


----------



## rennie (Oct 8, 2008)

not for a veggie.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 8, 2008)

Closer


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 8, 2008)

<tapsfingers>


----------



## rennie (Oct 8, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Closer



Is that a 'Yes your crisps are on their way?'


----------



## Badgers (Oct 8, 2008)

Should we have a 'day dragging' board meet? 

We could do it on a weekday afternoon? 
All claiming to have a dentist appointment?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 8, 2008)

rennie said:


> Is that a 'Yes your crisps are on their way?'



DHL should be there any second. 
I asked them to pick up dip on the way too.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 8, 2008)

Bye


----------



## marty21 (Oct 8, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Should we have a 'day dragging' board meet?
> 
> We could do it on a weekday afternoon?
> All claiming to have a dentist appointment?



absolutely - seems appropriate to have it on an afternoon, but easier to have it one evening


----------



## Badgers (Oct 9, 2008)

Arrrrgghhhhhh


----------



## marty21 (Oct 9, 2008)

bad start, woke up at 8, so the 8.10 was not an option, ended up getting the 8.43 which got me in half an hour late

still less dragginess


----------



## Badgers (Oct 9, 2008)

Off for meetings most of today. 
Could be a big earner, could be a heartbreaking waste of my time. 

So many unpleasent meetings heading my way right now and a lot of them in stupidly formal locations


----------



## rennie (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm still waiting.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 9, 2008)

Am off to a shitey network meeting soon - oh joy

Saving graces are:  a) I get to listen to music there and back, and b) I get a free lunch, and c) I am not available to speak to any other TWATS


----------



## marty21 (Oct 9, 2008)

made someone happy today, signed her up for one of our flats

which was nice!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 9, 2008)

rennie said:


> I'm still waiting.



Damn DHL and their awful service.... 

Bored of work today and feeling very sleepy now.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 9, 2008)

the week is nearly done!! thursday home time is only 2 hours and 23 minutes away - then it's friday!!!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 9, 2008)

My working week finishes about 21:00 - 22:00 on Saturday night sadly.... 
Had my sarnies and now have to start packing a bag of work crap ready for tomorrow. 

Office drag is heavy today, not had enough sleep to be sitting here


----------



## rennie (Oct 9, 2008)

I'm still hungover and still waiting for my crisps.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 9, 2008)

rennie said:


> I'm still hungover and still waiting for my crisps.



I feel awful about this... 
On hold to the courier now trying to sort out the whole shambles


----------



## marty21 (Oct 9, 2008)

just had some pick'n'mix, the bloke who works here on thursdays brought them in


----------



## marty21 (Oct 9, 2008)

20 minutes on hold to edf


----------



## marty21 (Oct 9, 2008)

22 minutes, the conversation lasted about 60 seconds


----------



## Badgers (Oct 9, 2008)

On hold too


----------



## ovaltina (Oct 9, 2008)

32 minutes. I need to stop buying things on Amazon.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 9, 2008)

4 minutes

haven't bought anything on line today


----------



## Badgers (Oct 9, 2008)

29 minutes and I want to buy stuff online


----------



## ovaltina (Oct 9, 2008)

I've been buying a ridiculous amount of tat on the internet. I even bought a shimmering shiny door curtain thing.

I need to find a better paid and more interesting job.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 9, 2008)

i have ordered 2 jumpers and a jacket this week, one has arrived, waiting patiently for the other two


----------



## Badgers (Oct 9, 2008)

My Director is still MIA now and nobody is saying where he is??? 

Closer to magic time now


----------



## Badgers (Oct 9, 2008)

marty21 said:


> 2 jumpers



Zip neck?


----------



## rennie (Oct 9, 2008)

Bye bye suckers.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 9, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Zip neck?



both v-neck, bit disappointed with the m&s one tbh, supposed to be a large - seems like a medium to me, a little snug , the other one from john lewis is large and fits much better, arrived today, and the canvas "animal"   jacket with fleece lining is a good fit, and very warm

mr high street me, this week


----------



## marty21 (Oct 9, 2008)

both were at home when i got back, well the jacket had been dropped off at a neighbours - pleased to report that they are both a good fit


----------



## Arik (Oct 10, 2008)

Ok well I know my timing is bad for the UK crowd, but here in Melbourne it's 3:16pm on a Friday afternoon and I'VE GOT NOTHING TO DO. There's no one sitting near me and I have no excuse to leave my desk and go for a walk.

The girl who works in the research team with me went to the library to do some research at 10:30am this morning and still hasn't arrived back. I wonder if she's outside somewhere enjoying the spring sunshine??   

I suppose I can't expect much moral support from everyone, seeing that you are probably asleep, but still.


----------



## Arik (Oct 10, 2008)

It's now 4:14pm and my colleague has returned, but I still have nothing to do. I have in fact done exactly 0 minutes of work today....

...bit of a crap way to end the week. On the plus side, by the time you chumps are agonising through your Friday I'll be in bed.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 10, 2008)

we can now drag 24/7


----------



## marty21 (Oct 10, 2008)

ahhh friday - only here til 3 today, then the weekend begins


----------



## sojourner (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm not planning on doing much work today.  Had a brief chat with the boss yesterday and he's about as optimistic as I am about the future , so I've asked him for a meeting to discuss alternatives about 'going forward' to clarify the finance side of things.  Also just applied for two jobs and actually put a budget together showing all the outgoings - which were  - fucking bills alone, minus food or anything else, come to £800 a month!!!!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 10, 2008)

sojourner said:


> I'm not planning on doing much work today.  Had a brief chat with the boss yesterday and he's about as optimistic as I am about the future , so I've asked him for a meeting to discuss alternatives about 'going forward' to clarify the finance side of things.  Also just applied for two jobs and actually put a budget together showing all the outgoings - which were  - fucking bills alone, minus food or anything else, come to £800 a month!!!!



does the mortgage take up a lot of that?

tbh, I don't really know who much i pay out on bills, just pay them, I should really check...


----------



## sojourner (Oct 10, 2008)

marty21 said:


> does the mortgage take up a lot of that?
> 
> tbh, I don't really know who much i pay out on bills, just pay them, I should really check...



Mortgage is 362 - which will no doubt be rising when I have to remortgage in May

Boss just rang me - bit of an about-face.  All geeing me up, telling me he's working on getting funding, and how we owe it to the dead boss to keep hanging on in there until the financial climate improves!  Think he's shitscared of me leaving and having to deal with it all himself.  He was apologising for me having to work so hard on my own

hmmm


----------



## rennie (Oct 10, 2008)

I just got back from a 2.5 hour lunch. Huzzah. 

Good luck with trying to sort it all out sojourner.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 10, 2008)

ta chuck

am feeling sort of 'que sera sera' today - and I think it's about time I celebrated my unofficial holiday with a glass of wine and a spliff


----------



## rennie (Oct 10, 2008)

sojourner said:


> am feeling sort of 'que sera sera' today - and I think it's about time I celebrated my unofficial holiday with a glass of wine and a spliff



What are Fridays for?


----------



## sojourner (Oct 10, 2008)

rennie said:


> What are Fridays for?



  usually working  

here's to the weekend *clink*

now if the friggin boss could just stop emailing me...(think I've got him a bit worried)


----------



## Yetman (Oct 10, 2008)

I'm ignoring work and writing pieces of situation drama that I can use to impress the people when I go for this interview as a sub-editor......
_

Nigel, come in, sit down….we…..we need to talk. I’ll shut the door. Do you want a drink? No? Look….….I…..I really need to get this off my chest, I’ve been trying to say it for a long time but, well, its taken a lot for me to be able to….I don’t know…..look…..oh god I knew this was going to be difficult but I didn’t realise how hard until now…..ok ok……..shit….there’s no easy way to say this….ok…here goes…..SHE SELLS SEASHELLS ON THE SEASHORE THE SHELLS SHE SELLS ARE SURELY SEASHELLS SO IF SHE SELLS SHELLS ON THE SEASHORE I’M SURE SHE SELLS SHEESHELLS SASHEELS OH FOR FUCKS SAKE I KNEW I WOULDN’T BE ABLE TO DO THIS ITS TOO HARD FOR ME ITS JUST TOO HARD *runs off crying*_
Nigel sits there, looking bemused before going to make a cup of tea and think about how to tell his wife he wants a divorce.


----------



## Madusa (Oct 10, 2008)

haha, been a while since I've been on this thread, but can you write one for me please Yets...?

About a girl who has some stuff in a cellar that she needs to go and retrieve but cellars creep her out... she finally plucks up the courage to turn the light on at the top of the stairs.....


----------



## Yetman (Oct 10, 2008)

Madusa said:


> haha, been a while since I've been on this thread, but can you write one for me please Yets...?
> 
> About a girl who has some stuff in a cellar that she needs to go and retrieve but cellars creep her out... she finally plucks up the courage to turn the light on at the top of the stairs.....


_
Oh come on Nigel pleeeease!! I don’t want to go down there you know I don’t like cellars!! I don’t KNOW why I just don’t ok? Its grandma’s old rocking horse, I want to get it out for the kids when they come over, we played with it as children as did my parents, wont you go and……Nigel?.....Nigel?...NIGEEEEEELLLL…..you bastard. Slipped out the fucking kitchen door while I’m here talking to myself….Right. Ok. Well….I can do this, I can do this. Deep breaths. Come on Melissa, its only a cellar, nothing down there, just a few bugs and your sister WHOA……Where…the fuck did that come from??...ahem…ignore it, just those weird thoughts again…ok…here we go, I’ll just open the door and take a few steps down. Great. The light doesn’t work. The horse is in the corner, I can see its pearly eyes shining in the dark, if I’m quick I’ll just be able to you left me GO AWAY. In the cage…..because I was different….you feed me though GO THE FUCK AWAY that means you love me doesn’t it? Do you know love Melissa? FUCK OFF FUCK OFF FUCK OFF FUCK OFF I’m going to go and get this horse then leave quickly, nearly there now….I’m scared though……I can smell the rotten fish and the damp, dark memories begin to stir….if I can just get out of here it’ll stop Melissa you saved me but still you hide me because of what I am…..we think the same because we were born together……why don’t you love me…..

Melissa screams as she grabs hold of the horse and stumbles as she tries to turn around and lift it toward the stairs…….as she falls the horse lands upon her and wakes her with a jolt from her nightmare…..

...

...she looks up through her one good eye and wipes away the spilled gruel from the floor of her cage and begins to moan. She has always moaned but down here in the cellar of the old barn nobody can hear her. She grabs one of the slowly rotting fish heads from the bowl just within arms reach of the cage and tears at its oozing flesh hungrily…the old rocking horse in the corner stares at her through its glassy eyes, 'how I would love to be as free and empty as that horse'…..through twisted and shattered thoughts she feels a deep, all consuming sadness, it is this sadness which lets her know, brutally, that she is not what they called her, that she is not an animal, a mutant, a freak…..she is human….it is they who are not…for they no not of emotion, of love, no......only fear. Only fear._


----------



## sojourner (Oct 10, 2008)

Yep

You need a new job yetty


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 10, 2008)

i just spent 40 fucking minutes filling in an online application and the fucking bastard stupid fuicking website logged me out and i've lost the fucking lot 

that's it, i'm off home for beer....


----------



## sojourner (Oct 10, 2008)

Paulie Tandoori said:


> i just spent 40 fucking minutes filling in an online application and the fucking bastard stupid fuicking website logged me out and i've lost the fucking lot
> 
> that's it, i'm off home for beer....



NEXT time, c+p what you've written into a word doc and SAVE it 


*runs*


----------



## Paulie Tandoori (Oct 10, 2008)

sojourner said:


> NEXT time, c+p what you've written into a word doc and SAVE it
> 
> 
> *runs*


 I FUCKING KNOW THAT NOW DONT I!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Madusa (Oct 10, 2008)

Yetman said:


> _
> Oh come on Nigel pleeeease!! I don’t want to go down there you know I don’t like cellars!! I don’t KNOW why I just don’t ok? Its grandma’s old rocking horse, I want to get it out for the kids when they come over, we played with it as children as did my parents, wont you go and……Nigel?.....Nigel?...NIGEEEEEELLLL…..you bastard. Slipped out the fucking kitchen door while I’m here talking to myself….Right. Ok. Well….I can do this, I can do this. Deep breaths. Come on Melissa, its only a cellar, nothing down there, just a few bugs and your sister WHOA……Where…the fuck did that come from??...ahem…ignore it, just those weird thoughts again…ok…here we go, I’ll just open the door and take a few steps down. Great. The light doesn’t work. The horse is in the corner, I can see its pearly eyes shining in the dark, if I’m quick I’ll just be able to you left me GO AWAY. In the cage…..because I was different….you feed me though GO THE FUCK AWAY that means you love me doesn’t it? Do you know love Melissa? FUCK OFF FUCK OFF FUCK OFF FUCK OFF I’m going to go and get this horse then leave quickly, nearly there now….I’m scared though……I can smell the rotten fish and the damp, dark memories begin to stir….if I can just get out of here it’ll stop Melissa you saved me but still you hide me because of what I am…..we think the same because we were born together……why don’t you love me…..
> 
> Melissa screams as she grabs hold of the horse and stumbles as she tries to turn around and lift it toward the stairs…….as she falls the horse lands upon her and wakes her with a jolt from her nightmare…..
> ...




Loves you, you sick fuck.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 13, 2008)

Monday morning and I'm waking up while sitting at my desk.... 
Got back late Saturday night from Amsterdam and still shattered but bit of ol fashioned routine will fix that up I hope.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 13, 2008)

another week begins


----------



## Badgers (Oct 13, 2008)

marty21 said:


> another week begins



Doom and gloom is getting boring here.


----------



## ovaltina (Oct 13, 2008)

I've already sent a terse email to one fuckwit so far today. Anyone else wants a pop they can bring it the fuck on.

I'm feeling a bit Monday.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 13, 2008)

Come on lunchtime...


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 13, 2008)

Back from a week away, feeling sleepy and trying to catch up on stuff. We do have some chocolate digestives in the office so that is a big incentive


----------



## Badgers (Oct 13, 2008)

Blah, blah, blah....


----------



## rennie (Oct 13, 2008)

We've got Haribo!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 13, 2008)

40 minutes to lunch time


----------



## Badgers (Oct 13, 2008)

Police helicopters been hovering over Wandsworth Park for a while now. 
Not the usual way of things in the SW18 manor, used to this more in SW9 than here.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 13, 2008)

I was on time and feeling pretty chipper this mornning, which on one hand is _good_ cuz Mondays can be dreadful but actually is _bad_ as it indicates how restful my wasted weekend doing nothing was


----------



## sojourner (Oct 13, 2008)

Well, I have pinned the boss down to a meet, with the finance girly, so I should know what's gonna happen next Tuesday, and at the very least, will have a plan of action should we decide we need to go tits up

Scary, but less scary than leaving it to chance and uncertainty


----------



## Badgers (Oct 13, 2008)

One Director is still MIA with no details forthcoming 
The MD is off for a meeting with the 'overlords' tomorrow and is not looking happy about this. 

I have Thursday off which I think will involve a 'refresh' of the CV just in case there are ugly times ahead.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 13, 2008)

Badgers said:


> One Director is still MIA with no details forthcoming
> The MD is off for a meeting with the 'overlords' tomorrow and is not looking happy about this.
> 
> I have Thursday off which I think will involve a 'refresh' of the CV just in case there are ugly times ahead.



at least we have each other!!!

in other news, my mortgage repayment policy is better than I thought it was - gives me a years worth of payments (only after I've been unemployed for 30 fucking days though)


----------



## Badgers (Oct 13, 2008)

sojourner said:


> at least we have each other!!!







sojourner said:


> in other news, my mortgage repayment policy is better than I thought it was - gives me a years worth of payments (only after I've been unemployed for 30 fucking days though)



This is my concern although this is rent not mortage and I have no protection. Do not really want to start spending on insurance but it might be the way forward.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 13, 2008)

Badgers said:


> This is my concern although this is rent not mortage and I have no protection. Do not really want to start spending on insurance but it might be the way forward.



Won't housing benefit apply to rent though?  Pretty sure it will mate.  check it out NOW though, rather than later!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 13, 2008)

discovered a new cafe today, which was nice, and dived into the 2nd layer of the office biscuit selection


----------



## Badgers (Oct 13, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Won't housing benefit apply to rent though?  Pretty sure it will mate.  check it out NOW though, rather than later!



I have Thursday off and this has now been added to the 'to-do' list 

Just not sure what to think at the moment. If they cull some staff then I will be pretty far down the list I think but it could be a lot worse than this. The main issue is that we are owned by a parent company so the decisions are out of our hands. 

If they are not running all their companies with enough profit to keep the shareholders rich then I get the feeling we will be got rid of.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 13, 2008)

Badgers said:


> This is my concern although this is rent not mortage and I have no protection. Do not really want to start spending on insurance but it might be the way forward.



you're a dinky aren't you, is the other dinky working too

our mortgage is fairly low, so one of us could afford it at a stretch if one of us lost their job


----------



## Badgers (Oct 13, 2008)

marty21 said:


> you're a dinky aren't you, is the other dinky working too
> 
> our mortgage is fairly low, so one of us could afford it at a stretch if one of us lost their job



My wife is safe as houses job wise but does not earn enough to pay the rent and live. I do earn enough but we would not have enough spare apart from existing. 

Not really scared about this but don't like having all the hassle with little or no back up plan. Maybe it will all be alright.....


----------



## Badgers (Oct 13, 2008)

Dum dee dum


----------



## marty21 (Oct 13, 2008)

last hour cometh


----------



## Badgers (Oct 13, 2008)

Slacker


----------



## sojourner (Oct 13, 2008)

I'm home

And I've just had a spliff

I refuse to knock my guts out and worry - I've done enough of that lately


----------



## Yetman (Oct 13, 2008)

marty21 said:


> discovered a new cafe today, which was nice, and dived into the 2nd layer of the office biscuit selection



Mentalist! Get in lad


----------



## Badgers (Oct 13, 2008)

AAAARRRRGGGGGGH (again)


----------



## marty21 (Oct 13, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Mentalist! Get in lad



went for the chocolate first


----------



## marty21 (Oct 13, 2008)

he's outtahere


----------



## Badgers (Oct 13, 2008)

Come on 17:30


----------



## sojourner (Oct 13, 2008)

Ooooo, interesting

I revised and resubmitted my CV to JobsiteUK last week and just got a call from an agency who wanted to know if I was interested in a job as Operations Manager for a large company who are opening up several sites...30k, company car, other benefits!!!

They're sending me the details


----------



## Annierak (Oct 13, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Ooooo, interesting
> 
> I revised and resubmitted my CV to JobsiteUK last week and just got a call from an agency who wanted to know if I was interested in a job as Operations Manager for a large company who are opening up several sites...30k, company car, other benefits!!!
> 
> They're sending me the details


Oo sounds good


----------



## Badgers (Oct 13, 2008)

sojourner said:


> They're sending me the details



One minute things can look all bleak and then...............


----------



## Badgers (Oct 13, 2008)

Bye bye draggers... 

Will be back on Friday


----------



## marty21 (Oct 13, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Ooooo, interesting
> 
> I revised and resubmitted my CV to JobsiteUK last week and just got a call from an agency who wanted to know if I was interested in a job as Operations Manager for a large company who are opening up several sites...30k, company car, other benefits!!!
> 
> They're sending me the details



 excellent


----------



## Badgers (Oct 14, 2008)

Not too much of a drag today which is nice.... 

Leaving home at 09:30
First meeting in W8 at 10:30 
Second meeting in SE1 at 14:00 
Hope to be home by about 16:30 and relaxing


----------



## marty21 (Oct 14, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Not too much of a drag today which is nice....
> 
> Leaving home at 09:30
> First meeting in W8 at 10:30
> ...



part-timer


----------



## ovaltina (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm eating M&S chocolate tea cakes for breakfast. This isn't good.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 14, 2008)

kinell

putting together a list of everything to be sorted out in a tits up situation 


it's a full time job in itself!


----------



## ovaltina (Oct 14, 2008)

I've had two clients bring their contracts to an end so far this week, one yesterday and one today. They were both reaching conclusion anyway and it's not a reflection on me, but still... eek!


----------



## sojourner (Oct 14, 2008)

Interesting how this thread has been turning out over the last few months, isn't it? 

From dragging to shitting ourselves. Ace.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 14, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Interesting how this thread has been turning out over the last few months, isn't it?
> 
> From dragging to shitting ourselves. Ace.



i've had both  although things are on the up now job wise, left one I was miserable in, to one I'm a lot happier in

days still drag though


----------



## sojourner (Oct 14, 2008)

marty21 said:


> i've had both  although things are on the up now job wise, left one I was miserable in, to one I'm a lot happier in
> 
> days still drag though



It's an area I wouldn't mind getting into, what you do.  I keep looking out for nowt around here at the mo.

Thanks to this thread though, I now know for sure that the person I suspected of stalking me, IS actually stalking me.  Reading my posts and then emailing me on related stuff.  

So when you read this JM - just stop it.  It's pathetic.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 14, 2008)

sojourner said:


> It's an area I wouldn't mind getting into, what you do.  I keep looking out for nowt around here at the mo.
> 
> Thanks to this thread though, I now know for sure that the person I suspected of stalking me, IS actually stalking me.  Reading my posts and then emailing me on related stuff.
> 
> So when you read this JM - just stop it.  It's pathetic.



JM IS UGLY AND SMELLS OF POO


----------



## rennie (Oct 14, 2008)

Who's JM?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 14, 2008)

It does depend on the area Soj, plenty of stuff in london, and the larger associations are moving into a lot of other areas - stuff like contract management might be your sort of thing - when they manage services for local authorities, or the maintenance contractors - most of the larger associations contract out all their day to day maintenance and longer term stuff too


----------



## sojourner (Oct 14, 2008)

rennie said:


> Who's JM?



The initials of my stalker

I used to call him Aslan, because he looked like a lion


----------



## sojourner (Oct 14, 2008)

marty21 said:


> It does depend on the area Soj, plenty of stuff in london, and the larger associations are moving into a lot of other areas - stuff like contract management might be your sort of thing - when they manage services for local authorities, or the maintenance contractors - most of the larger associations contract out all their day to day maintenance and longer term stuff too



Aye - I just keep checking the local HAs for stuff like facilities/site management.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 14, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Aye - I just keep checking the local HAs for stuff like facilities/site management.



in the larger developments, where there is a mixture of social housing and private stuff - there is usually on-site management. I was involved in one development of around 150 units which had on-site management, I guess places for people is more of a national association, you could check them out


----------



## Yetman (Oct 14, 2008)

JoustMaster the big freak, stalking people is pathetic, look at yourself. Look at what you've become 

You never used to be like this.......


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 14, 2008)

Trying to keep up with things but feeling knackered. Mercifully we are quite quiet today. Apart from the newbie who won't stop talking. I am trying to sleep man, shut up!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 14, 2008)

i have begun a routine of having a pub lunch on a tuesday  the north star on finchley road - not a lot of choices around here tbf


----------



## sojourner (Oct 14, 2008)

marty21 said:


> I guess places for people is more of a national association, you could check them out



cheers marty - bookmarked it


----------



## marty21 (Oct 14, 2008)

into the last 80 minutes - which should fly by as some committee is having a meeting in the board room/my office


----------



## sojourner (Oct 14, 2008)

Just applied for that job


----------



## marty21 (Oct 14, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Just applied for that job



good luck!!!


----------



## sojourner (Oct 14, 2008)

ta chuck!    scary mary - been with the same company for 8 years now


----------



## marty21 (Oct 14, 2008)

marty21 said:


> into the last 80 minutes - which should fly by as some committee is having a meeting in the board room/my office



they sure can chat


----------



## marty21 (Oct 14, 2008)

i want to have a cigarette but they keep asking me stuff


----------



## marty21 (Oct 14, 2008)

i might be here after 5


----------



## marty21 (Oct 14, 2008)

still here !!


----------



## Relahni (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm thinking about leaving.


----------



## rennie (Oct 14, 2008)

I'm very busy again.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 15, 2008)

Off to an expo today so nice late start, lunch on expenses and an early finish. 
Quite like this week so far so perhaps I should leave this thread?


----------



## Numbers (Oct 15, 2008)

I'm doing business continuity testing in a mostly deserted IBM building in Southwark this week.  Y/day was the most boringest day in my life.

Today will be slightly better as I have 3 sections of the business coming to test, well... 3 people.  

And it's a stupid 9 - 5 shift.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 15, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Off to an expo today so nice late start, lunch on expenses and an early finish.
> Quite like this week so far so perhaps I should leave this thread?



i managed to stay on here over my summer of inactivity  (that seems a long time ago now )

anyways, just under 2 hours left, well into the 2nd half of the week


----------



## ovaltina (Oct 15, 2008)

I _still _haven't done any actual work today. Just had a cup of coffee.


----------



## Numbers (Oct 15, 2008)

Slowest day in years for me... but I'm home smoking hash now so it's


----------



## Badgers (Oct 16, 2008)

*Day off *









People coming round to measure windows, fit new extractor fans and (TRY FOR THE UMPTEENTH TIME SINCE WE MOVED IN A YEAR AGO) make the heating work!!!


----------



## sojourner (Oct 16, 2008)

Don't forget to check about the housing benefit


----------



## marty21 (Oct 16, 2008)

huzzah!! for the badgers clan, getting their sett all sorted out


----------



## Badgers (Oct 16, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Don't forget to check about the housing benefit



 

I will be shortly, just gotta do the chores while I have the motivation. Have bookmarked the required reading already.

Probably being alarmist but just can't see how my company can stay trading in it's current guise given the finance nonsense...


----------



## marty21 (Oct 16, 2008)

signs of the credit crunch

the property supplement in the hackney gazette was running to 30 odd pages last year

got it today - 12 pages, property and small ads (the small ads used to be in the main bit of the paper)  - times are hard

other signs

the scam artist who tried to sell me a leather jacket from his car yesterday - driving a small hatchback, according to my work mate, last year he was trying to sell them out of a merc

((((scam artists))))


----------



## sojourner (Oct 16, 2008)

Badgers said:


> I will be shortly, just gotta do the chores while I have the motivation. Have bookmarked the required reading already.
> 
> Probably *being alarmist *but just can't see how my company can stay trading in it's current guise given the finance nonsense...



I prefer to think of it as forward planning.  Just covering your arse, aren't you? No fucker else will!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 16, 2008)

marty21 said:


> signs of the credit crunch
> 
> the property supplement in the hackney gazette was running to 30 odd pages last year
> 
> got it today - 12 pages, property and small ads (the small ads used to be in the main bit of the paper)  - times are hard



Even the nationals are screwed and are offering adverts 10/20% of the prices charged 12-24 months ago. Even at a fraction of the cost they can't sell, which might be something to do with the about 80% of the (few) people looking for property go online.  



marty21 said:


> the scam artist who tried to sell me a leather jacket from his car yesterday - driving a small hatchback, according to my work mate, last year he was trying to sell them out of a merc
> 
> ((((scam artists))))


----------



## Badgers (Oct 16, 2008)

sojourner said:


> I prefer to think of it as forward planning.  Just covering your arse, aren't you? No fucker else will!



Agreed. 

1. Get CV up to date 
2. Register with some job sites 
3. Work out plan for worst case scenario

But for the next couple of hours I will crack on with the flat tidy


----------



## Badgers (Oct 16, 2008)

Plumbers coming between 13:00 - 17:00 
Electricians coming between 13:00 - 17:00 

Have been emptying out draws and cupboards only to realise that no matter how anal my tidying is we just do not have enough room for our crap. Have filled one of those huge blue Ikea bags for the Barnardo's charity shop but not sure if I will get it there today.... 

Recycling and dead plant to go out now...


----------



## Badgers (Oct 16, 2008)

First lot arrived.
Drilling in from the outside wall and the flat is shaking!!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 16, 2008)

there's a whole load of stuff that needs doing in our flat, but as we have to pay  for it, it tends to hang about until we absolutely have to do it


----------



## Badgers (Oct 16, 2008)

marty21 said:


> there's a whole load of stuff that needs doing in our flat, but as we have to pay  for it, it tends to hang about until we absolutely have to do it



Council are doing the whole block here in one go. 
Otherwise I would probably wait too


----------



## marty21 (Oct 16, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Council are doing the whole block here in one go.
> Otherwise I would probably wait too



i tend to get used to things like - hole in the bathroom wall that needs re-tiling - kitchen cupboard door missing - hole in work top following new boiler being installed elsewhere - horrible swirly carpet (offcut from a pub) in the spare room


----------



## Numbers (Oct 16, 2008)

All contractors where I am have today been told to take a 20% pay cut, or leave, ouch.  Least paid analyst rates drop from 250 to 200 a day and top end from 600 to 480, ish.

I suppose if some of the traders daily profits have dropped from half a mil to 300k they have to make cuts somewhere


----------



## rennie (Oct 16, 2008)

Youre in the city no, numbers?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 16, 2008)

Numbers said:


> All contractors where I am have today been told to take a 20% pay cut, or leave, ouch.  Least paid analyst rates drop from 250 to 200 a day and top end from 600 to 480, ish.
> 
> I suppose if some of the traders daily profits have dropped from half a mil to 300k they have to make cuts somewhere





This is a thought that has been going round my head mate. The issue is once you agree to take the drop the chances of it going back up (even if staff do leave) is pretty low, or at least a long time coming.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 16, 2008)

Just heard that Coke Fiend rocked in at 10:30 today again... 

I work in the stupidest office in England


----------



## Numbers (Oct 16, 2008)

rennie said:


> Youre in the city no, numbers?


Not geographically, but am in the finance sector yes.


----------



## rennie (Oct 16, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Just heard that Coke Fiend rocked in at 10:30 today again...
> 
> I work in the stupidest office in England



Maybe he's sleeping with the boss?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 16, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Just heard that Coke Fiend rocked in at 10:30 today again...
> 
> I work in the stupidest office in England



he is a fantastic piss taker


one of the best imo


----------



## rennie (Oct 16, 2008)

Numbers said:


> Not geographically, but am in the finance sector yes.



tough times innit?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 16, 2008)

rennie said:


> Maybe he's sleeping with the boss?



He might need to sleep with the 50 year old drunk, male boss soon!!! 



marty21 said:


> he is a fantastic piss taker
> 
> one of the best imo



I give him a solid 8/10 for the consistent lateness and sickness. Usually Monday is his 'special' day but he had a days holiday yesterday so technically today is Monday for him again  

We wait to see what happens Monday


----------



## marty21 (Oct 16, 2008)

Badgers said:


> He might need to sleep with the 50 year old drunk, male boss soon!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



surely there is some sort of bonus system to reward this sort of comittment to pisstaking  -


----------



## Numbers (Oct 16, 2008)

rennie said:


> tough times innit?


The thing with the contractors is, and what makes me laugh, is they're livid about it.  A cpl of people on 500 a day are now leaving cos of the rate drop.

I'm a permie, we don't get the big corn, but we don't see our money drop either.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 16, 2008)

Badgers said:


> My Director is still MIA now and nobody is saying where he is???



He has now left the building....... 



Colleague just phoned to let me know he has taken/been given redundancy and we will be briefed tomorrow.


----------



## Numbers (Oct 16, 2008)

I'd love redundancy.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 16, 2008)

Badgers said:


> He has now left the building.......
> 
> 
> 
> Colleague just phoned to let me know he has taken/been given redundancy and we will be briefed tomorrow.



shiiiit!!

all the best mate


----------



## Badgers (Oct 16, 2008)

marty21 said:


> shiiiit!!
> 
> all the best mate



The way I see it is the CF can constantly phone in sick and roll up late but still has a job. My Director is redundant so it seems like they are culling the most expensive. 

The concern is either that this is the beginning of a several step process. 

Or another negative is that I will be passed his workload. This would be nice if I was paid for it but I can't see that and we are already understaffed in my team.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 16, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Colleague just phoned to let me know he has taken/been given redundancy and we will be briefed tomorrow.



Shit



Good luck mate


----------



## Badgers (Oct 16, 2008)

Numbers said:


> I'd love redundancy.



Can't help you mate


----------



## dolly's gal (Oct 16, 2008)

i'd love lottery. maybe 7 million squids worth. anyone? Badgers? can you help with that instead??


----------



## Badgers (Oct 16, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> i'd love lottery. maybe 7 million squids worth. anyone? Badgers? can you help with that instead??



Checked last Friday and Saturdays tickets and 1 number across both draws. 
Oh well, another time DG  

Stupid heating could not be fixed so now wait to hear from the council (who are skint) to see when they will put a new system in


----------



## rennie (Oct 16, 2008)

Good luck Badgers!!!! I just got out of a meeting and I feel exhausted, despite my chocolate biscuit.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 17, 2008)

rennie said:


> Good luck Badgers!!!



I am up early and leaving early so should be in the office 1.5 hours early today. 

Director is coming in to say goodbye and 'handover' so I can see a lot of meetings and stuff going on. Just gonna crack on like mad today and avoid the drag, should be easy after three days out the office. 

Spoke to a colleague who seemed certain that out team of 4 (was 8 a year ago) are safe, at least in the short term. 

Still not convinced that I should spend out on getting suits dry-cleaned or not


----------



## marty21 (Oct 17, 2008)

blimey badgers, you get up early, i'm sitting on the sofa in pants


----------



## Badgers (Oct 17, 2008)

marty21 said:


> blimey badgers, you get up early, i'm sitting on the sofa in pants



Yeah, the wife and I seem to have a lot of work to do or something. Was at my desk by 07:15 and at the kettle by 07:17. 

Gonna be an odd day but more concerning than the redunancy is the fact that the toilet roll build up over the last three days is immense. I may have to get a temp in to shift it all and then get it couriered back to my place.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 17, 2008)

at times like this - toilet roll is very important


----------



## Badgers (Oct 17, 2008)

marty21 said:


> at times like this - toilet roll is very important



We are all shitting ourselves marty old boy 

The bog roll cartel must be rubbing their hands with glee right now. They are the only industry in profit apart from the arms trade and debt collectors.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 17, 2008)

Morning slackers 

For the first time in months there are no orders pending from overnight so today's going to be a toughy. Well, continue to be tough. And probably get tougher, fuck it


----------



## Badgers (Oct 17, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Spoke to a colleague who seemed certain that out team of 4 (was 8 a year ago) are safe, at least in the short term.



All good so far..... 

Seems that myself and the only other long serving chap are going to be running the team of four. Seems daft to have two people managing only two people but glad that the increased workload is being shared. 

We now draw lots to see how long CF lasts as that will mean two people managing only one person!!!


----------



## sojourner (Oct 17, 2008)

Phew!  

Bit of a relief eh?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 17, 2008)

Badgers said:


> All good so far.....
> 
> Seems that myself and the only other long serving chap are going to be running the team of four. Seems daft to have two people managing only two people but glad that the increased workload is being shared.
> 
> We now draw lots to see how long CF lasts as that will mean two people managing only one person!!!



CF is a survivor


----------



## Badgers (Oct 17, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Phew!
> 
> Bit of a relief eh?



Yep, there is no escaping things are not good but I would at least like to get Christmas out of the way before the crap starts hitting the fan.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 17, 2008)

CF asked me to proof read a letter he has written
What this actually means is trying to work out what he is trying to say and rewriting the thing from scratch 

In other news the Friday afternoon drag is kicking in. Only just come back from lunch and already the office is half empty with everyone scratching around. The industry goes to sleep on Friday afternoon and I for one think it should be part of the new British shorter working week.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 17, 2008)

Arghhhh - today just seems to be full of people on the phone who have all the information/paperwork in front of them but are ringing up "just to make sure" it's correct.

My favourite was "I have received these from you so you must have had my payment but I wanted to make sure". Oh ffs


----------



## Yetman (Oct 17, 2008)

I think a few of the managers who dont know me are starting to wonder who that man in the corner is thats always on the internet and never seems to be doing any work. 

Need to look busier....


----------



## marty21 (Oct 17, 2008)

Yetman said:


> I think a few of the managers who dont know me are starting to wonder who that man in the corner is thats always on the internet and never seems to be doing any work.
> 
> Need to look busier....



look more interested with what is on the screen

look at porn


----------



## Badgers (Oct 17, 2008)

Create more polls


----------



## Yetman (Oct 17, 2008)

Looking at porn will certainly create more poles LOL!!ROFLHARRIS"!1111!1i1one!1!!!LMAONADES 


...


*sighs*


----------



## Badgers (Oct 17, 2008)

Sigh...


----------



## marty21 (Oct 17, 2008)

make it look like you've been working very hard - nip off to the bogs and have a quick one off the wrist

alternatively, have one under the table, the rhythmic knocking will confuse the managers


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm so bored I might just get up and leave.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 17, 2008)

tell the man to shove it


----------



## dolly's gal (Oct 17, 2008)

bluestreak said:


> I'm so bored I might just get up and leave.



this ^^ 

is what i'd like to do


----------



## marty21 (Oct 17, 2008)

i will be in 53 minutes


----------



## sojourner (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm already home, suckas 

And erm, echoing Badgers sentiments, all offices should shut at noon on Fridays, cos no fucker ever gets anything done on a Friday afternoon. Fact.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 17, 2008)

sojourner said:


> I'm already home, suckas
> 
> And erm, echoing Badgers sentiments, all offices should shut at noon on Fridays, cos no fucker ever gets anything done on a Friday afternoon. Fact.





i can't leave, i'm the only fucker in the office after 4 on a friday


----------



## Badgers (Oct 17, 2008)

I am now booking business trips to Romania and Birmingham 
Birmingham will be more dangerous


----------



## marty21 (Oct 17, 2008)

Badgers said:


> I am now booking business trips to Romania and Birmingham
> Birmingham will be more dangerous



if they are letting you book trips, that's a good sign, no?


----------



## Yetman (Oct 17, 2008)

I am so fucking bored I am going to eat my own hands just for something to do. Well, I'm a bit hungry as well so two birds and all that.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 17, 2008)

marty21 said:


> i can't leave, i'm the only fucker in the office after 4 on a friday



Are you answering the phones?  If so, put the voicemail option on for call busy, leave the handset slightly off the hook, and pretend you were on the phone all affy 

mmm. this cab sauv's lovely


----------



## sojourner (Oct 17, 2008)

Yetman said:


> I am so fucking bored I am going to eat my own hands just for something to do. Well, I'm a bit hungry as well so two birds and all that.



pics or gtfo


----------



## Badgers (Oct 17, 2008)

marty21 said:


> if they are letting you book trips, that's a good sign, no?



Yeah, but cancelling the trips is cheaper than cancelling me


----------



## sojourner (Oct 17, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Yeah, but cancelling the trips is cheaper than cancelling me



exactly what i thought 

how cynical we have to be


----------



## Badgers (Oct 17, 2008)

I crave it!!!! 

Friday hat on now though, running out the door in 20 minutes and freedom


----------



## marty21 (Oct 17, 2008)

someone came into see me at 5 a fucking clock  on a fucking friday 

still, they only stayed 5 minutes and now I'm offski


----------



## Badgers (Oct 17, 2008)




----------



## rennie (Oct 17, 2008)

I'm off to the pub.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2008)

Eeek.... 

That weekend was far too quick for my liking. Back at the desk with coffee in hand and waiting to see if CF makes it in on time or at all. Plenty on to avoid the drag and have next Monday off so looking forward to that.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 20, 2008)

keep us updated with CF news


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2008)

He scraped in at 09:01 and appears to be fairly together.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 20, 2008)

Badgers said:


> He scraped in at 09:01 and appears to be fairly together.



that's disappointing, i expected a confused phone call at 9.30 with a nonsensical excuse, and an disheveled arrival at 11.17

CF, his standards are slipping

credit crunch


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2008)

marty21 said:


> that's disappointing, i expected a confused phone call at 9.30 with a nonsensical excuse, and an disheveled arrival at 11.17
> 
> CF, his standards are slipping
> 
> credit crunch





I can feel the drag is strong in this day. Not even 11am and I am wistfully dreaming of my pyjamas, dinner and an early night. 

Smoke time now though....


----------



## Yetman (Oct 20, 2008)

jesus man. feel like shit. mad weekend. too much drugs and FAR FAR too much booze. broken


----------



## marty21 (Oct 20, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Eeek....
> 
> That weekend was far too quick for my liking. Back at the desk with coffee in hand and waiting to see if CF makes it in on time or at all. Plenty on to avoid the drag and have next Monday off so looking forward to that.





Yetman said:


> jesus man. feel like shit. mad weekend. too much drugs and FAR FAR too much booze. broken


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2008)

marty21 said:


>



Careful now....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 20, 2008)

Pay Day today. Yay!! But as I appear to be   [FONT=&quot]haemorrhaging money at the moment I feel much less than yay [/FONT]*[FONT=&quot][/FONT]*


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2008)

Tick tock tick tock...


----------



## marty21 (Oct 20, 2008)

nearly 12 already


----------



## ovaltina (Oct 20, 2008)

I wish I hadn't worn such a smelly shirt today. My armpits are made of fail.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 20, 2008)




----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2008)

ovaltina said:


> I wish I hadn't worn such a smelly shirt today. My armpits are made of fail.





I always keep deodorant in my desk drawers for such an occasion. Luckily my desk is a long way from anyone apart from CF who does not have much of a sense of smell as far as I can tell. 

Off to lunch at 13:00 and it looks like the rain will hold off until 12:59 today. Then it will stop at 14:01 and not start again until 17:29 or something.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 20, 2008)

It's fucking freezing in here today - the radiators are on but giving out about as much heat as a mouse's fart 

I'm cold!!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 20, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> It's fucking freezing in here today - the radiators are on but giving out about as much heat as a mouse's fart
> 
> I'm cold!!



i wore my thermal long johns today


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2008)

marty21 said:


> i wore my thermal long johns today



Pics or GTFO


----------



## marty21 (Oct 20, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Pics or GTFO



difficult, they are under my troosers


it's cold



and as i always say, when facing a cold day

fail to prepare

prepare to fail


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2008)

Right, I am off to walk the beat round Wandsworth for an hour.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 20, 2008)

i'm off on to the mean streets of west hampstead


----------



## moomoo (Oct 20, 2008)

marty21 said:


> i'm off on to the mean streets of west hampstead



Will you wave at my old house for me please marty?


----------



## marty21 (Oct 20, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Will you wave at my old house for me please marty?



sure, where is it ?


----------



## moomoo (Oct 20, 2008)

Weech Road.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 20, 2008)

moomoo said:


> Weech Road.



<consults a-z>

<waves>

it's a bit of a wiggle from here, i'm near finchley road tube


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 20, 2008)

marty21 said:


> <consults a-z>
> 
> <waves>
> 
> it's a bit of a wiggle from here, i'm near finchley road tube



Ooooh you could wave at my old gaff - 99 Canfield Gardens, lived there when I was a student - and sfor some time after - sharing with a load of others. A completely run-down deathtrap (the night the ceiling in the hallway fell down in huge chunks of masonry will linger long in my memory) but with some amazing period furniture including an old bakerlite cooking range


----------



## ovaltina (Oct 20, 2008)

Oh dear. Just had a spat with my boss over whether my job is shit or not.

I should avoid mondays.


----------



## dolly's gal (Oct 20, 2008)

i am getting old  so i had a mental one on friday, went to bed 10.30am on saturday, slept all day, got out of bed only to order pizza, spent the whole of yesterday watching films on the sofa, went to bed at 8pm yesterday. AND I STILL FEEL LIKE SHIT TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ovaltina (Oct 20, 2008)

Feck work. I'm going to spend the rest of the day job hunting.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Off to lunch at 13:00 and it looks like the rain will hold off until 12:59 today. Then it will stop at 14:01 and not start again until 17:29 or something.



Beat the rain by minutes but had to cut my lunch hour short. Pasta salad for lunch today which is pretty healthy, even for a Monday.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 20, 2008)

I have made a cup of tea to try to warm myself up.

I wouldn't mind if I was wearing a short skirt and flimsy top but I've got think jeans, a top and a cardie on. I may have to put my coat on as well at this rate


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2008)

ovaltina said:


> Oh dear. Just had a spat with my boss over whether my job is shit or not.
> 
> I should avoid mondays.



We all should.... 

Monday is not great but I prefer it to Tuesday though. Might have to abolish Tuesday when the new world order comes into effect next week or something. 

My boss is off on holiday from tomorrow which will bring a bit of calm to the office


----------



## marty21 (Oct 20, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Ooooh you could wave at my old gaff - 99 Canfield Gardens, lived there when I was a student - and sfor some time after - sharing with a load of others. A completely run-down deathtrap (the night the ceiling in the hallway fell down in huge chunks of masonry will linger long in my memory) but with some amazing period furniture including an old bakerlite cooking range



i am very close to canfield gardens


----------



## Yetman (Oct 20, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> i am getting old  so i had a mental one on friday, went to bed 10.30am on saturday, slept all day, got out of bed only to order pizza, spent the whole of yesterday watching films on the sofa, went to bed at 8pm yesterday. AND I STILL FEEL LIKE SHIT TODAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



My mrs is getting like that, going all ill and stuff and being tired all week after a heavy one. I can feel the cogs rusting up a bit but fuck that, I aint goin out like that. Got to milk this old dog for every minute of recklessness it can carry.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 20, 2008)

marty21 said:


> i am very close to canfield gardens



Nice area - pop up there occasionally to Waitrose for some 'treat' food and to look rounbd the - for me! - new shopping centre but it has changed a lot since I lived there! (1986-1991)

I was at college at Central just down the road so it was great for that and I often used walk to Hampstead or Belsize on a Sunday and treat myself to a coffee somwhere if I wasn't skint . Or - my favourite - some Goulash Soup at Cosmos Restaurant near Swiss Cottage, don't think that exists anymore


----------



## marty21 (Oct 20, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Nice area - pop up there occasionally to Waitrose for some 'treat' food and to look rounbd the - for me! - new shopping centre but it has changed a lot since I lived there! (1986-1991)
> 
> I was at college at Central just down the road so it was great for that and I often used walk to Hampstead or Belsize on a Sunday and treat myself to a coffee somwhere if I wasn't skint . Or - my favourite - some Goulash Soup at Cosmos Restaurant near Swiss Cottage, don't think that exists anymore



i have just been to the 02 centre on finchley road - the constantly revolving doors stopped for about 20 secs, I was briefly trapped with about 10 fellow consumers


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 20, 2008)

marty21 said:


> i have just been to the 02 centre on finchley road - the constantly revolving doors stopped for about 20 secs, I was briefly trapped with about 10 fellow consumers



(((marty))) - that would scare me , I have this strange fear that revolving doors will somehow suck me beneath them into... I don't know another dimension if something


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2008)

Busy in this thread today so the drag must be in full effect again. 
 

Calling clients and leaving messages which will never be returned.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2008)

Now the rain is coming down...


----------



## marty21 (Oct 20, 2008)

20 minutes to home time - don't seem to have achieved much today


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2008)

I have not had a great day today but tomorrow will be a bigger effort.


----------



## Relahni (Oct 20, 2008)

I've done quite a bit today.  Not a great amount but enough.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 20, 2008)

Badgers said:


> I have not had a great day today but tomorrow will be a bigger effort.





Relahni said:


> I've done quite a bit today.  Not a great amount but enough.



we will all put a big effort in tomorrow


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2008)

marty21 said:


> we will all put a big effort in tomorrow



I feel part of something


----------



## marty21 (Oct 20, 2008)

Badgers said:


> I feel part of something



we are on the move

forward

achieve


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2008)

marty21 said:


> we are on the move
> 
> forward
> 
> achieve



* Stands shoulder to shoulder with marty21


----------



## marty21 (Oct 20, 2008)

we need a flag


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2008)

marty21 said:


> we need a flag



& a motto


----------



## dolly's gal (Oct 20, 2008)

Yetman said:


> My mrs is getting like that, going all ill and stuff and being tired all week after a heavy one. I can feel the cogs rusting up a bit but fuck that, I aint goin out like that. Got to milk this old dog for every minute of recklessness it can carry.



live fast, die young and all that? yeh i can see the appeal. at least i wouldn't have to pay off the credit card


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2008)

Stupid rain is coming down heavier now and only about 20 minutes till the off. No umbrella with me today and I am wearing 'sponge like' clothes from head to toe today  

Oh well, tis better to in the wet heading home than sitting in the dry missing home my chums.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 20, 2008)

Bye peeps


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 20, 2008)

The internet and e-mail went down at work mid way through the afternoon. I had to...actually do some work  It was horrible


----------



## aqua (Oct 20, 2008)

I cried at work twice

I feel like I'm being sidelined out of something because someone else feels insecure 

gah


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 20, 2008)

aqua said:


> I cried at work twice
> 
> I feel like I'm being sidelined out of something because someone else feels insecure
> 
> gah



That's horrid (((aqua)))


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2008)

^ ^ ^  

Bit thin on the ground in the office today and struggling to get started. 
Have one of the 'overlords' in from head office discussing things like 'creditors' in hushed tones.

CF was early


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2008)

*Clocks going back*

At 1am on Sunday 26th October 2008


----------



## marty21 (Oct 21, 2008)

aqua   hope things have improved today

yesterday I had an interesting conversation with a recruitment consultant (no I'm not thinking of leaving already) he knew evilboss, and i may have slagged her off just a little


----------



## sojourner (Oct 21, 2008)

I've got 'that' meeting with the boss and finance girly at lunchtime, so have been applying for jobs!

God I hate application forms


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2008)

sojourner said:


> God I hate application forms



This ^ ^ ^ 

My handwriting is appalling these days


----------



## sojourner (Oct 21, 2008)

Badgers said:


> This ^ ^ ^
> 
> My handwriting is appalling these days



It was an online one - but some right daft questions on there, like provide an example of how motivated you are.  I could say fucking anything, couldn't I?  Wouldn't make it true.   I think perhaps I'm over-analysing the application forms


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 21, 2008)

Fucking faffing carbon paper! Does anyone, apart from this firm, still use carbon paper? I hate the stuff


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Fucking faffing carbon paper! Does anyone, apart from this firm, still use carbon paper? I hate the stuff



No, not that bad


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 21, 2008)

Badgers said:


> No, not that bad



Our firm was founded in 1830 - and some of the working practices seem to be still of that era


----------



## marty21 (Oct 21, 2008)

we do memos here

a lot of people don't trust that email nonsense


----------



## Yetman (Oct 21, 2008)

FUCK ME ITS FUCKING FREEZO IN HERE MAN


----------



## marty21 (Oct 21, 2008)

Yetman said:


> FUCK ME ITS FUCKING FREEZO IN HERE MAN


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2008)

Sarnie is cheese with sweet red onion chutney


----------



## marty21 (Oct 21, 2008)

got some fruit from the fruit stand at finchley road station - munching on blueberries

i can feel the benefit already


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 21, 2008)

marty21 said:


>



You know when a cat is fascinated by something it doesn't really understand and turns its head from one side to another looking at it... that was me looking at those long john pants  They are just too wierd


----------



## marty21 (Oct 21, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> You know when a cat is fascinated by something it doesn't really understand and turns its head from one side to another looking at it... that was me looking at those long john pants  They are just too wierd



they looked a lot better when cowboys wore them







might make myself a cup of coffee, and some beans


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 21, 2008)

marty21 said:


> they looked a lot better when cowboys wore them
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oh they have one of those really good bottom flap things . He should have kept his boots on though ftw!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2008)

Dragging away and not quite halfway yet. 
Have booked up a meeting on Friday afternoon so should be able to sneak away a little early


----------



## dolly's gal (Oct 21, 2008)

god i'm tired... and bored and tired. i fucking hate work. why can't i be loaded and do fuck all all day???


----------



## marty21 (Oct 21, 2008)

still, not far from lunch time now


----------



## ovaltina (Oct 21, 2008)

I went for a swift half that ended up as a six-pint beer fest last night. Feel a bit ill now.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2008)

Late lunch slot today as I have some chap banging on


----------



## Yetman (Oct 21, 2008)

marty21 said:


>



Those people actually look like they are feeling really smug and aloof in their grandad body pants, like 'l_ook at me.....look at me in - not only my warmth but also my filthy hot style...oh yes, ladies want me, men want to be in me....I am...the fucking shit round here...oh yeah baby'_

Saps


----------



## Sadken (Oct 21, 2008)

Am studying inheritance and capital gains tax during my lunch.  Want to kill myself.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 21, 2008)

my recently acquired tradition of having a pub lunch in the north star, has come to an end i fear, came out of the office today, and the tuesday thought came to me, a pint! and a sandwich! and off I popped up the road. Went in, ordered my pint, and my sarnie, got the pint, no problems , although the bar  maid did seem to serve the 3 fellas at the other end of the bar before me, and i know i was there before them, but, these things happen, and I returned to serenity as i sat at the table and sipped my pint and read the paper


30 minutes pass   i keep looking at my watch in an exaggerated fashion, in the hope that I'll be spotted by bar staff, and they might think, "oooh, he's waiting for something, maybe his lunch, I'll have a word with chef, chivvy him along"


but no, 10 more starving minutes pass, so I go up to the bar, and didn't complain, more a feeble " ummmm, just a, umm, just wondering, umm, where my ummm, sandwich is"

the now icy cool bar made, looked me, possibly in a sneering sort of way, and said "there were orders before you sir"  the sir was said in a dismissive way, like she was removing something unpleasant from her shoe 


"oh fine!" says I, and shuffled, defeated back to my table

the sarnie came a few minutes later

"your sandwich sir" says icy cool one, the sir in the same sort of way 

I don't deserve respect


----------



## ovaltina (Oct 21, 2008)

marty21 said:


> sarnie woes



That's the sort of thing that sends me into a complete rage for days on end


----------



## marty21 (Oct 21, 2008)

ovaltina said:


> That's the sort of thing that sends me into a complete rage for days on end



sarnie wasn't that nice in the end, and the ships were a big soggy , meh ...


----------



## Yetman (Oct 21, 2008)

Hide yourself away Marty, protect the eyes of the poor innocents which you may impose your inferiority upon simply by being seeable by them. Go on. If I were you I would, god knows I would.


Just kidding old boy, tomorrow walk up to the pub, boot the fucking door open and then declare 'MY FUCKING SANDWICH BETTER NOT BE LATE OR I'LL HAVE THE BOYS BACK TO TEACH YOU CUNTS ANOTHER LESSON!!' 

Hoping that they'll have had some kind of problem with a load of 'boys' in the past. Not the ones I was on about in my pre-edit. That was silly of me. Apols.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 21, 2008)

marty21 said:


> my recently acquired tradition of having a pub lunch in the north star, has come to an end i fear, came out of the office today, and the tuesday thought came to me, a pint! and a sandwich! and off I popped up the road. Went in, ordered my pint, and my sarnie, got the pint, no problems , although the bar  maid did seem to serve the 3 fellas at the other end of the bar before me, and i know i was there before them, but, these things happen, and I returned to serenity as i sat at the table and sipped my pint and read the paper
> 
> 
> 30 minutes pass   i keep looking at my watch in an exaggerated fashion, in the hope that I'll be spotted by bar staff, and they might think, "oooh, he's waiting for something, maybe his lunch, I'll have a word with chef, chivvy him along"
> ...



(((marty))

That's not right. Let's get them


----------



## marty21 (Oct 21, 2008)

Yetman said:


> tomorrow walk up to the pub, boot the fucking door open and declare 'MY FUCKING SANDWICH BETTER NOT BE LATE OR I'LL HAVE THE BOYS BACK TO TEACH YOU CUNTS ANOTHER LESSON!!'
> 
> 
> 
> ...




this idea i like


----------



## rennie (Oct 21, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Hide yourself away Marty, protect the eyes of the poor innocents which you may impose your inferiority upon simply by being seeable by them. Go on. If I were you I would, god knows I would.
> 
> 
> Just kidding old boy, tomorrow walk up to the pub, boot the fucking door open and declare 'MY FUCKING SANDWICH BETTER NOT BE LATE OR I'LL HAVE THE BOYS BACK TO TEACH YOU CUNTS ANOTHER LESSON!!'
> ...



What the fuck is Muslim accent? Twat.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 21, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> (((marty))
> 
> That's not right. Let's get them



i'll be right behind you, you kick the door in as per yetman's instructions, and shout out his lines


I'll shuffle in pretending I don't really know you


----------



## Yetman (Oct 21, 2008)

rennie said:


> What the fuck is Muslim accent? Twat.



It was a joke. Taking the piss out of oh forget it. Edited my post.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 21, 2008)

that pint is making me a bit sleepy tbf


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 21, 2008)

marty21 said:


> that pint is making me a bit sleepy tbf



**wake up marty**​


----------



## Yetman (Oct 21, 2008)

I've got that as well Marty, only had the one cos of that reason. I think two is the way forward. You'd have thought we'd have worked this out by now ffs


----------



## marty21 (Oct 21, 2008)

Yetman said:


> I've got that as well Marty, only had the one cos of that reason. I think two is the way forward. You'd have thought we'd have worked this out by now ffs



my bad


----------



## marty21 (Oct 21, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> **wake up marty**​



it is nice and quiet here, we won't have any of that shouting business


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2008)

Now the drag commences in earnest.... 

Just had an automated cold call from a debt consolidation company 

Have got a 'to-do' list which is 48 items long but getting nowhere as everyone is in meetings.


----------



## Yetman (Oct 21, 2008)

lol - my last two emails from the company communications team......

Toilet Issues

I have just had two bent wire coat hangers returned to me, by the facilities team, which were retrieved from the ‘U-bend’ in the gents 2nd floor.

Not only has this resulted in the toilets being out of action for some considerable time, but the implications that somebody would willing manoeuvre two mangled coat hangers in to the u-bend risking contamination from faecal matter is beyond my understanding!

Should it be possible to identify any persons causing damage to the building I will be asking HR to deal with the matter in the most severe terms possible.

Site Facilities

Was tempted to ask if its the 'fecal matter' they'll be dealing with 

THEN

You may have received an email from *******, the wife of one of our employees, that has been sent out to many people within the organisation today.

She is aggrieved about her husband’s situation and for obvious reasons, we cannot go into details of this case. We can assure everyone in the company that we are following the appropriate processes and procedures and will continue to do so in trying to resolve the matter.

If you have received this email, please delete it and do not reply or forward on to other people in the organisation.

lolsacks


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2008)

Toilet wars and women scorned are wicked... 

 

Heading into the last half hour now and liking this state of affairs!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 21, 2008)

just about to leave


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2008)

just texting the wife


----------



## dolly's gal (Oct 21, 2008)

Yetman said:


> lol - my last two emails from the company communications team......
> 
> Toilet Issues
> 
> ...




you've made that last one up for shiz!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2008)

CMON


----------



## Badgers (Oct 21, 2008)

Whoop woo


----------



## Arik (Oct 22, 2008)

My colleague has spent the past hour on her mobile to a guy in France that she fancies. I find it hard to stay motivated when she is ALWAYS out of the office, or doing personal stuff. We are meant to be doing the same job but I seem to have a different take on what's acceptable work practice.

This day is really dragging.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2008)

Arik said:


> My colleague has spent the past hour on her mobile to a guy in France that she fancies. I find it hard to stay motivated when she is ALWAYS out of the office, or doing personal stuff. We are meant to be doing the same job but I seem to have a different take on what's acceptable work practice.
> 
> This day is really dragging.


*
05:56*

Not even 6am and the day is already dragging!!! 

This thread is the victim of cyber globalization


----------



## sojourner (Oct 22, 2008)

Good meeting yesterday.  Formed a plan that, if it works, buys us at least another 6 months, even with worsening sales   Also created new more rigid payment terms.  We're getting tuff mannnnn


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Also created new more rigid payment terms.  We're getting tuff mannnnn



We now have more rigid payments terms for our clients but seem to be holding off paying every supplier until they are screaming legal at us. I have no issue with rigid payment terms but think companies demanding this should practise what they preach.


----------



## dolly's gal (Oct 22, 2008)

well, i'm working from home today, as i have a big presentation to write/construct. and i'm bored already! w00t. think i'll make a nice cup of tea and surf the net for some new bedroom furniture


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 22, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> well, i'm working from home today, as i have a big presentation to write/construct. and i'm bored already! w00t. think i'll make a nice cup of tea and surf the net for some new bedroom furniture



I work at home on Wednesdays now and so far have turned on the TV, made my breakfast and posted on here 

However I don't technically need to start till 9.30am so....


----------



## sojourner (Oct 22, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> well, i'm working from home today, as i have a big presentation to write/construct. and i'm bored already! w00t. think i'll make a nice cup of tea and surf the net for some new bedroom furniture



How can you be bored?!  There's LOADS to do at home - such as the washing up, the laundry, that floor that needs cleaning, the bathroom wants a wipe down etc etc


----------



## dolly's gal (Oct 22, 2008)

sojourner said:


> How can you be bored?!  There's LOADS to do at home - such as the washing up, the laundry, that floor that needs cleaning, the bathroom wants a wipe down etc etc



i know, I KNOW!  but i feel guilty doing that so i just sit in front of the pc, pretending to do work, and getting bored. meh!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 22, 2008)

sojourner said:


> How can you be bored?!  There's LOADS to do at home - such as the washing up, the laundry, that floor that needs cleaning, the bathroom wants a wipe down etc etc



that sort of stuff can always wait


----------



## sojourner (Oct 22, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> i know, I KNOW!  but i feel guilty doing that so i just sit in front of the pc, pretending to do work, and getting bored. meh!



I get around that by starting work earlier, getting loads done, then fucking about doing housework for a while


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2008)

I want to be at home now. 
Just about to phone a load of people who will be too busy to take my call. 
Then going to try and tidy up my to-do list, have a sarnie and wait for lunch to arrive.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 22, 2008)

arrived late this morning, went to bed early (for me) at 12, should really get up at 7, woke up at 7.45

got in at 9.30, one of the committee members was in, 

"Oh I thought you started at 9"

"Oh I do, bit late, trains and that"

"oh there's always trains and that"


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2008)

CF beat you in Marty!!!!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 22, 2008)

Badgers said:


> CF beat you in Marty!!!!



he has turned over a new leaf

credit crunch


----------



## sojourner (Oct 22, 2008)

marty21 said:


> he has turned over a new leaf
> 
> *credit crunch*



ahem

recession now, officially


----------



## marty21 (Oct 22, 2008)

sojourner said:


> ahem
> 
> recession now, officially



it's certainly making CF change his ways


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2008)

sojourner said:


> ahem
> 
> recession now, officially



More pleasing term than 'depression' for this modern age


----------



## dolly's gal (Oct 22, 2008)

at least they're admitting it now.

anyway. i have done some housework and now feel less bored


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2008)

Two sleeps till Friday now... 

Luckily the office is down from 12 people to 5 for today so not too much bleating going on.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 22, 2008)

day will be very draggy, i finish at 5 but have to hang about for an evening meeting, 7-8.30


----------



## Yetman (Oct 22, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> you've made that last one up for shiz!



Swearonmylifemate! He had some mental issues and she's blaming the company apparently.......wonder if he was the one shoving the coat hangers down the bogs 



Arik said:


> My colleague has spent the past hour on her mobile to a guy in France that she fancies. I find it hard to stay motivated when she is ALWAYS out of the office, or doing personal stuff. We are meant to be doing the same job but I seem to have a different take on what's acceptable work practice.
> 
> This day is really dragging.



Seems like she's getting more out of the company than you are and you dont like it.......take the piss yourself a bit more, it'll make you feel better. The trick is to push it as much as you can without getting noticed


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2008)

Yetman said:


> The trick is to push it as much as you can without getting noticed



For the greater good


----------



## dolly's gal (Oct 22, 2008)

Yetman said:


> The trick is to push it as much as you can without getting noticed



i find working from home is good for this. mainly cos they can't see what the fuck you're doing


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> i find working from home is good for this. mainly cos they can't see what the fuck you're doing



Watching Kerry Katona on This Morning perchance?


----------



## dolly's gal (Oct 22, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Watching Kerry Katona on This Morning perchance?



the tv's on in the next room. THE NEXT ROOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! i can just hear it is all


----------



## sojourner (Oct 22, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> at least they're admitting it now.



Bout time an all

I've noticed the mood (on Today at least) has lightened considerably over the last few days, like 'hey ho, yep - it's a recession alright, but fuck being all moody - let's have a bit of blitz spirit'


----------



## dolly's gal (Oct 22, 2008)

sojourner said:


> I've noticed the mood (on Today at least) has lightened considerably over the last few days, like 'hey ho, yep - it's a recession alright, but fuck being all moody - let's have a bit of blitz spirit'



yes i have noticed this too. it's a definite improvement. that let's all top ourselves shit was getting a bit tedious, not to mention depressing


----------



## marty21 (Oct 22, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Bout time an all
> 
> I've noticed the mood (on Today at least) has lightened considerably over the last few days, like 'hey ho, yep - it's a recession alright, but fuck being all moody - let's have a bit of blitz spirit'



spam fritters. growing our own veg, no bananas or oranges, and painting gravy browning on your pins to pretend you're wearing stockings, and the yanks, are they coming?


----------



## sojourner (Oct 22, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> yes i have noticed this too. it's a definite improvement. *that let's all top ourselves shit was getting a bit tedious*, not to mention depressing



God I know.  I love the way they're now running programmes every day about what to do if you're made redundant as well - really quite helpful stuff


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2008)

Redundancy is gonna happen to a lot more people
The government have an expensive time ahead


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2008)

Lunch soon... 
Getting taken to the pub which may help or hinder the afternoon.


----------



## dolly's gal (Oct 22, 2008)

it will help, then hinder. unless you plan to stay for the rest of the day, in which case, it will help


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> it will help, then hinder. unless you plan to stay for the rest of the day, in which case, it will help



No chance of this, back at desk promptly for 13:00 and commence the 4.5 hour afternoon draaaaagggggg....


----------



## Yetman (Oct 22, 2008)

Yetman said:


> The trick is to push it as much as you can without getting noticed





Badgers said:


> For the greater good





dolly's gal said:


> i find working from home is good for this. mainly cos they can't see what the fuck you're doing



Of all people, for yous two to reply as innocently as you have to my above quote, compared to what I would have written.........makes me think I'm a very sick boy


----------



## dolly's gal (Oct 22, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Of all people, for yous two to reply as innocently as you have to my above quote, compared to what I would have written.........makes me think I'm a very sick boy



i don't understand  is it a sex thing?


----------



## Yetman (Oct 22, 2008)

FOR FUCKS SAKE THIS SLOW CONNECTION 

I just realised I ballsed up - I thought I'd said 'push it in' - went to edit it and............fuck this this has happened too many times now I'm going to complain to IT.


----------



## dolly's gal (Oct 22, 2008)

i thought you were IT, geek-boy


----------



## Yetman (Oct 22, 2008)

no I'm.....I'm.....I'm not even going to tell you what I am. Its not as nerdy as IT nerds.........its nerdier. I hate it and want to kick it in the fucking nuts but it hasnt got any so I cant all I can do is sit here and cry. And wank. And eat pot noodle. Fucking hell man


----------



## dolly's gal (Oct 22, 2008)

Yetman said:


> no I'm.....I'm.....I'm not even going to tell you what I am. Its not as nerdy as IT nerds.........its nerdier. I hate it and want to kick it in the fucking nuts but it hasnt got any so I cant all I can do is sit here and cry. And wank. And eat pot noodle. Fucking hell man



do you work in a basement? i have visions of you working in a basement for some reason


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2008)

Two pints of Becks Vier for lunch
Jacket potato in the microwave

So far this day is not too bad but the hour is early


----------



## Numbers (Oct 22, 2008)

Oh yeah, lunch.  Best go take some.

What ITith do you doith Yet?  I love being a Nerd


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2008)

Only 2pm...


----------



## marty21 (Oct 22, 2008)

i'm here til about 9 will have a 2 hour break between 5-7 though - i could neck 5 or 6 pints and come back to the meeting i guess


----------



## Yetman (Oct 22, 2008)

Numbers said:


> Oh yeah, lunch.  Best go take some.
> 
> What ITith do you doith Yet?  I love being a Nerd



I do the same as you I think bro, data analysis trending cleansing friggin and management information. Mainly how to bend the figures so it looks like the company is doing better than it is to its clients 

I'm not into it though, I'd much rather be growing mushrooms or scaling buildings or chasing moose or painting nude pictures of rich peoples wives for cash


----------



## Numbers (Oct 22, 2008)

That aint what I do bro'... I ensure traders can trade


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2008)

Numbers said:


> That aint what I do bro'... I ensure traders can trade



Dealing cocaine and running wine bars then?


----------



## dolly's gal (Oct 22, 2008)

Yetman said:


> I do the same as you I think bro, data analysis trending cleansing friggin and management information. Mainly how to bend the figures so it looks like the company is doing better than it is to its clients



so what you're saying is, you do spreadsheets?


----------



## Numbers (Oct 22, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Dealing cocaine and running wine bars then?


I'm always curious when I use a cubicle as it goes, as quite often there's residue, always gives me a little chuckle.


----------



## Yetman (Oct 22, 2008)

Numbers said:


> That aint what I do bro'... I ensure traders can trade



Ah I remember saying you were something to do with the company DMT (Data Management Team) so thought it was that 



dolly's gal said:


> so what you're saying is, you do spreadsheets?



And databases, and *cries* programming


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2008)

Numbers said:


> I'm always curious when I use a cubicle as it goes, as quite often there's residue, always gives me a little chuckle.





I am now slipping into massive lethargy so the two pint lunch was possibly made of fail. 

The Left Brain is drifting to unsavoury thoughts involving expanded minds, cold lagers and pyjamas.

The Right Brain is thinking about all the chores I should be doing at home.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 22, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> so what you're saying is, you do spreadsheets?



accountant ?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2008)

Do you think the regular posters in this thread should have a team building day? 
If so then we should all have a meeting to discuss whether/when/where to have such a day.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 22, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Do you think the regular posters in this thread should have a team building day?
> If so then we should all have a meeting to discuss whether/when/where to have such a day.



we need a meeting

mondays are out because they are mondays and we're all pissed off, fridays? don't make me laugh, no way and i going to a meeting on a friday, are you fucking mad? Tuesday mornings, it's a low point in the week, do we really need a meeting then? Tuesday afternoons, well I usually have a pint at lunch time, I'll just fall asleep. Wednesdays, I'm feeling chipper because it's the middle of the week, no to meetings on that day, don't want to disturb my chippyness, so thursday then, well I'm looking forward to the weekend already ffs


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2008)

Friday afternoon meeting? 
Start around 12:00 or something?

Do it just far enough from the office so it is not worth going in for the morning and not worth going back for the afternoon?


----------



## Numbers (Oct 22, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Ah I remember saying you were something to do with the company DMT (Data Management Team) so thought it was that


That was my last job bro.  We set up a session on the mainframe for a team called DMT


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2008)

past 3pm now


----------



## marty21 (Oct 22, 2008)

a mere 6 hours to go


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2008)

@ Marty
I am gonna fly out the door on time tonight, sorry mate! 

My chair is squeaking a lot today


----------



## marty21 (Oct 22, 2008)

Badgers said:


> @ Marty
> I am gonna fly out the door on time tonight, sorry mate!
> 
> My chair is squeaking a lot today



Cheers dragster

I can get out of here at 5 for about 2 hours, but will have to drag my sorry arse back here for 7


----------



## Numbers (Oct 22, 2008)

Less than an hour left for me


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2008)

More than an hour left for me


----------



## marty21 (Oct 22, 2008)

more than 4 hours left for me


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2008)

Come on now, this is getting silly


----------



## dolly's gal (Oct 22, 2008)

i am cold. shall i put the heating on? hmmm


----------



## Numbers (Oct 22, 2008)

13 mins  I finished my work around 2:30 so have been arsing around since, incl' on here.  We set up an old PC on an old router -  firewalls - and hid the box underneath the floor in the server room so we can remote in and have proper internet


----------



## marty21 (Oct 22, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> i am cold. shall i put the heating on? hmmm



burn chegs clothes for warmth


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2008)

Warm in my office now
Was cold this morning though


----------



## marty21 (Oct 22, 2008)

i'm hoping to be away by 8.30, popping out for a little bit now though...


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2008)

Bye bye... 

I really want to leave the office but not wanting the commute


----------



## Badgers (Oct 22, 2008)

In the starting blocks


----------



## marty21 (Oct 22, 2008)

back here


----------



## marty21 (Oct 22, 2008)

meeting about to begin - wednesday is a long day


----------



## rennie (Oct 23, 2008)

It's now Thursday.


----------



## cliche guevara (Oct 23, 2008)

Seven and a half hours left today, wahey.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 23, 2008)

last night wasn't as long as I thought it would be, I was out of here by 7.45  people didn't show up


----------



## Badgers (Oct 23, 2008)

rennie said:


> It's now Thursday.



Thursday is better than Monday, Tuesday and Wednesday for me but still an arse of a day here already.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 23, 2008)

thursday is good, out after work tonight, badgers come for a hackney drink tonight


----------



## sojourner (Oct 23, 2008)

Wow

Business is picking up again.  Signed two more up last coupla days, got a short termer til xmas yesterday, and waiting for two more today!! 

What recession?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 23, 2008)

marty21 said:


> badgers come for a hackney drink tonight



Can't sadly as I have tortoise delivery this evening 

Tomorrow night some friends of the wife have engagement drinks in Greenwich. I am sure it is one of those nights that I will enjoy once I get there but feels like a chore...


----------



## marty21 (Oct 23, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Can't sadly as I have tortoise delivery this evening



excuse of the year!!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 23, 2008)

marty21 said:


> excuse of the year!!





Then I get the Hare and the race is fucking on!!!


----------



## rennie (Oct 23, 2008)

I am so busy I could wilt. Instead, i'm on ere wasting everyone's time.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 23, 2008)

Calling companies I worked with early this year. 
About half the people I spoke to have now 'moved' on from the company


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 23, 2008)

I have just found out that our HR person - through whom we also get small) stationary items like pens, paper clips, post it notes etc.. which are kept in a cupboard in her office - does not want people to knock on her office door in order to see her. You have to telephone or e-mail in advance and she will tell you if she is available  So much for the "open communication policy" we are supposed to have.

Also if I now want to get a new biro I have to e-mail an order through to her  FFS they're el cheapo bic pens not gold plated. I'd rather buy a job lot from Tesco's myself than do that


----------



## marty21 (Oct 23, 2008)

just found out after waiting until 7 COCKING 45, for the 7 oclock meeting, someone decided to turn up at 7 COCKING 50, by which time I
was on the tube ----- loosers


----------



## zenie (Oct 23, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have just found out that our HR person - through whom we also get small) stationary items like pens, paper clips, post it notes etc.. which are kept in a cupboard in her office - does not want people to knock on her office door in order to see her. You have to telephone or e-mail in advance and she will tell you if she is available  So much for the "open communication policy" we are supposed to have.
> 
> Also if I now want to get a new biro I have to e-mail an order through to her  FFS they're el cheapo bic pens not gold plated. I'd rather buy a job lot from Tesco's myself than do that


 

I think you should do it out of principle. What madness is it that you can't knock on HR's door?? 

Or I'd ask for the stationary to be moved elsewhere, or make this sytem so unworkable she wants it moved! 

I'm fucked off today, no motivation and have a massive project to do. See tagline


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 23, 2008)

zenie said:


> I think you should do it out of principle. What madness is it that you can't knock on HR's door??
> 
> Or I'd ask for the stationary to be moved elsewhere, or make this sytem so unworkable she wants it moved!
> 
> I'm fucked off today, no motivation and have a massive project to do. See tagline



My boss just went up there and Mrs. HR wasn't in her office but the door was open so my boss - in a moment of rare hutzpah for her - stole a load of pens from the cupboard and brought them back so we could hoarde them like squirrels in the office 

Mind you I imagine Mrs HR keeps a detailed stock list so I look forward to a "Unauthorised pen removal" memo soon!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 23, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> My boss just went up there and Mrs. HR wasn't in her office but the door was open so my boss - in a moment of rare hutzpah for her - stole a load of pens from the cupboard and brought them back so we could hoarde them like squirrels in the office
> 
> Mind you I imagine Mrs HR keeps a detailed stock list so I look forward to a "Unauthorised pen removal" memo soon!



i used to work for camden council years ago (early 90s) and the HR manager, or personnel as it was known then went on sick leave for stress, when they were discussing a possible return to work, he said that he could only go back to his job if he didn't have to deal with people, i.e staff 


i don't think he ever returned...


----------



## dolly's gal (Oct 23, 2008)

HELLO! today is not dragging, as i am super-busy, but i thought i'd drop in and say hi!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 23, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> HELLO! today is not dragging, as i am super-busy, but i thought i'd drop in and say hi!



are you at home again or did you drag your sorry arse to the office


----------



## dolly's gal (Oct 23, 2008)

marty21 said:


> are you at home again or did you drag your sorry arse to the office



i dragged my sorry arse in, thanks for asking


----------



## internetstalker (Oct 23, 2008)

www.clickclickclick.com

For the really bored!


----------



## Mr_Nice (Oct 23, 2008)

This day is really dragging probably coz I need to speak to my boss to tell him that I am handing in my notice, got it all planned and everything just want to get it out the way, but he is always in meetings 
Anyway when its done it will be a massive relief, then I will be leaving Bristol in 2 weeks and working in London (Victoria) so no excuses to meet some more of you loveable reprobates


----------



## Numbers (Oct 23, 2008)

Nicey

Today is shite here.


----------



## Mr_Nice (Oct 23, 2008)

Numbers said:


> Nicey
> 
> Today is shite here.


 
Whys that bro not enough work I know you like it when your busy 
Catch up for some cold uns when I am back in town a lots happened


----------



## ovaltina (Oct 23, 2008)

must... resist... ebay...


----------



## Badgers (Oct 23, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have just found out that our HR person - through whom we also get small) stationary items like pens, paper clips, post it notes etc.. which are kept in a cupboard in her office - does not want people to knock on her office door in order to see her. You have to telephone or e-mail in advance and she will tell you if she is available  So much for the "open communication policy" we are supposed to have.
> 
> Also if I now want to get a new biro I have to e-mail an order through to her  FFS they're el cheapo bic pens not gold plated. I'd rather buy a job lot from Tesco's myself than do that



Nice work ethic  

I have literally hundreds of pens if you want some posting?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 23, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Nice work ethic
> 
> I have literally hundreds of pens if you want some posting?



Thanks for the offer!

She is also anti-internet access and would like to see that privelage rescinded throughout the firm. Despite the fact we do use it for work and not just posting on here  And, inevitabely, she feels e-mails should only be used sparingly and then only for work related matters, like pen ordering. Yeah right!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 23, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> i dragged my sorry arse in, thanks for asking



we've all dragged our sorry arses in today


----------



## Badgers (Oct 23, 2008)

marty21 said:


> we've all dragged our sorry arses in today



Even CF made it in ten minutes early so STFU all of you 

(although he is a few minutes late back from lunch)


----------



## marty21 (Oct 23, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Even CF made it in ten minutes early so STFU all of you
> 
> (although he is a few minutes late back from lunch)



i am proud of CF, he really seems to have turned a corner



is he back from lunch yet?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 23, 2008)

It is a colleague's birthday today so there is a doughnut waiting for me but I am trying not  to give into temptation yet as I know as soon as I eat it that will mean it is downhill with nothing to keep me motivated for the rest of my working day

eta: It's a chocolate one too!


----------



## ovaltina (Oct 23, 2008)

On my own apart from one otehr person in the office today and I just spent half an hour watching youtube clips of bichon dogs singing and blitzing. My brain is turning to mush.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 23, 2008)

I was not doing too bad but the draaaggggg is setting in now.... 
Might do some more work to pass the time but it will be a struggle...


----------



## marty21 (Oct 23, 2008)

just over 2 hours


----------



## Yetman (Oct 23, 2008)

I got in at 12 today, after getting too mashed last night (swimming in a pool of ketamine ooze at 3.30 am thinking I really should get some sleep soon) and have just been for a pint and a chicken, bacon, mayo, stuffing and cranberry relish sarnie. Life is good.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 23, 2008)

ooze ftw


----------



## Mr_Nice (Oct 23, 2008)

Yetman said:


> I got in at 12 today, after getting too mashed last night (swimming in a pool of ketamine ooze at 3.30 am thinking I really should get some sleep soon) and have just been for a pint and a chicken, bacon, mayo, stuffing and cranberry relish sarnie. Life is good.


 
Nice to see that the Captain of Industry managed to make it in ... you must have thought shall I just caine it through to daylight or crash 
I like your style brol


----------



## Badgers (Oct 23, 2008)

What will Yetman post for number 10,000 people? 

A nation awaits


----------



## Relahni (Oct 23, 2008)

dragging and hangover combo for yours truly.

meh.


----------



## cliche guevara (Oct 23, 2008)

An hour left. It's my housemates birthday tomorrow, and celebrations are beginning tonight. Actually having something to look forward to when you get home makes the day so much slower.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 23, 2008)

Two hours for me
Then 08:00-11:00 tomorrow morning and off site meeting (till 3pm) till 5pm for the afternoon


----------



## Relahni (Oct 23, 2008)

It should be 2.5 hours for me, but I'm going to bail at 4pm.

All bosses are out so that makes me the boss.......


----------



## marty21 (Oct 23, 2008)

90 minutes


----------



## sojourner (Oct 23, 2008)

urghhhhh

trying to word the memo to go out to all the tenants about the new payment process, without sounding like hitler.  what i WANT to say is 'just fucking PAY us, do we LOOK like a charity?', but i can't


----------



## marty21 (Oct 23, 2008)

sojourner said:


> urghhhhh
> 
> trying to word the memo to go out to all the tenants about the new payment process, without sounding like hitler.  what i WANT to say is 'just fucking PAY us, do we LOOK like a charity?', but i can't



pay or gtfo


----------



## sojourner (Oct 23, 2008)

marty21 said:


> pay or gtfo



  ace - thanks marty, was looking for a way to finish it


----------



## Strumpet (Oct 23, 2008)

Fucking bastard of a tough morning  Over with now so I can try and relax and think about next week


----------



## marty21 (Oct 23, 2008)

sojourner said:


> ace - thanks marty, was looking for a way to finish it



i want it in our tenancy agreements, but for some reason there is opposition to my suggestion


----------



## sojourner (Oct 23, 2008)

marty21 said:


> i want it in our tenancy agreements, but for some reason there is opposition to my suggestion



no, can't think why

right - done and mailed to finance girly for final approval. for some reason she doesn't trust me not to sound like hitler


----------



## Numbers (Oct 23, 2008)

Leaving in 15 mins for my missus's leaving do - even tho' she left 3 weeks ago.

I CAN'T WAIT - there's gonna be people there who have treated her like shit over the years, bullied her and who never allowed her to progress etc..

But no doubt they'll be all pally pally tonight saying how great she was, how sad they are to see her go.

he he he <rubs hands> if I can tell my own manager he's a cunt and shite, then I can tell her ex bosses EXACTLY what I've wanted to for years.

Wish me luck


----------



## marty21 (Oct 23, 2008)

Numbers said:


> Leaving in 15 mins for my missus's leaving do - even tho' she left 3 weeks ago.
> 
> I CAN'T WAIT - there's gonna be people there who have treated her like shit over the years, bullied her and who never allowed her to progress etc..
> 
> ...



give it some welly numbers


----------



## Badgers (Oct 23, 2008)

Numbers said:


> he he he <rubs hands>



Any way you can film this and post the clips on youtube?


----------



## Relahni (Oct 23, 2008)

still at work, just had a burst - by jove it's nearly 4.30pm


----------



## sojourner (Oct 23, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Any way you can film this and post the clips on youtube?



  not sure i'd trust myself in that situation


----------



## marty21 (Oct 23, 2008)

sliding sweetly into the last 30 mins


----------



## Badgers (Oct 23, 2008)

Into the last hour now, already exceeded my fag break quota and eaten the equivalant of two lunches. 
To-do list is now down to 56 items and one sleep till the weekend. #


----------



## Badgers (Oct 23, 2008)

A colleague of mine had a client request an off-site meeting today. 
Turned up, had a very short meeting then the guy offered to show him his 'church' before he returned to work. 

He just arrived back in the office with a book called _Dianetics: The Modern Science of Mental Health_ by L. Ron Hubbard and a load of leaflets. 

Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 23, 2008)

Close now....


----------



## Looby (Oct 23, 2008)

Well the last couple of days have been exciting. There are a couple of billboards opposite our office and yesterday there was a big message from someone apologising for being a bastard, begging this girl to take him back blah, blah, blah.

We assumed it was some ad campaign but it turns out it's the ex of someone in my office. He has been bombarding her with flowers and expensive gifts which she returns (loon! ) and because she still won't talk to him he's paid £900 for the billboard poster to be put up!

It has got round the office who the intended target is so everyone is gossiping and going out there to take pics of it. Then in the afternoon the local radio and paper turned up. 

After all the excitement it turns out that she is actually quite disturbed by it all. 

Didn't stop me trying to get magic sam to stand under it when he met me from work though so people might think it was him.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2008)

Blimey, scandal like that does makes the day fly!! 
There has to be more to come from this and we demand updates!! 

On my stroll to work this morning I observed that the spooky season has arrived early in SW18


----------



## Inspected (Oct 24, 2008)

Feel quite chilled today despite the fact it's going to be a long one   I sit next to a mad woman who whistles along to the radio and never goes anywhere, just sits all day.  There is no respite  consolation though is that I have a nice view over Paddington and a veranda where i can nip out for a smoke.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2008)

marty21 said:


> excuse of the year!!



Sadly Archie the tortoise is not resident in Kitty and Badger Towers as he has been taken ill. We are all worried about him but the veterinary doctor remains upbeat about his recovery and the family are rallying round.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2008)

Barclaycard door to door salesman just tried to 'pitch' us in the fucking office. 
Walked in basically saying how they are helping businesses to survive and we 'needed' to know what was going on. 
We told him to go away a couple of times then just ignored him until he left.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 24, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Sadly Archie the tortoise is not resident in Kitty and Badger Towers as he has been taken ill. We are all worried about him but the veterinary doctor remains upbeat about his recovery and the family are rallying round.



we are here for you


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2008)

marty21 said:


> we are here for you



These means a lot mate, more than you know. 

Last night I had already stopped and gathered the dandelion leaves he loves so much. They were in my sandwich bag ready for him but this morning as I left they were lying uneaten and wilting on the kitchen sideboard. Walking to work with a heavy heart this morning...


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2008)

Even the internets are dragging today....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 24, 2008)

Just got in after seeing the dietician and all I want to do is eat the two triple chocolate muffins left over from yesterday and ignore my work. I fear it may be a looooong day


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 24, 2008)

No-one is buying what I sell and that grieves me greiviously but also means I can post on the internet all day and do no actual graft at all.

Was same shit yesterday. I had time for two breakfasts


----------



## g force (Oct 24, 2008)

Seem my mom was right..."that project won't write itself"....16 years on and I haven't learnt a thing. 4.5 hours to get it finished and instead in browsing eBay and considering what to have for lunch


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 24, 2008)

g force said:


> Seem my mom was right..."that project won't write itself"....16 years on and I haven't learnt a thing. 4.5 hours to get it finished and instead in browsing eBay and considering what to have for lunch



Hey G! Hope you're well. Thanks for the thing  Harvest Moon I just didn't get but my bro gave me Die Hard: Vendetta so I'm getting my RSI pretending to be Bruce Willis


----------



## marty21 (Oct 24, 2008)

i am considering my lunch venue, after the debacle of the north star on tuesday, can't consider that, so it's down to a few cafes, i like the one by finchley road station, but not enough tables, there's one up near the pub, but again, i could find myself sitting on one of the high stools, I don't like sitting on high stools tbf, so it might be the other one that I went to yesterday, the sarnie was nice, or the really busy one that i have only been to once as there never seems to be any spare tables, do I risk the hassle of walking down there and seeing it's busy, as I know it will be


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2008)

Suddenly just been passed an interesting project for once. It actually would be a rewarding and successful thing if I put it together but this will be the third year I have tried after failing twice. 

Could be a real result for me if it actually works but I need to find someway of kickstarting my fading optimism.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 24, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Suddenly just been passed an interesting project for once. It actually would be a rewarding and successful thing if I put it together but this will be the third year I have tried after failing twice.
> 
> Could be a real result for me if it actually works but I need to find someway of kickstarting my fading optimism.



Do it for Archie the Tortoise!

(((archie))) - hope he gets better soon


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 24, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Do it for Archie the Tortoise!
> 
> (((archie))) - hope he gets better soon



Givvus a bit of that muffin. That way you won't eat it all.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 24, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> Givvus a bit of that muffin. That way you won't eat it all.



Oooooh.... okay (says QofG's sulkily)


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 24, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Oooooh.... okay (says QofG's sulkily)



<snatch> It's for your own good. Nom nom nom.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 24, 2008)

5t3IIa said:


> <snatch> It's for your own good. Nom nom nom.





Actually yesterday I bought two boxes of biscuits for £6.00 from M&S - one for my colleague's birthday present and one (shortbread. Yum!) which I thought I'd keep till Christmas.

Well another colleague (and my best friend) spotted the shortbread and got really excited about having some and...I didn't want to give him any as I wanted them for me at home but grudgingly said "Yeah, sure, open them if you like when we have coffee.." but he forget too. And I was glad. I am such a bad friend


----------



## sojourner (Oct 24, 2008)

Just made another two sales, but to balance the joy of that I've had a chat with a mega pain in the arse tenant who refuses to accept that they owe us money, who challenges absolutely EVERYTHING, pretends I haven't told them anything etc etc - oh FUCK OFF  Just fucking GO. Really don't need twats like that


----------



## Badgers (Oct 24, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Do it for Archie the Tortoise!
> 
> (((archie))) - hope he gets better soon



I will do it for the tortoise! 

Suit is on and I am heading out the door shortly to test the water. Maybe I can rekindle my love for work on a Friday afternoon. 

HUZZAH!!!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 24, 2008)

*important update*

lunch venue decision still pending


i want some shortbread


----------



## sojourner (Oct 24, 2008)

Badgers said:


> I will do it for the tortoise!
> 
> Suit is on and I am heading out the door shortly to test the water. *Maybe I can rekindle my love for work on a Friday afternoon. *
> HUZZAH!!!



eh? wha?  you WHA?? 


wrong, on so many levels


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 24, 2008)

marty21 said:


> lunch venue decision still pending
> 
> 
> i want some shortbread



I hid it deep in my bag last night lest some Urbanites sniffed it out!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 24, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I hid it deep in my bag last night lest some Urbanites sniffed it out!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 24, 2008)

marty21 said:


>




Sorry 

Have your resolved your lunch venue dilemma yet?


----------



## Yetman (Oct 24, 2008)

Fucking hell man, was fucked last night when I got in, so, instead of getting my head down early cos I've got a nasty 4 hour drive to look forward to after work...........I go and get smashed on a load of charlie and weed and dont get to bed til silly ocklock again.

Just been for a couple of pints and a burger and now I'm ready to take on the world........wide web for about another hour before I fall asleep at my desk then get kicked out of the office for sleepcrywanking 

Look at this post shit as well. 9998 posts. What the fuck am I going to do for my 10000 post? A big self congratulary/self hating thread? Kill myself? Leave it at 9999 and never come back except for my last 10000th post when theres a thread about where I am and I can come back and post on it without breaking the 10000 limit? Cos after that you've got to wait til 20000 before its important. God how did I get into this mess.....I only come on to post something on a salvia thread I noticed late Sept back in '63. But what a special night that turned out to be eh readers 

I'm off to ponder our future. And have a kip in the car


----------



## marty21 (Oct 24, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Sorry
> 
> Have your resolved your lunch venue dilemma yet?



the one by the station received my custom, initially didn't go too well, had to sit on a wobbly stool  but then two ladies left, leaving me with a table - result!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 24, 2008)

marty21 said:


> the one by the station received my custom, initially didn't go too well, had to sit on a wobbly stool  but then two ladies left, leaving me with a table - result!!



Good food? 

I have just 'discovered' that not only is my top on inside out but so is my skirt. I am so made of fail today


----------



## sojourner (Oct 24, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I have just 'discovered' that not only is my top on inside out but so is my skirt. I am so made of fail today



  I put knickers on inside out with alarming regularity


----------



## Numbers (Oct 24, 2008)

Today has been a struggle of sambua shambolicness  but am gonna try and get a 3:30 squeeze from the powers that be.

I'm never drinking again!!! until I get home.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 24, 2008)

65 minutes to go - always leave Macc early otherwise I don't get home til 8 o friggin clock


----------



## marty21 (Oct 24, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Good food?
> 
> I have just 'discovered' that not only is my top on inside out but so is my skirt. I am so made of fail today



not bad

just checked, all my clothing is correctly put on


----------



## marty21 (Oct 24, 2008)

Numbers said:


> Today has been a struggle of sambua shambolicness  but am gonna try and get a 3:30 squeeze from the powers that be.
> 
> I'm never drinking again!!! until I get home.



did you give it any welly to her indoors ex boss?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 24, 2008)

sojourner said:


> I put knickers on inside out with alarming regularity



Same here!

Mr. Qof G's has just amused me greatly by admitting that when he went into Saisnbury's to get his sandwich for lunch they were just bringing out out some trays of free samples - hot chicken wings and legs from the rotisserie. 

So a few laps of the store later and he had consumed 2 legs, 2 wings and some cheese, also available as a free sample. No need for sandwiches but he did buy a doughnut for dessert. Though he had trouble picking one up as he was balancing a chicken leg in his hand at the time


----------



## Numbers (Oct 24, 2008)

marty21 said:


> did you give it any welly to her indoors ex boss?


Didn't need to marty - the love her ex colleagues showed in what they organised, how many turned up, what they gave her and toasts made was enough to wipe the arrogant smile from her face.

I just ignored the main one completely, shaking everyones hand/hugging etc.. 'cept her.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 24, 2008)

Wow - that's proper blitz-recession-spirit that QoG   Think I might try that!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 24, 2008)

Numbers said:


> Didn't need to marty - the love her ex colleagues showed in what they organised, how many turned up, what they gave her and toasts made was enough to wipe the arrogant smile from her face.
> 
> I just ignored the main one completely, shaking everyones hand/hugging etc.. 'cept her.


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 24, 2008)

There's no-one here.  

I arrived at the office an hour ago to find it deserted. 

I doubt they've gone to the pub this early, but tbh if they don't show up soon I'll ring one of 'em up and find out.  It's not as if I'd lose much by heading off for a pint, since I've achieved precisely nothing this aftrnoon.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 24, 2008)

Is it 5 o'clock yet?


----------



## prunus (Oct 24, 2008)

Me76 said:


> Is it 5 o'clock yet?



Yes.  Home you go


----------



## Me76 (Oct 24, 2008)

Yey!!!

Hold on a sec..  Are you trying to get me in trouble?


----------



## prunus (Oct 24, 2008)

Me76 said:


> Yey!!!
> 
> Hold on a sec..  Are you trying to get me in trouble?



Who, me?  (innocent whistling)

Go on, you know you want to.  Tell them the internet told you to.


----------



## Me76 (Oct 24, 2008)

I probably could without anyone noticing that much TBH.  And I have not done any work for the last hour and a half so can't see any being done for the rest of the afternoon. 

Unfortunately boss is working from home and I'm not in on Monday so need to stick around in case he fires any e-mails at me.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 24, 2008)

a period of frenzied work-related activity has dragged my sorry arse towards 4pm the week is nearly done...huzzah!


----------



## prunus (Oct 24, 2008)

Personally I'm heading towards the end of a week in which I think I have done absolutely nothing all day every day.    ...or perhaps...


----------



## Mr_Nice (Oct 24, 2008)

Well the 3 pints of Red at lunctime are gonna make this last hour seem like a lifetime


----------



## prunus (Oct 24, 2008)

Mr_Nice said:


> Well the 3 pints of Red at lunctime are gonna make this last hour seem like a lifetime



Time for a nice relaxing sit down in the disabled lavatory perhaps?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 24, 2008)

Not long to go for me now, less than 30 mins  then back to the Head where Mr. QofG's will be waiting in a local hostelry with a pint of foaming ale. Or possibly a non-foaming large glass of red wine. Decision, desicions..


----------



## Me76 (Oct 24, 2008)

I want beer!!!!!


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 24, 2008)

Right, that's it.  It's the weekend and we're off to the pub.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 24, 2008)

Roadkill said:


> Right, that's it.  It's the weekend and we're off to the pub.



 it's the weekend !!

<leaves thread>


----------



## rennie (Oct 24, 2008)

Off to the pub.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 24, 2008)

I fucking HATE the M6  hour and 3 bastard quarters it took to get home


----------



## marty21 (Oct 24, 2008)

sojourner said:


> I fucking HATE the M6  hour and 3 bastard quarters it took to get home



 still, feet up now, glass of wine, telly on?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 27, 2008)

No one can be arsed to change the clock in our office so I keep thinking it is an hour later than it is  Which should give the impetus to get off my fat arse and change the thing...but hasn't


----------



## marty21 (Oct 27, 2008)

all sorts of delays this morning - some sort of overhead power line thing at clapton, so the train limped into liverpool st, then no metropolitan line, couldn't get on 2 circle lines, and then they were slow as well when i did get on - arrived 30 minutes late


----------



## sojourner (Oct 27, 2008)

^ I was late too.  Am covering Wallasey for staff leave this week. It's a 30 min car journey.  EXCEPT when a good quarter of it is bumper to shagging bumper   Took me an hour and 20 bastard minutes.

It's not even worth trying the other two routes, cos I know already they'll be just as bad   Fucking ace


----------



## sojourner (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh god

Really REALLY want a fag

And I don't smoke in the day time.  Or I didn't, until I worked at friggin home.  Now I've got into the habit of having one.  But today I'm in an office, and it would feel like self-defeat to go outside and have a fag


----------



## baldrick (Oct 27, 2008)

i'm really bored.

i hate admin.

why did i accept a job as admin manager?  oh i know, the frickin oh so bloody generous pay


----------



## marty21 (Oct 27, 2008)

been fairly busy today  still only an hour left


----------



## marty21 (Oct 27, 2008)

20 minutes left


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2008)

Yuck


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 28, 2008)

Nice and toasty in the office today to counteract the chill of outside


----------



## marty21 (Oct 28, 2008)

if anyone is interested, the apprentice is being filmed in waitrose on finchley road today

i'm not that interested tbf


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 28, 2008)

I have never known anyone eat as many crisps than the newbie. He's hardly ever without an open packet on his desk.

By rights he should have skin like the frying pan after a sausage sandwich fest!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2008)

Hungry now but not for crisps. 
Normally make sarnies in the morning but could not wake up sufficiently.


----------



## ovaltina (Oct 28, 2008)

My body clock has gone a bit wrong. Yesterday I was asleep by 9pm and today I woke up at 4am and was reading until it was time to get in the shower at 7.30am.

Doesn't have much to do with the daily drag but there you go.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 28, 2008)

i am hungry too


----------



## sojourner (Oct 28, 2008)

Me hungy too

Lad from office upstairs has been in and out twice to get bacon/egg/saussie sarnies, and I'm just about emaciated with hunger


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 28, 2008)

I've just had a small handful of mixed seeds. Yes they were as depressing as they sound


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2008)

Wandsworth is such an uninspiring place to get lunch. I am sure that if I hunted about more I could find some decent places to eat but the town is a bit of a walk away from my office. 

13:00 lunch slot today to reduce the afternoon drag


----------



## marty21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Wandsworth is such an uninspiring place to get lunch. I am sure that if I hunted about more I could find some decent places to eat but the town is a bit of a walk away from my office.
> 
> 13:00 lunch slot today to reduce the afternoon drag



i used to live near wandsworth, up the road in southfields - wasn't much up there as well lunchwise tbf, but that was in 91, so lunch facilities may have improved since.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 28, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I've just had a small handful of mixed seeds. Yes they were as depressing as they sound



(((QOG))))


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2008)

Wandsworth seems to be fast food or quite pricey food in the main. 
Need something cheap, nice and filling today that can be purchased and consumed quickly. 

Will be better organised tomorrow and sort out a smashing packed lunch


----------



## baldrick (Oct 28, 2008)

bored.  eating a very oniony lunch *breathes fumes over colleagues* hehehehe.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 28, 2008)

30 minutes - I might pop up to waitrose to see if the apprentices are making arses of themselves - i might end up on the telly


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 28, 2008)

marty21 said:


> 30 minutes - I might pop up to waitrose to see if the apprentices are making arses of themselves - i might end up on the telly



Do it! Try and disrupt whatever they are doing 

I am happier now 'cos I have just had a load of ribbon remnants delivered which I am hoping, in a beat-the-credit-crunch way, to turn into to some nice lavender sachets which I can then give to everyone I know for Christmas. Whether they like it or not!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 28, 2008)

Finished my lunch ... bit bored now. Plus it's getting colder in the office


----------



## marty21 (Oct 28, 2008)

didn't spot them


didn't look that hard tbf, it's a big store


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2008)

Lunch nearly passed now and the afternoon drag is looming. Have 57 things on my to-do list but they nearly all involve other people doing stuff before I can sort them. 

Last smoke break before I pick up the phone again.....


----------



## ovaltina (Oct 28, 2008)

Three hours. I've got an apple to eat. Booooooooored.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 28, 2008)

I am starting to feel a bit sickly now - my hands and face are a bit numb and I am dog tired  I might have to ask to leave early. I can see it may well be another 8.00pm bedtime for me.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I can see it may well be another 8.00pm bedtime for me.



Today is my Monday and I tend to be asleep really early on the first day of the week. This day is no exception and I feel like I could curl up in bed now and still sleep till 6am tomorrow.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 28, 2008)

they had a word about my time keeping  and then suggested i might prefer 9.30-5.30 instead of 9-5, i said i'd think about it, leaving later = good, staying later = not so good


----------



## marty21 (Oct 28, 2008)

gonna make me a coffee, feeling v. tired


----------



## ovaltina (Oct 28, 2008)

marty21 said:


> they had a word about my time keeping  and then suggested i might prefer 9.30-5.30 instead of 9-5, i said i'd think about it, leaving later = good, staying later = not so good



Mine's supposed to be 9 - 5.30 but I'm very often (almost always) 30 mins late


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 28, 2008)

marty21 said:


> they had a word about my time keeping  and then suggested i might prefer 9.30-5.30 instead of 9-5, i said i'd think about it, leaving later = good, staying later = not so good




(((marty))) 

Is it possibly for you to do a trial period to see how you find 9.30am-5.30pm? 

The trouble is if public transport is fucked up it tends not to matter whether your starting time is 9 or 9.30 you are going to be late regardless. I am always quite surprised how many London employers don't seem to appreciate how difficult getting to work on the tube/bus can sometimes be. 

I get to Paddington at about the same time, 9.05am. every morning but it can take me anything between 15 and 35 minutes to get from there to Great Portland Street - which is only 3 stops - and that is when the Circle and District Line are running fairly normally.


----------



## Herbsman. (Oct 28, 2008)

Be thankful that you have some actual work to occupy you. I've been sat in the library for hours reading Porno. I feel like I'm on the dole but without the freedom.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 28, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> (((marty)))
> 
> Is it possibly for you to do a trial period to see how you find 9.30am-5.30pm?
> 
> ...


 

trouble with this place, is that it is run by the tenants, and they all live within a couple of minutes of the office, and they often pop in first thing, so if I'm not there bang on time, they bellyache about it


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2008)

I am in an hour early (8am) 9 times out of 10 but that is because my wife leaves early. It is nice to beat the rush hour traffic and makes life a lot easier if I have to sneak out early on occasion. 

I have to work 09:00 - 17:30 but given your option Marty I would try and stick to the 09:00 - 17:00 if possible. Prefer the early start to the shorter evening.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 28, 2008)

marty21 said:


> trouble with this place, is that it is run by the tenants, and they all live within a couple of minutes of the office, and they often pop in first thing, so if I'm not there bang on time, they bellyache about it





I suppose a form of flexi-time is out of the question then? 

My colleague has just had some beef teriyaka from Wasabi for his lunch and the smell is now permeating every little nook and cranny of the office. Normally I don't mind too much but today it is making me feel sick


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2008)

CF was only 5 mins late today


----------



## marty21 (Oct 28, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I suppose a form of flexi-time is out of the question then?
> 
> My colleague has just had some beef teriyaka from Wasabi for his lunch and the smell is now permeating every little nook and cranny of the office. Normally I don't mind too much but today it is making me feel sick



i guess i was just testing the boundaries, I could get in by 9, by catching an earlier train, I am basically lazy in the mornings, my own fault,etc


----------



## marty21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Badgers said:


> CF was only 5 mins late today



ironically I was bang on time today


----------



## ovaltina (Oct 28, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> beef teriyaka from Wasabi for his lunch and the smell is now permeating every little nook and cranny of the office.



I feel sick just reading that. Gross.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2008)

The 'sardine' lady did not have her usual meal today so our office is quite fragrant.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 28, 2008)

Badgers said:


> The 'sardine' lady did not have her usual meal today so our office is quite fragrant.



 That is definitely worse than beef teriyaki!

What a hive of activity our office is. I am posting on here, the newbie is playing computer patience and my other colleague is on a website looking at bears. And I don't mean the four footed variety!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2008)

MD is looking at sub-letting the empty desks in the office. 
Things must be getting tougher by the day


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 28, 2008)

Badgers said:


> MD is looking at sub-letting the empty desks in the office.
> Things must be getting tougher by the day





We are - fingers crossed - not too bad at the moment though a member of staff who is leaving tomorrow is not being replaced.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> We are - fingers crossed - not too bad at the moment though a member of staff who is leaving tomorrow is not being replaced.



Eeeek, just heard that there is to be another 4 people culled pre-Christmas! Not sure if that means from here, head office or both!?!?!!? 

Could just be rumour but from a reliable source


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Eeeek, just heard that there is to be another 4 people culled pre-Christmas! Not sure if that means from here, head office or both!?!?!!?



Head office, not here


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2008)

Nearly into the last hour now people....


----------



## marty21 (Oct 28, 2008)

38 minutes


----------



## 5t3IIa (Oct 28, 2008)

Yesterday it all dragged on a bit and my boss said 'You might as well go' at about 4.45pm. Trouble is my lift wasn't out until 5.15pm so I just stood around in the cold smoking  

Fink I got myself a little cold from somewhere too which doesn't halp with drag


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2008)

At a meeting tomorrow morning, means an earlier start but should be able to meander slowly back to the office for lunchtime.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 28, 2008)

5 measly minutes


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2008)

GTFO


----------



## marty21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Badgers said:


> GTFO



i'm gone!!!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 28, 2008)

Into the last half hour now and I am done with work for the day. 
Gonna head home, get in the PJs, get on the sofa and chill for a bit before heading for an early night.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 29, 2008)

long day ahead of me, 9-5, then a meeting at 6.30, which last month went on to 10.30 i'm hoping I might be out at 10 though


----------



## sojourner (Oct 29, 2008)

^ hope it doesn't drag on til that late this time marty

well, I'm absolutely fucking hating this week all round.  3 hour commute each day, too fucked when i get in to do owt but have a spliff, eat me tea, and nod off ont couch 

oh AND i'm doing 2 peoples jobs. again.

shite shite FUCKING shite


----------



## marty21 (Oct 29, 2008)

sojourner said:


> ^ hope it doesn't drag on til that late this time marty
> 
> well, I'm absolutely fucking hating this week all round.  3 hour commute each day, too fucked when i get in to do owt but have a spliff, eat me tea, and nod off ont couch
> 
> ...



soj , that ain't good, aren't you looking for something else? how's that going?


----------



## sojourner (Oct 29, 2008)

marty21 said:


> soj , that ain't good, aren't you looking for something else? how's that going?



well thank christ it's only until Tuesday.  Just covering for staff leave.  Only another 4 days of this utter shite.  

Yeh, still looking - got a call yesterday actually from another agency who'd seen my CV online.  Want me to apply for a site manager's job for a primary care trust - no car, but decent pay, and about a 30 min commute each way.  Not heard back from the other one yet.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Suddenly just been passed an interesting project for once. It actually would be a rewarding and successful thing if I put it together but this will be the third year I have tried after failing twice.
> 
> Could be a real result for me if it actually works but I need to find someway of kickstarting my fading optimism.



Well, after three meetings and a shedload of work this is starting to get off the ground now. If it works as plans it could be the biggest project I have ever worked on, but similar have failed many times before. 

Been a long day already but stopping for lunch now


----------



## marty21 (Oct 29, 2008)

had a busy hour - lunch is fast approaching, but the long second half of the day also approaches


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2008)

To-do list is approaching 70 things now but STILL waiting for other people to so stuff first.
Oh well, lunch eaten and will crack on to make the hours pass quicker.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 29, 2008)

about 8 hours to go


----------



## marty21 (Oct 29, 2008)

soon be 6 hours to go 

<brightens up>


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2008)

Sneaking away early today  
Not that early I guess but aiming to be out of the door by 5pm latest, hopefully quarter to if I am sneaky.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 29, 2008)

(sorry Marty)


----------



## marty21 (Oct 29, 2008)

Badgers said:


> (sorry Marty)



i'll be thinking of you when the clock ticks towards 10pm


----------



## marty21 (Oct 29, 2008)

hoozah!! got out at 9.30, home by 10.30


----------



## Numbers (Oct 30, 2008)

No work for me y/day or today, not a  more a  cos I'm rather quite ill.

Stupid nasty bug, I hate taking time off work, but the boss has the same bug so I've been ordered to take it easy.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 30, 2008)

going in late today gonna be in by 10

relax at home numbers


----------



## Badgers (Oct 30, 2008)

Late....


----------



## marty21 (Oct 30, 2008)

just got dressed, leave in about 15


----------



## sojourner (Oct 30, 2008)

hoorrayyyy!!!  top of the pros list today - the roadworks on Everton Valley Road have gone, meaning that I cruised straight through and got in 20 mins early!!!   top of the cons list today - I got in 20 mins early   topper than that though, is that the roadworks have moved to the other side of the road, meaning that the journey home will be hellish

I've also got two fuckoff big mailshots to ring through


----------



## Badgers (Oct 30, 2008)

A day of writing business proposals and speaking to PR types begins.....


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 30, 2008)

Just got my coffee and have spilled some weetabix milk down myself...so starts another working day


----------



## Numbers (Oct 30, 2008)

10am and I'm bored shitless.  I hate being ill...

However, although ill, there's a half oz of skunk waiting for me no more than a 15 minute bus ride away.  And my illness isn't affecting me in that way 

Do I go get it and have an ill stoner day?


----------



## sojourner (Oct 30, 2008)

Numbers said:


> 10am and I'm bored shitless.  I hate being ill...
> 
> However, although ill, there's a half oz of skunk waiting for me no more than a 15 minute bus ride away.  And my illness isn't affecting me in that way
> 
> *Do I go get it and have an ill stoner day*?



Do you have to ask?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 30, 2008)

Ahhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## sojourner (Oct 30, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Ahhhhhhhhhhh



Can I add a Gggrrrr to that?

Jesus I hate following up mailshots.  Get dizzier by the hour, and repeat myself that much that I start dreaming it at night


----------



## Badgers (Oct 30, 2008)

Fuckinghellitisbusyandstillpeoplekeepmehangingonandonandonfortheinformationthatisneeded.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 30, 2008)

Dear god it's so dull here today - phones are really quiet, though the post has just arrived so hopefully I will have something to do this afternoon


----------



## marty21 (Oct 30, 2008)

lunch is over (cafe by finchley road station, got a seat ta!) a lazy 3 hours to go to home time, feels like half day after yesterday's megaday


----------



## Onslow (Oct 30, 2008)

im off to the dentist!!

So- long workday!


----------



## marty21 (Oct 30, 2008)

i do have a nice split week next week, in mon/tues, off weds, in thurs/frid

taking wednesday off as I'll be watching the us election results as i'm an election geek


----------



## Badgers (Oct 30, 2008)

Lunch hour is a distant memory now. 
Written pages of stuff and running out of steam.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 30, 2008)

Just had to make conversation with someone who is sometimes fine but sometimes as vague as mist. And barking mad. Today she was the latter


----------



## Badgers (Oct 30, 2008)

Kill me...


----------



## marty21 (Oct 30, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Kill me...



be strong marine, soon be sitting on the sofa in your pjs


----------



## Badgers (Oct 30, 2008)

marty21 said:


> be strong marine, soon be sitting on the sofa in your pjs



2.5 hours from now till sofa I think 

The office ladies are cackling like hags and discussing flapjacks as I type. The sound is like a dentist drill to me right now.


----------



## Relahni (Oct 30, 2008)

Spent yesterday in bed, sick, lying on my side and paying visits to the toilet from time to time.

Today I am a happy bunny at work.   The day hasn't dragged at all.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 30, 2008)

Come on people, keep your powder dry as the last hour is close at hand


----------



## marty21 (Oct 30, 2008)

leaving slightly late, had to show someone a flat, off now, laterz


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2008)

Running late again today but can't get going. 
Have some evil overlords in from head office today to spy on us so should be a fun day for all!! 

Oh well, it is Friday and in 10 hours time I hope to be back on the sofa relaxing and preparing for Offline celebrations


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2008)

Just heard that our last remaining major competitor is likely to go to the wall today or over the weekend. There is going to be a lot of fallout for us as a result of this but might mean that we finally have the cartel and the gloom may lift. Sadly if this is the case then it will be at the expense of another company and it's staff but I guess that is the joy of capitalism


----------



## sojourner (Oct 31, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Just heard that our last remaining major competitor is likely to go to the wall today or over the weekend. There is going to be a lot of fallout for us as a result of this but might mean that we finally have the cartel and the gloom may lift. Sadly if this is the case then it will be at the expense of another company and it's staff but I guess that is the joy of capitalism



aye 


well, wish me luck. i have a 400 name fucking mailshot to start ringing through now


----------



## sojourner (Oct 31, 2008)

going...dizzy...short of...breath

bored of repeating myfuckingself


----------



## marty21 (Oct 31, 2008)

sojourner said:


> going...dizzy...short of...breath
> 
> bored of repeating myfuckingself



must be nearly done


and remember, smile with your voice


----------



## sojourner (Oct 31, 2008)

marty21 said:


> must be nearly done
> 
> 
> and remember, smile with your voice



nowhere near done - only a quarter of the way through.  I have however secured 2 viewing appointments and had 5 more interested parties wanting more info - so result!  I'm usually lucky to get one interested person!!

fuck off - I ALWAYS smile with my voice - until I put the phone down, then it's a snarled 'tosser' to the patronising cunts


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2008)

Early lunch slot which is never good on a Friday as over 4 hours till freedom now. Gonna leg it out of the door bang on time and get home to tidy up our (set from Trainspotting) flat before wifey gets back from Hastings later. 

Have a fun afternoon of fruitless phone calls, overdue emails to send, documents to proof-read and filing to do. 

Yay


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 31, 2008)

I am trying to get everything finished and filed away as I am off for a few days next week.

Not doing too badly - just wanting for today's post to come in


----------



## marty21 (Oct 31, 2008)

i'm on my own in the office


<gets nekkid>


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Oct 31, 2008)

marty21 said:


> i'm on my own in the office
> 
> 
> <gets nekkid>



Photos or it didn't happen!


----------



## sojourner (Oct 31, 2008)

marty21 said:


> i'm on my own in the office
> 
> 
> <gets nekkid>





I'm TRYING to concentrate here! 


(mailshotting isn't doing very well - everyone appears to have fucked off for the day)


----------



## Roadkill (Oct 31, 2008)

oops, wrong thread!


----------



## sojourner (Oct 31, 2008)

Roadkill said:


> oops, wrong thread!



lol!  I saw that pre-edit and thought 'wtf?'


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2008)

I have a Marathon (or Snickers or whatever) in my drawer. 
In other news CF has gone home early due to a (blocked up nose) cold he is suffering from. 

Friday is over two thirds done now and although the remaining time will drag I am in fairly good spirits. The overlords from head office have gone now, the lunatics are in charge of the asylum


----------



## marty21 (Oct 31, 2008)

nekkid doesn't work here, had a few callers this afternoon, so fully clothed


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2008)

Tick


----------



## sojourner (Oct 31, 2008)

tock


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2008)

Should we start a thread call 'Urbanite with the draggiest day' or something? 
Seems to be the fashion today


----------



## sojourner (Oct 31, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Should we start a thread call 'Urbanite with the draggiest day' or something?
> Seems to be the fashion today



I can't be arsed.  I'm now on the verges of the last of my pretence to keep calling through this fucking mailshot

I think I should just stop it now.  No one wants to know at this time of a Friday afternoon, even if a serviced office was all they wanted for fucking xmas!


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2008)

sojourner said:


> I think I should just stop it now.  No one wants to know at this time of a Friday afternoon, even if a serviced office was all they wanted for fucking xmas!



This ^ ^ ^ 

Generally I leave the phone alone on Monday mornings and Friday afternoons as people are less receptive.


----------



## marty21 (Oct 31, 2008)

silently creeping towards the last hour, only spoken to a few people this afternoon, mostly a plumber called collin, seems the cold snap is causing central heating breakdowns, collin will be a busy plumber tonight and at the weekend 

((((collin)))))


----------



## sojourner (Oct 31, 2008)

Badgers said:


> This ^ ^ ^
> 
> Generally I leave the phone alone on Monday mornings and Friday afternoons as people are less receptive.



Yep

I wouldn't with my usual leads, just wanted to get this lot done and dusted.  Ah well then - time to kick back with a cheapo flapjack and count the draggy minutes til 5


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2008)

I should be staying till 17:30 tonight but there is usually a 'boss exodus around 16:30 so may be able to leg it a bit earlier. Worse case is that when they do go at 17:30 we can all stop pretending to work and just slack off 100%.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 31, 2008)

Why are you meant to be staying til half 5? Is that your normal time?


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2008)

Hours are 09:00 - 17:30 every day 
Almost every office job I have ever had has been a 17:30 finish

It bothers me a bit..... 
Hardly anyone works past 17:00 so I generally spend the last half hour staring into space wistfully.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 31, 2008)

Urgh

I used to work to half 5, years ago, but swapped it for a half hour lunch instead.  Would rather have a small lunch break (cos tbh I usually end up taking a call or replying to an email anyway!) than leave later

Makes all the difference that last half hour


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2008)

I would go for this too if it was on offer.
In fact I usally arrive at 08:00, take about half an hour for lunch and stay till 17:30 

My ideal would be the following: 

Start at 08:00 
Half an hour for lunch
Finish at 17:00 from Monday - Thursday 
Finish at 12:00 on Friday 

Never gonna happen but they do give me a fair amount of freedom with my time, I am not really micro-managed in that respect.


----------



## sojourner (Oct 31, 2008)

^ disagree

your ideal would be to work from home - like what i do most of the time


----------



## marty21 (Oct 31, 2008)

a flurry of activity and suddenly 20 minutes to go


----------



## bluestreak (Oct 31, 2008)

I take the small lunch break.  Easier that way.  Might fuck off now though.  No-one else is here, haven't had two phone calls today, my entire workload was done in 20 minutes.  Utterly pointless.  Good for my post-count though.


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2008)

Just been pulled in for a meeting with the MD... 

CF will be ushered from the building on Monday morning...
The end of a magical era and I know you will all be sad to no longer get the lateness/absence updates


----------



## sojourner (Oct 31, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Just been pulled in for a meeting with the MD...
> 
> CF will be ushered from the building on Monday morning...
> The end of a magical era and I know you will all be sad to no longer get the lateness/absence updates



ooOOOooo 


can't say he didn't ask for it though

reet - am outta here, so long suckas


----------



## marty21 (Oct 31, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Just been pulled in for a meeting with the MD...
> 
> CF will be ushered from the building on Monday morning...
> The end of a magical era and I know you will all be sad to no longer get the lateness/absence updates



oh noes, i thought he'd turned over a new leaf

((((CF))))


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2008)

Not surprised really. 
I quite like the guy but he had pissed off most of the team and especially the upper echelons of management. Not gonna make for a happy start to next week in the office though. 

Hey ho, only a couple of us left in the office now and the pretence of work has stopped


----------



## baldrick (Oct 31, 2008)

still at work with my colleague, both of us trying hard to finish this work tonight


----------



## Badgers (Oct 31, 2008)

(((((Balders))))))

Sorry to say that I am off mate, am blowing this joint until Monday


----------



## baldrick (Oct 31, 2008)

argh   i want to go home!


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Oct 31, 2008)

Arrhhh. 

I'm still at work waiting for an hour long tape to be delivered to me to be fixed before I can leave. I least I had the forsight to buy a bottle of wine. Speeds up time and all that.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2008)

Yawn, the Monday blues settle in after the F1 joy of yesterday... 
Loads to do this week and a couple of days off site so hopefully the drag will not be too bad. 

(((((CF))))) has phoned in sick today


----------



## marty21 (Nov 3, 2008)

two mini working weeks this week, off wednesday as i will get all politic geeky watching the coverage of the US elections on Tuesday night..


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 3, 2008)

marty21 said:


> two mini working weeks this week, off wednesday as i will get all politic geeky watching the coverage of the US elections on Tuesday night..



I am off work 'till Friday 

Going up to Yorkshire to see the parents tomorrow for three days of relaxation, book reading and "Countdown"


----------



## marty21 (Nov 3, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I am off work 'till Friday
> 
> Going up to Yorkshire to see the parents tomorrow for three days of relaxation, book reading and "Countdown"



any calendar work?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 3, 2008)

marty21 said:


> any calendar work?



 Not for me sadly - though I believe I may be part of the Girls quiz group on Wednesday evening. I think they are hoping I will improve their stats. If so they'll be badly mistaken


----------



## ovaltina (Nov 3, 2008)

Planning to spend the morning applying for a job I saw last week. I might do some actual work this afternoon, or I might surf the internet instead. Now the count to 100 game is over my working day has been thrown into turmoil


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2008)

Dum, de, dum... 

To-do list is sitting at 74 things today but down from 91 this morning.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 3, 2008)

reliving the evening meeting last week - writing up the minutes


----------



## baldrick (Nov 3, 2008)

i have so much to do and i don't want to do any of it.

i'm supposed to be sending out guidance to every Early Years setting in Birmingham - do you have any idea how fucking many there are?   i have a stack of address labels an inch thick.

got to come in early one morning to print them out or there will be murder done when i'm hogging the printers 

<orders envelopes>

god i'm bored.


----------



## Sadken (Nov 3, 2008)

Christ!  I am so bored I have started staring into space whilst I entertain myself by creating a parody of the Will I Am video "Yes We Can" - the Obama one - from within the confines of my own mind.  Just imagining Obama saying "Yes we can..." and then making a promise that he can't possibly hope to even dream of fulfilling.

"Yes we can...say "yes" to bringing back Knightmare

"Yes we can...put an end to the Smash Hits Poll Winners Party

Etc. etc. etc.  Really am quite bored.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 3, 2008)

Have had to section off some of the friggin enormo-mailshot - am just not able to get through it all without help, so roped in my receptionist from another site to help

Other receptionist is off sick. Again. Oh look, it's a Monday. Again


----------



## ovaltina (Nov 3, 2008)

ovaltina said:


> Planning to spend the morning applying for a job I saw last week. I might do some actual work this afternoon, or I might surf the internet instead. Now the count to 100 game is over my working day has been thrown into turmoil



I just got around to looking at the job description. They need someone with a driving license. Might as well just give up


----------



## Sadken (Nov 3, 2008)

It's fucked up how bored I am.


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 3, 2008)

why don't you do some revision/work for your uni course?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2008)

Afternoon Dolly G


----------



## Sadken (Nov 3, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> why don't you do some revision/work for your uni course?



That's really what I should be doing, but I left my stuff at home.  I've got work I could be getting on with, I'm just completely unable to motivate myself to do it, for some reason.


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 3, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Afternoon Dolly G



hello Badgers. i hope i wasn't too horrendous on friday. i mean, i know i was. but maybe you have forgotten 

Sadken, that's fine, it's a monday, and a shitty horrible one at that. no one does meaningful work on a monday, no one...


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> hello Badgers. i hope i wasn't too horrendous on friday. i mean, i know i was. but maybe you have forgotten



Friday? 
Was I out on Friday? 



I thought it was a wicked night babes, was shattered but wished I had stayed out longer.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2008)

Gloomy in SW18
Rain will wait until 17:29 and then pour down till I get home 

Glass = half broken


----------



## ovaltina (Nov 3, 2008)

One hour 40 minutes until pub time.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 3, 2008)

sliding sexily into the final hour of the day, and half way through my 2 days in the office, off wednesday remember


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2008)

I do not have a single day off booked from now until 22/12 
Do still have 4 days to take but have to keep them spare as have the workmen types popping round hopefully in November


----------



## ovaltina (Nov 3, 2008)

Yikes. It's just gone four pm and I haven't done any work today.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 3, 2008)

i have one day booked off between now and xmas


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2008)

I still think we need to plan the 'this day is really dragging' Christmas party with team-building games and stuff.


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 3, 2008)

there is a looming, dark mist over EC2. i'm not at all fancying the journey home


----------



## ovaltina (Nov 3, 2008)

Badgers said:


> I still think we need to plan the 'this day is really dragging' Christmas party with team-building games and stuff.



 I might actually go to this.

We could have special boring decorations, like a giant computer screen full of mundane emails and discussions about what to have for lunch.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> there is a looming, dark mist over EC2. i'm not at all fancying the journey home



One umbrella in the office and six of us have to walk to various train/tube stations.....


----------



## sojourner (Nov 3, 2008)

marty21 said:


> i have one day booked off between now and xmas



Me too

This Friday

Fucking BRING IT ON 



Did I mention that I really fucking hate mailshot calls btw?

Well I do


----------



## Relahni (Nov 3, 2008)

This day is dragging like fuck.


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 3, 2008)

Badgers said:


> One umbrella in the office and six of us have to walk to various train/tube stations.....



who's is it? make a grab for it now and refuse to give it to anyone else!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2008)

Into the last hour here. 
It has been a tough one and no mistake. 
Managed a good two-three hours on the phone listening to excuses.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 3, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Me too
> 
> This Friday
> 
> ...



don't tell me you haven't finished it yet

you said it would be done by friday


----------



## sojourner (Nov 3, 2008)

marty21 said:


> don't tell me you haven't finished it yet
> 
> you said it would be done by friday



arrghhhh  800 FUCKING names on these bastard lists you know!!!!   That's a LOT of calling

you're sacked for annoying me now


----------



## marty21 (Nov 3, 2008)

sojourner said:


> arrghhhh  800 FUCKING names on these bastard lists you know!!!!   That's a LOT of calling
> 
> you're sacked for annoying me now



<calls union rep>


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2008)

This clique is falling apart


----------



## marty21 (Nov 3, 2008)

Badgers said:


> This clique is falling apart



we need a mediator


----------



## sojourner (Nov 3, 2008)

marty21 said:


> <calls union rep>



fuckbastardbollocks

forgot to do the dispute procedure AGAIN


----------



## ovaltina (Nov 3, 2008)

37 mins to pub time 

This office is too hot. I'm falling into a trance.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 3, 2008)

sojourner said:


> fuckbastardbollocks
> 
> forgot to do the dispute procedure AGAIN



<collects compo>


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2008)

marty21 said:


> we need a mediator



Where is Brainaddict and his 'pictures of drag' these days?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Gloomy in SW18
> Rain will wait until 17:29 and then pour down till I get home



I was a little out with my guesstimating, the heavens have just opened in SW18


----------



## ovaltina (Nov 3, 2008)

Just started raining in W1. Doesn't look too heavy yet.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 3, 2008)

It is pretty grim here. 
10 minute walk, train, bus, 5 minute walk, bus, 10 minute walk and then jump in the airing cupboard for half an hour


----------



## ovaltina (Nov 3, 2008)

Righto - I'm going to the pub 

Am glad I've got a hoodie, the rain's getting a bit heavier out there. Splish splosh.


----------



## Hi-ASL (Nov 3, 2008)

_Sigh._



_{Looks at watch.}_



_{Looks in fridge.}_


...


Oh ffs. 



_{Drums fingers on table. Looks at watch again.}_



_{Starts race thread.}_


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2008)

Yawn, must get dressed and get going... 

The Tuesday grimness kicks in and 12 hours till I return to this spot on the sofa. Might do a load of work to make the day pass quicker, might waste a lot of it on Urban, might have too many smoke breaks, who can say


----------



## marty21 (Nov 4, 2008)

another day, but I have tomorrow off


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2008)

I would not mind staying up for the election but no chance with my office as it is right now. Will watch the start then set an early alarm to try to catch the fallout at the end. Naturally there will be problems with the voting and the thing will drag on through the week and then into the courts until civil war breaks out and then Britain will step back in and take over rule.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 4, 2008)

Badgers said:


> I would not mind staying up for the election but no chance with my office as it is right now. Will watch the start then set an early alarm to try to catch the fallout at the end. Naturally there will be problems with the voting and the thing will drag on through the week and then into the courts until civil war breaks out and then Britain will step back in and take over rule.



we can send them john prescott to sort it all out


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2008)

marty21 said:


> we can send them john prescott to sort it all out



He punches beneath his weight 

First 3.5 hours have gone pretty quick as have had meetings to discuss things that are not finalised yet. This is in order for us to tell our clients things that we still do not know. The system works......


----------



## marty21 (Nov 4, 2008)

nearly 12 already - not to draggy today, seem to have a lot to do


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2008)

I thought SW18 was a bit crazy walking to work this morning


----------



## marty21 (Nov 4, 2008)

heard about that on the news this morning, don't normally hear about that sort of thing happening in wandsworth


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2008)

marty21 said:


> heard about that on the news this morning, don't normally hear about that sort of thing happening in wandsworth



Mostly just shoplifting and teenage pregnancy round here.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2008)

Head office bloke here wasting our time and still no closer to lunch-break. 

I love it when you invest hours of your day on a pointless task that you know will also take hours to 'unpick' before you can actually start doing it again. Obviously although he is stupid, he is paid more than me so I can't be seen to pick holes in his work in front of the team. Might lose my 'team player' status or something.... 

In other news CF is still here.... The plot thickens!!!!


----------



## ovaltina (Nov 4, 2008)

I'm so bored I might actually do some work. Three hours 25 mins to pub time


----------



## marty21 (Nov 4, 2008)

Badgers said:


> In other news CF is still here.... The plot thickens!!!!



get out of jail free card

has something on the bosses imo


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2008)

Lost my lunch hour today due to stupid pointless meeting


----------



## marty21 (Nov 4, 2008)

80 minutes, hopefully no repeat of last night's journey home. fine to liverpool st, by 5.30, signal problems, the station was packed, I'll have a pint i thought while they sort it out, came back 20 minutes later. still chaos, thought id get a bus, went outside, more chaos, buses packed, went back to the station, train just leaving, and hundreds trying to get on, get on tube, to bethnal green, bus from there, home at 7  and the bus flew past my stop as it is not in use  so bit of a walk from the next stop

at least it had stopped raining by then


----------



## Badgers (Nov 4, 2008)

Been a fooking long day already with a 07:45 start and no lunch. 
Oh well, I have actually got a fair bit done today and still a little way to go before I can escape this place.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 4, 2008)

Well I've been working from home most of the day, but still mega busy - which is a good thing.

Off to a fucking 7.45 breakfast network shitey meeting in the morning though - will take me approx an hour to get there   Am then going to yet another network meeting at lunchtime.

Still, saves on food I suppose   *looking on the bright side*


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2008)

12 hour day yesterday. 
Feel asleep about 21:30 and woke bake up at 02:30 
Now gotta watch a bit of the US election and then try and squeeze in a couple more hours sleep


----------



## marty21 (Nov 5, 2008)

i'm with you on the election - feeling a little weary, the bottle of wine didn't help tbf


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2008)

Orange squash for me


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2008)

Apathy is the word of the day for me. 
Feel like I have a cold coming and have two days of important meetings ahead.


----------



## ethel (Nov 5, 2008)

This is why i don't normally come in before 9am. drag....


----------



## sojourner (Nov 5, 2008)

I probably shouldn't have sunk a bottle of red and got ridiculously stoned with my mate last night - still feeling the effects, and getting up at 6 was no fun at ALL



Still, early finish today   And Obama won!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2008)

Lunch fucking cancelled again apart from a sarnie at the desk. 
Gonna piss off a bit early today to address the balance, might try for 16:30.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 5, 2008)

sojourner said:


> I probably shouldn't have sunk a bottle of red and got ridiculously stoned with my mate last night - still feeling the effects, and getting up at 6 was no fun at ALL
> 
> 
> 
> Still, early finish today   And Obama won!



i was still up at 6!! crawled into bed at about 7am, and have just woken up

obama ftw


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2008)

Meeting was fun... 
Job made more complicated by a new management type who does not understand our industry. 

Bored of work now, feeling full of cold, tired and hungry!


----------



## sojourner (Nov 5, 2008)

Right, that's me fucking done for the day.  Not had a break yet  

I probably should stop posting on here cos my days aren't dragging in the slightest


----------



## sojourner (Nov 5, 2008)

marty21 said:


> i was still up at 6!! crawled into bed at about 7am, and have just woken up
> 
> obama ftw



are you in work now marty?


I'm not


----------



## marty21 (Nov 5, 2008)

sojourner said:


> are you in work now marty?
> 
> 
> I'm not



took the day off

obama ftw


----------



## sojourner (Nov 5, 2008)

marty21 said:


> took the day off
> 
> obama ftw



damn.  was gonna rub it in then.  oh well, yeh - obama


----------



## ovaltina (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm bored, and my face hurts. Feeling very sleepy. Want to go to the pub.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2008)

He he he... 

Been pulled aside by the management type who told me that I was right about how shit this project is but please keep it to myself.


----------



## ajdown (Nov 5, 2008)

I'm rather bored today as well, not just work, but hearing everyone talking about Obama.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 5, 2008)

Badgers said:


> He he he...
> 
> Been pulled aside by the management type who told me that I was right about how shit this project is but please keep it to myself.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2008)

ajdown said:


> I'm rather bored today as well, not just work, but hearing everyone talking about Obama.



I work in the least political office I have ever been in. There are a couple of tards who voted Boris and would have voted Mccain if they were yanks but when asked about policies they are only bothered about their property prices and car tax


----------



## sojourner (Nov 5, 2008)

ajdown said:


> I'm rather bored today as well, not just work, but hearing everyone talking about Obama.



I've spent today in far more company than I usually do, and I've not heard ONE person mention Obama   Probably not what people are interested in talking about at network meetings eh?  As for my staff - two of them didn't even know there was a friggin credit crunch, so I'm guessing they won't know about him


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2008)

Wonder how long before I sneak? 
The MD usually goes around 16:30 and I think that should be okay.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2008)

Right, I am out of here!!


----------



## sojourner (Nov 5, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Right, I am out of here!!



woo

you go girl!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2008)

sojourner said:


> woo
> 
> you go girl!



Home and washing up... 
Life just never stops does it?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 5, 2008)

pjs and sofa by 5.30?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2008)

marty21 said:


> pjs and sofa by 5.30?



The plan is to head out to the fireworks


----------



## sojourner (Nov 5, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Home and washing up...
> Life just never stops does it?



tell me bout it 

tea's on though, jims are on, and couch is a-beckoning


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2008)

sojourner said:


> tea's on though, jims are on, and couch is a-beckoning



If I ever do own my own home then the sofa will be the most thought out purchase made and the most money spent on any interior item. Mine gets a lot of use and will also require THESE PJs


----------



## marty21 (Nov 5, 2008)

Badgers said:


> If I ever do own my own home then the sofa will be the most thought out purchase made and the most money spent on any interior item. Mine gets a lot of use and will also require THESE PJs



ftw

you could be a dickensian character in them


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2008)

marty21 said:


> ftw
> 
> you could be a dickensian character in them



WANT


----------



## marty21 (Nov 5, 2008)

Badgers said:


> WANT



oh yes, you would have to change your name to something like nathaniel badgerchook, or something


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2008)

sojourner said:


> tea's on though



stew?


----------



## sojourner (Nov 5, 2008)

Badgers said:


> If I ever do own my own home then the sofa will be the most thought out purchase made and the most money spent on any interior item. Mine gets a lot of use and will also require THESE PJs



err mate, sorry to piss on your parade,  but that's a fucking nightshirt.  won't keep your goolies warm at night like jim keks would do. take it from an ex-nightie-wearer - the fuckers ride up all night and leave your lower body FREEZING!


----------



## sojourner (Nov 5, 2008)

Badgers said:


> stew?



chicken and chorizo - see the tea thread for  more news


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2008)

marty21 said:


> oh yes, you would have to change your name to something like nathaniel badgerchook, or something


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2008)

sojourner said:


> chicken and chorizo - see the tea thread for  more news



I want stew  

Feeling crappy


----------



## sojourner (Nov 5, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Feeling crappy



why? cos of work stuff, or illness?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2008)

sojourner said:


> why? cos of work stuff, or illness?



*Man-flu*
Been hanging around for a bit over a week but starting to kick in today. Glands are sore, throat is sore, nose is (not in the usual way) blocked and feel yucked up! 

Blokes are good at being ill and I have to meet with the Trade Commissioner tomorrow. Should be a laugh I reckon


----------



## sojourner (Nov 5, 2008)

Badgers said:


> *Man-flu*
> Been hanging around for a bit over a week but starting to kick in today. Glands are sore, throat is sore, nose is (not in the usual way) blocked and feel yucked up!
> 
> Blokes are good at being ill and I have to meet with the Trade Commissioner tomorrow. Should be a laugh I reckon



early night!  i seriously believe in the power of a good  nights kip.  take drugs to get to sleep, if necessary 

kidding

i am hammering the weed myself lately though


----------



## Badgers (Nov 5, 2008)

sojourner said:


> i am hammering the weed myself lately though



Early night would be wise but I want fireworks  

No can do with the weed Soj, it gives me the screaming ab dabs!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 6, 2008)

Feel like this ^ ^ today but no escaping work sadly. At least I get a later start than usual, leaving at 09:00 instead of 07:00 as usual.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 6, 2008)

Meeting done, back to desk, hungry but no time for lunch, out of smokes, have lemsip, need to moan more.
Drag has not yet started but am a bit meh...


----------



## marty21 (Nov 6, 2008)

quiet in here at the mo, no one bothering me


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 6, 2008)

I can feel my life draining away from me. . . :/
Am trying not to clock watch. Ugh.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 6, 2008)

The interest rate cut has made a LOT of my punters very happy.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 6, 2008)

people are now in the office

bothering me


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 6, 2008)

Poor Badgers. You're missing _perfect_ at-home-with-man-flu viewing: http://www.imdb.com/title/tt0048593/


----------



## Choc (Nov 6, 2008)

*aye,*

its a hardcore drag over here


----------



## Badgers (Nov 6, 2008)

marty21 said:


> people are now in the office
> 
> bothering me



Damn their eyes, damn them all!!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 6, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Damn their eyes, damn them all!!



your post worked, they are now n the office next door


----------



## Badgers (Nov 6, 2008)

Sweet, cheque to the usual address mate!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 6, 2008)

sorry mate

credit crunch


----------



## Badgers (Nov 6, 2008)

Credit crunch is over now I thought. 
Oh well, will just borrow more money from the bank or something


----------



## ovaltina (Nov 6, 2008)

Sooooo bored.

And I'm supposed to go to a wanky bar for work drinks later. Am going to show face then go home.

Bored, bored, bored, demotivated, bored.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 6, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Credit crunch is over now I thought.
> Oh well, will just borrow more money from the bank or something



lend me the money then, i'll pay 4%


----------



## Badgers (Nov 6, 2008)

Our parent (and I mean that in a Josef Fritzl sense) companies shares have dropped from £1.12 to £0.18 which can only be a good sign. 

How many should I buy?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 6, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Our parent (and I mean that in a Josef Fritzl sense) companies shares have dropped from £1.12 to £0.18 which can only be a good sign.
> 
> How many should I buy?



could they be taken over? spend your rent money on shares, what could possibly go wrong


----------



## Badgers (Nov 6, 2008)

marty21 said:


> could they be taken over? spend your rent money on shares, what could possibly go wrong



A couple of traders have indicated that a takeover is likely, but that is just on paper. The concern is that I can only think of two companies with the 'war-chests' capable of buying up this empire. One is not too bad but not sure how secure jobs would be, the other is better in the main and would feel more secure but they have involvement with one of the sectors I would stay away from given the choice. 

There are not many players left in the industry now and they are all waiting for each other to fail before pouncing. 

Curious times chums


----------



## Badgers (Nov 6, 2008)

Closer now


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 6, 2008)

my new job means my days neither drag or are boring. although i am fucking exhausted by the relentlessness of it all. swings and roundabouts i guess


----------



## Badgers (Nov 6, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> my new job means my days neither drag or are boring



You got the time machine working then?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 6, 2008)

Still in the fecking office waiting for one important email I need for tomorrow morning. Just did a quick wallet audit to pass a few seconds and found an unchecked lottery ticket from Saturday the 25th of October. Just for a second I thought that I might have been living this futile existence for 12 days without realising that unbeknown to me I had scooped the £7.5m jackpot. Mentally I had already started spending the money as my shaking fingers reached for the mouse to click on the lottery results checker website and. Painstakingly I entered the numbers, double checking every one to ensure that I had the precious combination right and then clicked the button........



> Results for draw 1340, Sat 25 Oct 08
> 
> Sorry, you haven't entered a winning selection for this draw.



Fuck


----------



## Sootysoots (Nov 6, 2008)

I HAVE FINISHED MY FUCKING ESSAY FINALLY!!!

All the teachers have been commenting on how much better I look now I've stopped drinking. My girlfriend is probably going to be jealous so I reckon I'll be getting absolutely cunted tonight.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2008)

Sick, sick, sick...... 

Just wanna dive back under the duvet and hide there till tomorrow but can't do it today, been planning this meeting for a year and it is a big thing. Off to Canary Wharf for 09:30 then off to SW18 for the day and back home as soon as I can. 

Least it is Friday people


----------



## marty21 (Nov 7, 2008)

friday i love thee


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2008)

Right, dragged arse off sofa and now heading off. 
More lemsip than blood in my system today and it is not touching the sides


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 7, 2008)

Badgers said:


> You got the time machine working then?



wha??


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 7, 2008)

Back at work after a few days off - luckily not too busy so I can ease myself in gently. 

Which is good as I feel terrible today - shaky and jerky and pins and needly - should really have stayed at home but I knew there would be two parcels (some fabric and a soap making kit!) waiting for me at work which I wanted for the weekend so I made the effort


----------



## marty21 (Nov 7, 2008)

spent 30 minutes on the phone to a tenant who has a loose grip on reality, i suspect she might ring again before the day is out


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 7, 2008)

well i've just eaten a chicken and avocado sandwich i suspect may have been off. i am starting to feel mighty queezy. oh well, salmonella is rather good for the figure, so fingers crossed


----------



## marty21 (Nov 7, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> well i've just eaten a chicken and avocado sandwich i suspect may have been off. i am starting to feel mighty queezy. oh well, salmonella is rather good for the figure, so fingers crossed



stay close to a toilet - in fact work from the toilet, just in case


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 7, 2008)

marty21 said:


> stay close to a toilet - in fact work from the toilet, just in case



or maybe even work from home, in the toilet (well not actually _in_ the toilet, but in the room where the toilet is...)


----------



## marty21 (Nov 7, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> or maybe even work from home, in the toilet (well not actually _in_ the toilet, but in the room where the toilet is...)



that works for me - good solution


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2008)

Most capitalist day for some time for me. 

Had meeting in Canary Wharf with a big bank this morning which is always curious to see. Never made to the 27th floor as they hosted the meeting in the Starbucks they have in their office 

Back to the office just to hear that our only other competitor went in administration this morning. It has not been made public yet but will mean a big increase in business for us. 

Then went to the pub for a 2 hour lunch paid for by the boss and now counting down the hours till the drag ends at 17:30 (or just before) for a couple of days....


----------



## marty21 (Nov 7, 2008)

2 hours to the weekend!

badgers, that sounds like good news for you, bad for the competitor though

what's happened to CF?


a nation waits


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2008)

CF is still fucking here?!?!?!?! 

Rocked in late today, wearing jeans and t-shirt but the MD is distracted by other businesses failing


----------



## marty21 (Nov 7, 2008)

Badgers said:


> CF is still fucking here?!?!?!?!
> 
> Rocked in late today, wearing jeans and t-shirt but the MD is distracted by other businesses failing



he's more cunning than cunning jack mccunning from cunningstown


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 7, 2008)

i like the sound of CF. is he fit??


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2008)

I think that the boss-man just does not want to hear the moaning right now... 

Next week I am actually gonna have to work I think. So much to fucking sort out that my head is whirring a bit this afternoon but I am too poorly (and half cut) to do a thing.


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 7, 2008)

yes yes. but is CF fit???


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> yes yes. but is CF fit???



Yes


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 7, 2008)

I have just had some Thornton's Fudge Pieces - they were rather nice! Now settling in for the last hour and a quarter


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2008)

Wee then smoke now..


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 7, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Yes



Surruptitious mobile phone photo evidence required!!


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 7, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Yes



are you and he having a "thing"? did he dump you? is that why you hate him so much??


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Surruptitious mobile phone photo evidence required!!



Careful now, none of us want this thread to blur with reality


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> are you and he having a "thing"? did he dump you? is that why you hate him so much??


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 7, 2008)

thought so


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2008)

Now the lunchtime beer has faded the man-flu is kicking back in again and the drag is here with a vengeance born from hell.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Nov 7, 2008)

Say what you like, at least working puts some structure in your day. I'm still in my jammies.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 7, 2008)

one hour


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2008)

Just over one hour to go and the rain has just started coming down.


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 7, 2008)

i haven't had a drink since last friday - do i win a prize?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2008)

Yes, you win a beer


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 7, 2008)

i don't like beer


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2008)

Give it to me then


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 7, 2008)

not much of a prize is it?  can't i have wine instead??


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2008)

I only have champagne on my desk...


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 7, 2008)

that's wine. i'll have that. thanks. when can you send it to me?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 7, 2008)

*sheds and cellars*

blah blah blah, she's putting up a shed blah blah blah, what about the cellar blah blah blah


40 minutes

can the phone calls please stop!!

ta


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> that's wine. i'll have that. thanks. when can you send it to me?



Monday morning by DHL babes. 

I am too ill to do anything today


----------



## marty21 (Nov 7, 2008)

blah blah blah, do you want a shredder blah blah

enough already 

35 minutes


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 7, 2008)

10 minutes to go for me then home to console Mr. QofG's and drink some wine


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2008)

Just entered the last hour. 
So weary and unmotivated that only a cigarette in the rain can cheer me up


----------



## Relahni (Nov 7, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Just entered the last hour.
> So weary and unmotivated that only a cigarette in the rain can cheer me up



fuck motivation Badgers - it's Friday 20 to 5.

Who cares about motivation at this time.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 7, 2008)

300 seconds


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 7, 2008)

i need to go and do me hair and makeup. and then piss about on the internet before i can actually leave the office. fucksticks


----------



## Badgers (Nov 7, 2008)

Winding down now...... 
Thank the creator for Friday and the weekend


----------



## marty21 (Nov 10, 2008)

Monday again !!!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2008)

Was murder getting out of bed today. 
Then getting out the door was twice as bad. 
Not much cheer in the air right now, just rain and little respite from the general misery of the world. 

Counting the hours again and hoping for divine intervention from somewhere


----------



## marty21 (Nov 10, 2008)

i had to move my car this morning, they are digging up the pavement, and knocked on the door to see if i owned the car outside, for once, I had managed to park right outside my door but I had to move the car, and now it's in the next street and i almost missed the train as I was just leaving when they rang the bell

((((my car in an unfamiliar road)))))


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2008)

CF is not in yet but has a genuine excuse today as the tubes are buggered


----------



## marty21 (Nov 10, 2008)

Badgers said:


> CF is not in yet but has a genuine excuse today as the tubes are buggered





which one? I got the metropolitan line earlier on, and it was working fine


----------



## marty21 (Nov 10, 2008)

all alone today, maintenance man is off 2 days, my assistant has rung in sick,

me   v   the world, here today


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2008)

marty21 said:


> which one? I got the metropolitan line earlier on, and it was working fine



Something around Earls Court, District I guess...


----------



## marty21 (Nov 10, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Something around Earls Court, District I guess...



convenient for CF


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 10, 2008)

I need a coffee


----------



## marty21 (Nov 10, 2008)

he's not just letting himself down, he's letting us down as well


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2008)

I need to get started now, like ripping off a plaster!!!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2008)

fractionMan said:


> I need a coffee



This was my one ray of light through the rain as I neared the office but arrived to find no milk or sugar in the kitchen. I guess that at some point I will brave the rain and get supplies from the shop then battle to reclaim this on expenses in a months time.


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Black coffee no sugar is no fun at all


----------



## ovaltina (Nov 10, 2008)

Too much booze and not enough sleep over the weekend. Now I'm sleepy, but really need to get some work done.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 10, 2008)

my work mouse died  it's one of those rechargeable ones and i forgot to put it in it's ickle mouse charger 

so i'm working at another desk, until mousy wakes up


----------



## pigtails (Nov 10, 2008)

I appear to have done everything I need to do already!

Just waiting to go on a home visit and I'm actually hoping it generates some work - hate being bored.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 10, 2008)

home visits - plenty of skiving opportunities ahoy !  used to do a lot of them, cheeky tea stops, even cheeky pint stops in the afternoon


----------



## pigtails (Nov 10, 2008)

marty21 said:


> home visits - plenty of skiving opportunities ahoy !  used to do a lot of them, cheeky tea stops, even cheeky pint stops in the afternoon



I am far more professional!!






But i do need to pop to the shops so while I'm out......


----------



## Hellsbells (Nov 10, 2008)

I've been here 30 minutes. Already bored, have practically nothing to do for the rest of the day and my eyes are so heavy, it's a strain to keep them open 
And i'm wondering whether it will EVER stop raining.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 10, 2008)

pigtails said:


> I am far more professional!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



use the old

"well the client had a lot of issues to discuss and I was there for an hour and a half" 

when it was a quick 5 minute jobby


home visits ftw


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2008)

Cretin from head office is here today and watching over us as we pretend to work. 

Just want a sandwich now


----------



## marty21 (Nov 10, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Cretin from head office is here today and watching over us as we pretend to work.
> 
> Just want a sandwich now



early lunch call  do you still have the trolley sandwich girl who comes around with much needed sustenance ?


----------



## bluestreak (Nov 10, 2008)

*sleeps at desk*


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 10, 2008)

Feel like shit today and not helped by a huge delay at Maidenhead due to track failure and then further delays on the Circle/District Line die to similar.

Only just got in and want to go straight home again


----------



## marty21 (Nov 10, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Feel like shit today and not helped by a huge delay at Maidenhead due to track failure and then further delays on the Circle/District Line die to similar.
> 
> Only just got in and want to go straight home again



so CF was telling the truth !! there were delays

sorry CF


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2008)

marty21 said:


> do you still have the trolley sandwich girl who comes around with much needed sustenance ?



Darwins Deli pop round but they provide crap stuff for high prices 

A couple of weeks ago a 'rogue' sandwich person appeared who seems to be stealing the round from Darwins Deli by arriving about 30 mins ahead of them. I spoke to the lass who brings them round and her and her fella just knock up the sarnies at home then bring them round. Good cash in hand business I reckon and they are probably breaking a million food laws 

No sign of them yet though and lunchtime is drawing nearer.


----------



## ovaltina (Nov 10, 2008)

pigtails said:


> But i do need to pop to the shops so while I'm out......



That's not a bad idea... have got a meeting in Tooting later so I might pop into Primark on the way back and do some of the shopping I was too chaotic to manage over the weekend


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2008)

I have meetings on Wednesday which I have cunningly booked for the right time (14:00 - 15:00) in the afternoon. This means that I can leave at lunchtime, stop for a bit to eat on route and then by the time they are done it is too late to get back to the office so home by 16:00


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2008)

Hungry


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 10, 2008)

Bored. So very bored!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2008)

Hung on for the 13:00 - 14:00 lunch slot despite rumbling tummy. 
Shorter afternoons are the way forward, especially on shitty Mondays like this.


----------



## ajdown (Nov 10, 2008)

I have a serious chocolate deficiency today and it's too wet to go out to Mr Patel's small emporium round the corner.  Anyone got an umbrella I can borrow?  Just looked out the window and it's siling.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2008)

ajdown said:


> Anyone got an umbrella I can borrow?



Nope, sadly I arrived with no umbrella and a coat that works like a sponge


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 10, 2008)

ajdown said:


> I have a serious chocolate deficiency today and it's too wet to go out to Mr Patel's small emporium round the corner.  Anyone got an umbrella I can borrow?



I have but it is slighly bent out of shape and one of the spokes is broken. In fact small children and pensioners laugh at it, it is so pathetic.

But you are welcome to borrow it if you want


----------



## marty21 (Nov 10, 2008)

it's hammering down out there, and i is hungry, I will have to get wet in order to secure sustenance


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2008)

Get me food too and bring it to my office


----------



## Yetman (Nov 10, 2008)

Afternoon kids 

Fuck me, outside is pure misery. My feet are like blocks of frozen ice. Thats right FROZEN ICE. Double cold shit. Brrr....


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 10, 2008)

just been subject to the bus/massive fucking puddle of filthy rainwater thing. nice. i am now (even more) drenched


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 10, 2008)

In my appraisals in Feb I was asked what I disliked about my job, I mentioned sorting out company leavers and chasing these up... 

Fast forward to November and I've now been doing just that, but not just the bog standard people who left I'm now having to chase up every single bloody account on the computer system and try and slap people around to let me remove accounts, with the boss riding my arse about it as well and asking me why we've all these accounts.... I DONT SODDING KNOW! Most of them were created years before I even joined this company 

To top it off we've got half the team off sick and I'm to tired to even try and have a lunch break and read a book


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2008)

Hate days like this, especially Mondays like this!!!! 

Just know that it will get to hometime and I will not want to leave the office and get soaked. Need someone to hurry up and get that teleport machine sorted damn quick!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 10, 2008)

my jeans are sodden


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 10, 2008)

marty21 said:


> my jeans are sodden



As you are in the office on your own you could take them off, hang them over the nearest radiator and dry them.

We will need photographic proof that you have done this though!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 10, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> As you are in the office on your own you could take them off, hang them over the nearest radiator and dry them.
> 
> We will need photographic proof that you have done this though!



perve !!!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2008)

This will sicken us all in a good way


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 10, 2008)

marty21 said:


> perve !!!



I need something to enliven my otherwise dull afternoon...and I'm a perve


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2008)

Still more than 2 hours to go and no respite here.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 10, 2008)

It must be time to go now, I am so bored!


----------



## internetstalker (Nov 10, 2008)

I'm the fucking chairman of the bored


----------



## pigtails (Nov 10, 2008)

well just had a flurry of work - now done and bored again


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2008)

Boarders are board


----------



## marty21 (Nov 10, 2008)

it's proper dark out there, we should be allowed to go home when it gets dark


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2008)

marty21 said:


> it's proper dark out there, we should be allowed to go home when it gets dark



I'll sign that for a dollar


----------



## marty21 (Nov 10, 2008)

my jeans are still a little damp from lunchtime - i had people in the office most of the afternoon so was unable to go around in my pants


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 10, 2008)

marty21 said:


> my jeans are still a little damp from lunchtime - i had people in the office most of the afternoon so was unable to go around in my pants



Coward


----------



## marty21 (Nov 10, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Coward


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2008)




----------



## Yetman (Nov 10, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> just been subject to the bus/massive fucking puddle of filthy rainwater thing. nice. i am now (even more) drenched



Outside my window theres a massive puddle next to a road, so seeing people get proper drenched takes some of the pain away of being here.......but.....two coppers just walked past, and of course, not a car in sight 

Typical.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2008)

Just had an email from a bloke I occasionally work with: 



> Sorry to hear of the news regarding _*parent company*_.
> 
> Our thoughts are with you all in these uncertain times.
> 
> ...




Quick bit of googling and the share price is waaay down!!!!!


----------



## sojourner (Nov 10, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Just had an email from a bloke I occasionally work with:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he's probably just trying to shit you up

isn't he?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 10, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Just had an email from a bloke I occasionally work with:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



uh oh jungle


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2008)

Probably all good... 
The (evil) parent company have a lot of personal wealth so can keep bank-rolling for a while.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 10, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Probably all good...
> The (evil) parent company have a lot of personal wealth so can keep bank-rolling for a while.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2008)

Fuck it, this day is nearly over and I care not.... 

Home for the usual Monday night slob out in PJs


----------



## Badgers (Nov 10, 2008)

On that note....... 

Goodbye


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Quick bit of googling and the share price is waaay down!!!!!



Share price down further this morning 

Oh well, at least I don't own any stock


----------



## marty21 (Nov 11, 2008)

looks like i've missed the 7.58


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2008)

I was super early today... 
Out the door an hour before I needed to be an at my desk a while ago. 

Not sure why, maybe just to experience a peaceful hour in the office


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 11, 2008)

marty21 said:


> looks like i've missed the 7.58



Bad Marty! 

I got in remarkably early today. Don't know why!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 11, 2008)

30 minutes talking to a fuckwitted tenant, didn't even have time to make my cup of coffee


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2008)

Just found out our windows are getting fitted on the 09-10th of December.. 

Woo-Hoo!!!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 11, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Just found out our windows are getting fitted on the 09-10th of December..
> 
> Woo-Hoo!!!



we will be thinking of you that day, on that great window day, on that great windowtastic occasion


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2008)

I have three days booked off so will be writing a list of chores in readiness for this


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 11, 2008)

We were supposed to observe the two minute silence - or as the rceceptionist announced over the tannoy "At 11.00am we will be observing....(the sound of shuffling papers and whispering "How many minutes is it, Two. Did you say two?").... a two minute silence" -  but as all our computers and our office clock were showing different times we all sat here in embarrsed silence for about 7 minutes just to be sure


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> but as all our computers and our office clock were showing different times we all sat here in embarrsed silence for about 7 minutes just to be sure



You have just done your bit for 3.5 years


----------



## sojourner (Nov 11, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Just found out our windows are getting fitted on the 09-10th of December..
> 
> Woo-Hoo!!!



ooohhhh 


aahhhhh


nice and toasty eh?



meanwhile, in recent news, I'm so fucking hungry I could eat a two-horse butty.  With chips and gravy.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2008)

sojourner said:


> meanwhile, in recent news, I'm so fucking hungry I could eat a two-horse butty.  With chips and gravy.



I was organised and made sarnies today so had these and going for the late lunch today. Will pick up some salad for lunch as I need some healthy goodness after this man-flu saga of late. 

Horse does sound good though


----------



## sojourner (Nov 11, 2008)

Badgers said:


> I was organised and made sarnies today so had these and going for the late lunch today. Will pick up some salad for lunch as I need some healthy goodness after this man-flu saga of late.
> 
> Horse does sound good though



I came into one of the centres for a viewing but the cunt never turned up.  Then I've got involved in something else so will have to go and actually BUY some lunch, which is anathema to me   Looks like it'll be a full breakfast barm   No horse round here 

still got the man-flu?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2008)

sojourner said:


> still got the man-flu?



Today is the first day I am getting light (or no snot) at the end tunnel. Got about 10 hours sleep last night which seemed to help a lot 

This has been a long one, longest for sometime!!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 11, 2008)

sojourner said:


> ooohhhh
> 
> 
> aahhhhh
> ...



light lunch?


----------



## sojourner (Nov 11, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Today is the first day I am getting light (or no snot) at the end tunnel. Got about 10 hours sleep last night which seemed to help a lot
> 
> This has been a long one, longest for sometime!!



  you did try to kill it with chillis, didn't you?


----------



## sojourner (Nov 11, 2008)

marty21 said:


> light lunch?



mmm...*wipes egg yolk off chin*  light_ish_


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 11, 2008)

The post has arrived but it still sitting on the bosses desk  Hand it over will you!!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2008)

I got my post earlier.. 
One letter with my invite to a mortgage conference!! 

Joy!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 11, 2008)

lunch will soon be here, decisions, decisions


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 11, 2008)

A cup of tea and then knuckle down to work.....maybe


----------



## Artaxerxes (Nov 11, 2008)

Boss has just told me my hair is to long and I need to make sure my tie is done right up to the top, instead of me leaving room to breathe

Feel like I'm 12 again now and want to set fire to something....

On the plus side I've told him to give me more money or I'm fucking off


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2008)

marty21 said:


> lunch will soon be here, decisions, decisions



Fictitious meeting? 
Halfway between your office and mine? 
Involving a few beers plus pie and mash?
Somehow worked into expenses for extra LOL?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 11, 2008)

Artaxerxes said:


> Boss has just told me my hair is to long and I need to make sure my tie is done right up to the top, instead of me leaving room to breathe
> 
> Feel like I'm 12 again now and want to set fire to something....
> 
> On the plus side I've told him to give me more money or I'm fucking off




(((Artaxerxes long hair)))


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2008)

Share price down again since 8am today... 

What happens when it reaches £0.00? 
Do I just starting gathering up toilet rolls and stuff?


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 11, 2008)

i left work cos i feel shite. now i am at home


----------



## sojourner (Nov 11, 2008)

Yeh, bog rolls, laptops, and all the kitchen supplies

Right, I've fucking had it waiting round for this cuntsock, I'm off home to finish off there


----------



## Sadken (Nov 11, 2008)

Where's your beccorra now, beccorra girl?


----------



## sojourner (Nov 11, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> i left work cos i feel shite. now i am at home



I shall be at home in about 10 mins.  But I don't feel shite 

win win


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 11, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Where's your beccorra now, beccorra girl?



berrocy no had none today


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 11, 2008)

I am feeling pretty shitty now - very jerky and stuff. May try to leave early. I just want to sleep all the time at the moment. I know it's just a symptom of the MS but it's a pisser


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2008)

I still have two fucking hours of this misery left.... 

Never mind, I got 1200g of Pilgrims Choice Medium Cheddar reduced from £11.97 to £3.00 at the shop today.

The little things make me happy


----------



## Sadken (Nov 11, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> berrocy no had none today



I bought 3 tubes over the weekend on your recommendation.  It's gone down like this:

Friday - took one, in accordance with your recommendation.  No results.

Saturday - took one in accordance with your recommendation.  Urine appears bright orange, giving my penis a pleasing lightsabre type effect when pissing.  Impressive.  Most impressive.

Sunday - Forgot to take them

Monday - Forgot again.  Why am I such a stupid idiot?

Tuesday - Really getting withdrawls quite bad now, I forgot again this morning.  Might throw myself on the tracks on the way home.  I wish I could go back to lightsabre dick day but there's no going back now.


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 11, 2008)

Sadken said:


> I bought 3 tubes over the weekend on your recommendation.  It's gone down like this:
> 
> Friday - took one, in accordance with your recommendation.  No results.
> 
> ...





well it works for me, and i haven't even got a dick (or a lightsabre)


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2008)

Been caning the beccorra over the last week. 
Not really noticed much of a 'hit' from it but the wee-wee has darkened some.


----------



## Sadken (Nov 11, 2008)

You are _proper_ missing out, dolly


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 11, 2008)

maybe i'll get a sex change?


----------



## Sadken (Nov 11, 2008)

You can have mine if you really want.  Troublesome thing that it is.


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 11, 2008)

i was in the market for something a bit bigger. you know, like _not_ a micro-penis...


----------



## Yetman (Nov 11, 2008)

Delicatessen + Ketamine = Excellent in depth freaky movie involvement.

Delicatessen + Ketamine + Dodgy downloaded copy that spazzed out and froze 2/3rds of the way through = EPIC RUIN 

Above + no sleep + getting into work to find not only has server deleted all my online files, my HD has gone on my laptop, meaning everything I’ve ever done in the past 3 years, not to mention all my personal stuff has gone = KILL ME IN THE FACE WITH A RUSTY SPORK FUCKING HELL THIS IS SHIT



Seriously. Sporkface. Meh.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2008)

How is your day otherwise?


----------



## Sadken (Nov 11, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> i was in the market for something a bit bigger. you know, like _not_ a micro-penis...



Maybe if you stitched it together with the one on your forehead...?


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 11, 2008)

Sadken said:


> Maybe if you stitched it together with the one on your forehead...?



i can't sew


----------



## Yetman (Nov 11, 2008)

Badgers said:


> How is your day otherwise?



Most henious old boy, however I'm fucking off and getting trashed soon though so it'll only get better eh


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 11, 2008)

Yetman said:


> Most henious old boy, however I'm fucking off and getting trashed soon though so it'll only get better eh



on a tuesday?!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 11, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Fictitious meeting?
> Halfway between your office and mine?
> Involving a few beers plus pie and mash?
> Somehow worked into expenses for extra LOL?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2008)

Every day works for me... 

I have just realised that my hair is quite long for me. 
Normally try and shave it to a grade zero every couple of weeks at least. 
I may actually let it grow for a while and see what it actually looks like for the first time in many years.


----------



## Yetman (Nov 11, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> on a tuesday?!



Im afraid its the only way out of this mess gal. Going to get a crate and some chizzle on the way home and smash myself into next week. 

Into the fray!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 11, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Every day works for me...
> 
> I have just realised that my hair is quite long for me.
> Normally try and shave it to a grade zero every couple of weeks at least.
> I may actually let it grow for a while and see what it actually looks like for the first time in many years.



bouffant ftw


----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2008)




----------



## Badgers (Nov 11, 2008)

Close now....


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2008)

Yawn..... 
Actually less yawn after a quality nine hour kip last night! 

Not too bad a day for me today. 
In the office till about 13:00 then off for early afternoon meetings followed by an early finish I predict


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 12, 2008)

i'm off sick again 

 but also


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2008)

We need to think of things you can do to distract you from your illness


----------



## sojourner (Nov 12, 2008)

I'm buggering off in an hour to take potential investors round all the centres and out for lunch etc

Fairly easy day


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 12, 2008)

Badgers said:


> We need to think of things you can do to distract you from your illness



well i've put some washing on, hung some out, soon i will clean the bathroom, then its manicure and pedicure time


----------



## marty21 (Nov 12, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> well i've put some washing on, hung some out, soon i will clean the bathroom, then its manicure and pedicure time



after that, could you nip to the offie for me?


----------



## Biddlybee (Nov 12, 2008)

I got in early, so get to leave early... still 7 hours to go though


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2008)

THIS!!!!!!


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 12, 2008)

marty21 said:


> after that, could you nip to the offie for me?



course! but why? are you not there already??


----------



## ovaltina (Nov 12, 2008)

Today I am going to try and do some actual work, which means avoiding puppy cam and urban until 3pm (when the puppies come back online).


----------



## marty21 (Nov 12, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> course! but why? are you not there already??



they were closed

and i need cider


now


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 12, 2008)

Glad I am working at home today as I am so achy feel like someone has run me over with a mega truck


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 12, 2008)

marty21 said:


> they were closed
> 
> and i need cider
> 
> ...



ahh! i read that as office! 

cool beans, i'll nip down there now. usual is it? white lightening??


----------



## marty21 (Nov 12, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> ahh! i read that as office!
> 
> cool beans, i'll nip down there now. usual is it? white lightening??



cool, meet you at the usual park bench


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2008)

I am speaking to idiots, it is fun and horrible in equal measures


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2008)

I think this thread needs a spin off thread... 

Title: I am an office worker get me out of here


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2008)

Right, bag is packed and I am heading off for the afternoon. 

Have a dragless afternoon peeps


----------



## marty21 (Nov 12, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Right, bag is packed and I am heading off for the afternoon.
> 
> Have a dragless afternoon peeps



nearly lunchtime, which will be the mid point of the week  will be nearing the weekend


----------



## ovaltina (Nov 12, 2008)

I've got a veggie lasagne in the fridge but there are no clean forks left. I'm hungry.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 12, 2008)

ovaltina said:


> I've got a veggie lasagne in the fridge but there are no clean forks left. I'm hungry.



clean the forks


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 12, 2008)

I have missed "Diagnosis Murder" - my day is ruined


----------



## ovaltina (Nov 12, 2008)

marty21 said:


> clean the forks



Too lazy  I went to the shop and got a jacket potato with cheese instead.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 12, 2008)

Fucking HELL, easy day my _arse_.  Only just got back and i'm _knackered_, AND i've got to go out and talk more over a stupid meal

still, free booze and food so...


----------



## Badgers (Nov 12, 2008)

Ahhhhh.... 
Was home before the working day ended. 

Spent the afternoon with hundreds of mortgage lenders/brokers. 
Was like a mixture of a car crash and funeral but less fun than them both together X 100000


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2008)

Morning office (those that are left) people.

Actually arrived to some good news this morning, one of my old clients want me to spend a lot of his cash. Not totally sure how much yet but it could put a shine on the end of my week


----------



## marty21 (Nov 13, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Morning office (those that are left) people.
> 
> Actually arrived to some good news this morning, one of my old clients want me to spend a lot of his cash. Not totally sure how much yet but it could put a shine on the end of my week



sweet

easy commute in, left at the last minute, got the 8.10, got a seat, swished through liverpool st, a metro line train was just leaving, got it, 40 minutes door ro door, had time to buy a coffee at the other end (although must stop that - recession and all that)


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2008)

marty21 said:


> had time to buy a coffee at the other end (although must stop that - recession and all that)



1. Work out your annual morning coffee spend
2. Hate yourself
3. Stop buying them 
4. Spend the money on beer, thus forgetting the recession


----------



## marty21 (Nov 13, 2008)

Badgers said:


> 1. Work out your annual morning coffee spend
> 2. Hate yourself
> 3. Stop buying them
> 4. Spend the money on beer, thus forgetting the recession


good advice , there's plenty of other stuff I waste my money on!!


----------



## ovaltina (Nov 13, 2008)

sickie today. i've got a bad stomach (true, it's hideous) and i've been up all night (also true)


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Actually arrived to some good news this morning, one of my old clients want me to spend a lot of his cash. Not totally sure how much yet but it could put a shine on the end of my week



Good news offset by letters from administators telling me two of my clients are no longer trading and both owe us money 

Happy happy happy times


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 13, 2008)

ovaltina said:


> sickie today. i've got a bad stomach (true, it's hideous) and i've been up all night (also true)



Sickie for me too today - think it might be an infection which has made my MS fatigue flare up so feel aching and exhausted. Currently posting from my bed which feels both slovenly and luxurious!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2008)

Quiet in here today... 

Are will all sick and redundant or actually busy for once?


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 13, 2008)

i'm kinda busy


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2008)

DEFINE 'kinda' DAMN YOU!!!!!! 

I am swinging from good to awful, from one call/email to the next.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 13, 2008)

kinda busy too


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2008)

Somebody actually just called me.


----------



## rennie (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm stressed out.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2008)

Come on now, this is getting too much today!!


----------



## sojourner (Nov 13, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Somebody actually just called me.



Oo snap.  I sent out a sales email and the guy actually called me - TWICE!!   Whether he'll come out to view or not is another matter however

Anyway - another one kinda busy here too, but nearly done


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 13, 2008)

well i feel sick now. not sure why. don't even fancy anything for tea, which is most unlike me


----------



## sojourner (Nov 13, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> well i feel sick now. not sure why. don't even fancy anything for tea, which is most unlike me



think there's a bug doing the rounds at the mo - poss winter vomiting thingymabob


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 13, 2008)

sojourner said:


> think there's a bug doing the rounds at the mo - poss winter vomiting thingymabob



cool, could do with shedding a few pounds for the party season


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Oo snap.  I sent out a sales email and the guy actually called me - TWICE!!   Whether he'll come out to view or not is another matter however



You get the impression a lot of companies are just going through the motions? I have done a shed load of work today and had a lot of inbound calls/emails but just met a wall of apathy and excuses. 

P.S. Soj, I have some free tickets to an industry event this month if you are interested?


----------



## sojourner (Nov 13, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> cool, could do with shedding a few pounds for the party season



  nowt like a good 48 hour spewing session for tightening the girth


----------



## sojourner (Nov 13, 2008)

Badgers said:


> You get the impression a lot of companies are just going through the motions? I have done a shed load of work today and had a lot of inbound calls/emails but just met a wall of apathy and excuses.
> 
> P.S. Soj, I have some free tickets to an industry event this month if you are interested?



aye, deffo. i've had a rush of leads lately, but not one of them is interested in signing before xmas   fucks sake, it's a market with a LOT of churn, what's available now may NOT be in fucking January 

errr...nah, you're alright   (then again, how much free booze is there?)


----------



## Badgers (Nov 13, 2008)

sojourner said:


> aye, deffo. i've had a rush of leads lately, but not one of them is interested in signing before xmas   fucks sake, it's a market with a LOT of churn, what's available now may NOT be in fucking January
> 
> errr...nah, you're alright   (then again, how much free booze is there?)



It might actually be a lot. 
Not sure though, will find out. 

Have 100 tickets at £60 a pop. 
Maybe I should just eBay them or summat?


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2008)

Friday smells sweet so far


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 14, 2008)

meh i cant face friday - i wish it was over already, or at least i wish it was 5pm. drag drag drag


----------



## marty21 (Nov 14, 2008)

meh, have to stuff envelopes first thing then a meeting with some govt training organisation and a meeting with the committee and possibly a late meeting going on til 6

drag drag drag

still it is friday

just about to catch the 8.10


----------



## sojourner (Nov 14, 2008)

Badgers said:


> It might actually be a lot.
> Not sure though, will find out.
> 
> Have 100 tickets at £60 a pop.
> Maybe I should just eBay them or summat?



The tickets cost money?  For an industry event? Sod that.  

I have 3 meetings today, which means I'm tied to the office until at least 4pm. Oh joy.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2008)

Just had a 'meeting' which seemed ominous when it was announced. 

Turns out our parent (in the Karen Matthews sense) company have had to make 'cutbacks' due to (poor business skills) the current financial climate. 

Naturally our first thought was that we might be finishing very early today but it transpires that they are vacating their (larger) office and moving the few remaining staff into our humble little office. 

Now we will be spending the afternoon archiving stuff, tidying stuff, moving stuff and preparing for our new chums.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2008)

Badgers said:


> new chums



Fairly substantial redunancies up at head office towers. What a shitty day they must have had yesterday when they arrived and found a letter stating that 75% of them will be made redundant and those that choose to remain will have to commute to SW18 instead of Watford.


----------



## Yetman (Nov 14, 2008)

I went to the cash machine last night, pressed £80, then took my card and fucked off without taking the money.

What a fucking twat 

This week just gets better......I expect I'll arrive home later to find everybody dead or something.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 14, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Fairly substantial redunancies up at head office towers. What a shitty day they must have had yesterday when they arrived and found a letter stating that 75% of them will be made redundant and those that choose to remain will have to commute to SW18 instead of Watford.



75%??!!  jesus.  

one meeting down, two to go


fucks sake yetty


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2008)

Yetman said:


> I went to the cash machine last night, pressed £80, then took my card and fucked off without taking the money.
> 
> What a fucking twat
> 
> This week just gets better......I expect I'll arrive home later to find everybody dead or something.





Somebody had a great night mate


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2008)

sojourner said:


> 75%??!!  jesus.



Nasty eh! 

I am a bit detached about it all as I have hardly met anyone from the head office. Gonna be pretty mucky for a while though....


----------



## sojourner (Nov 14, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Nasty eh!
> 
> I am a bit detached about it all as I have hardly met anyone from the head office. Gonna be pretty mucky for a while though....



I think you should wear your wig and some comedy socks when they move in, to welcome them like.  And put up a sign that says 'you don't have to be mad to work here, but it helps'


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2008)

sojourner said:


> I think you should wear your wig and some comedy socks when they move in, to welcome them like.  And put up a sign that says 'you don't have to be mad to work here, but it helps'



Win ^ ^ 

I reckon I could make up a 'welcome pack' too with hundreds of really petty rules about the office. Also create an 'employee of the week' photo wall but use photos of people that have never worked here so when they ask who they are I can say they have been sacked for breaking one of the petty rules. 

Might mention protection money too or something?


----------



## sojourner (Nov 14, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Win ^ ^
> 
> I reckon I could make up a *'welcome pack' too with hundreds of really petty rules about the office.* Also create an 'employee of the week' photo wall but use photos of people that have never worked here so when they ask who they are I can say they have been sacked for breaking one of the petty rules.
> 
> Might mention protection money too or something?



  do it!!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2008)

Lists of acceptable words
Toilet break limits and allocated time slots
Authorised kettle operators 
Daily coffee allowance 
Sock colours permitted 
Acceptable use of electricity 
Prayer times and which religions are permitted 

There must be many more.......


----------



## sojourner (Nov 14, 2008)

The office scolding email thread should help somewhat I think


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2008)

Hairstyle policy 
Bi-annual mandatory flu-jab policy


----------



## marty21 (Nov 14, 2008)

what  busy morning!! flat out until now, outrageous


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2008)

Bit of an odd atmos here after the mornings news.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 14, 2008)

2 meetings down, 1 to go

fucking knackered

gasping for a spliff


----------



## marty21 (Nov 14, 2008)

haven't quite finished the envelope stuffing yet , one meeting down, one was a no show, not sure about the late afternoon one, might make an excuse and shoot off


----------



## sojourner (Nov 14, 2008)

marty21 said:


> not sure about the late afternoon one, might make an excuse and shoot off



Wish I could, but no-go - it's with a property partner and absolutely HAS to be sat through.  The best I can hope for is that my boss and him don't get into a football discussion, thereby extending the meeting by a fucking hour


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2008)

Fine lunch consisting mostly of Becks Vier paid for by somebody else. 
Now back at the desk like a battery cockerel eating home made tuna salad with French dressing and putting off moving desks. 

The heady whirl of office life continues to amaze


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 14, 2008)

I still feel terrible - only really came in 'cos we are off to see "Monkey" this evening. I could do with going back to bed.

Luckily the backlog from yesterday isn't too bad


----------



## sojourner (Nov 14, 2008)

God I am GASPING for a spliff


----------



## sojourner (Nov 14, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> I still feel terrible - only really came in 'cos we are off to see "Monkey" this evening. I could do with going back to bed.
> 
> Luckily the backlog from yesterday isn't too bad



Hope you're feeling on the up soon chick


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 14, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Hope you're feeling on the up soon chick



Ta - I think I have a bit of a cold and any kind of infection just makes my MS symptoms worse.

And I know I must be ill 'cos normally at this stage in the day I am day dreaming about a large glass of red wine and all I am thinking about at the moment is a hot cup of sweet tea


----------



## sojourner (Nov 14, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Ta - I think I have a bit of a cold and any kind of infection just makes my MS symptoms worse.
> 
> And I know I must be ill 'cos normally at this stage in the day I am day dreaming about a large glass of red wine and all I am thinking about at the moment is a hot cup of sweet tea



  never mind, my meeting got cancelled cos blerk forgot about it, so am home now and having a glass of wine for you 

yeehaaa!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2008)

Afternoon clear up done and we made some headway. 
Now sitting at a new desk which needs a bit of breaking in. Not that I have anything on my desk but the surface is a little sticky and I have not quite worked out the monitor angle. 

Friday afternoon drag is here and the few beers at lunch makes me sleepy. Longer commute to Kent tonight but should be in the pub by 19:30


----------



## sojourner (Nov 14, 2008)

Are the new people in yet?

Have you finished their welcome packs?


----------



## sojourner (Nov 14, 2008)

I thought of something else you could do.  Name badges with porno names on them


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2008)

sojourner said:


> Are the new people in yet?
> 
> Have you finished their welcome packs?



The whole process will take about two weeks we are told. Still not 100% sure who is going and who is being kept on. The welcome packs are clearly a Tuesday job, not a Friday afternoon! 



sojourner said:


> I thought of something else you could do.  Name badges with porno names on them


----------



## Crispy (Nov 14, 2008)

God I can barely keep my eyes open. Come _on_


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2008)

Into the last hour. 
All senior people have now gone home and just a few of us left.

The drag is harsh though....


----------



## sojourner (Nov 14, 2008)

Badgers said:


> The welcome packs are clearly a Tuesday job, not a Friday afternoon!



Yes

Clearly

Hadn't thought that one through


----------



## Badgers (Nov 14, 2008)

Thinking is what we need more of in this outfit!!


----------



## sojourner (Nov 14, 2008)

Badgers said:


>



Needs a blue sky background


----------



## oryx (Nov 14, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Turns out our parent (in the Karen Matthews sense)



sorry, but


----------



## marty21 (Nov 14, 2008)

a meeting, starting at 4pm on a fucking friday, what kind of craziness and insanity is that ?  luckily they didn't gas too long, and I barely gassed, and I was out by 5.15, but still  x infinity


----------



## sojourner (Nov 14, 2008)

marty21 said:


> a meeting, starting at 4pm on a fucking friday, what kind of craziness and insanity is that ?  luckily they didn't gas too long, and I barely gassed, and I was out by 5.15, but still  x infinity



at home now though, eh marty?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 14, 2008)

sojourner said:


> at home now though, eh marty?



yep, supping on red wine and watching csi


----------



## sojourner (Nov 14, 2008)

marty21 said:


> yep, supping on red wine and watching csi



which csi? my lass has a very strict thing on which one is best


----------



## marty21 (Nov 14, 2008)

sojourner said:


> which csi? my lass has a very strict thing on which one is best



vegas


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2008)

Saturday has no drag at all... 
Sadly this day has a habit of passing too quickly!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2008)

Arrrggggggghhhhhhhh........ 

Getting out of bed on this woeful Monday morning took a Herculean effort and now sitting at my desk absorbing the grim Monday morning feeling in the office. Too early to start counting the hours till this day ends, let alone the number of sleeps till Friday returns once more. 

Now all that remains is to see if CF is late or sick or in need of a last minute days holiday


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2008)

He made it on time


----------



## sojourner (Nov 17, 2008)

I struggled to get up this morning n all

God I hate Mondays...can see why that lass went mad with a gun can't you?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 17, 2008)

saw some evidence of the economic downturn

an estate agent, hoovering his own office


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2008)

Lunch soon?


----------



## marty21 (Nov 17, 2008)

it looked like it was the only productive thing he would do all day

((((west hampstead estate agents))))))


----------



## Yetman (Nov 17, 2008)

Went out Saturday afternoon.......something happened......woke up this morning with a mental headache with lager and ash all over the bed and not much of a clue what I actually did all weekend 

I'm scared of checking my account balance though.....that I do know.


----------



## Yetman (Nov 17, 2008)

And now all my fucking posts are going on twice. And I've just been hit with a £1700 elec bill. Today is just getting even more brilliant as time goes on, what will happen next eh readers?


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 17, 2008)

you're channeling fred elliot yetman


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2008)

A standard weekend then Yetty? 

Mine was half family and half sofa which was a pretty good balance in the main. Still woke feeling like a bag of rustly spanners today and the minutes are dragging as slowly as usual.


----------



## Yetman (Nov 17, 2008)

Fred West more like Fred West I say


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 17, 2008)

Just got in - doctor's appointment - so will settle myself down with a cup of tea before starting work............

...........

...........

Bored now


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2008)

Late lunch today so hopefully the Monday afternoon drag is not too brutal


----------



## marty21 (Nov 17, 2008)

1 hour to lunch


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2008)

Post 2001


----------



## marty21 (Nov 17, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Post 2001



how many if you add the first thread?

and can you do some kind of graph or pie chart


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 17, 2008)

How can I put something down on my desk and immediately lose it  WHERE ARE MY SCISSORS!!!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 17, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> How can I put something down on my desk and immediately lose it  WHERE ARE MY SCISSORS!!!



under the pork pie?


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 17, 2008)

marty21 said:


> under the pork pie?



They were under my keyboard . I don't have a pork pie . I want one now, I want one a lot!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 17, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> They were under my keyboard . I don't have a pork pie . I want one now, I want one a lot!



so do 1


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2008)

Soreen is nice but would be better toasted if we had a toaster


----------



## sojourner (Nov 17, 2008)

I just had credit-crunch beans, on toast

I hate cheap beans


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2008)

sojourner said:


> I hate cheap beans



We do get Heinz beans even when skint as they are superior to cheaper supermarket versions.


----------



## sojourner (Nov 17, 2008)

Badgers said:


> We do get Heinz beans even when skint as they are superior to cheaper supermarket versions.



I only eat them about once a year anyway

meh

(meh has been added to the dictionary, did you hear?)


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2008)

sojourner said:


> I only eat them about once a year anyway
> 
> meh
> 
> (meh has been added to the dictionary, did you hear?)



Yeah, I thought about a 'meh thread' but then thought better of it


----------



## marty21 (Nov 17, 2008)

come on lunch!!, I'd have credit crunch beans if i could eat them right now


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 17, 2008)

sojourner said:


> I only eat them about once a year anyway
> 
> meh
> 
> (meh has been added to the dictionary, did you hear?)



Yeah - they were discussing on BBC Breakfast how "meh" is pronounced!


----------



## sojourner (Nov 17, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Yeah - they were discussing on BBC Breakfast how "meh" is pronounced!



  fucking hell - how else CAN you pronounce it??


----------



## sojourner (Nov 17, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Yeah, I thought about a 'meh thread' but then thought better of it



meh


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 17, 2008)

well i have just eaten some soup. it was nice but not filling enough. i may nip out and get crisps to supplement


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2008)

I know many people must hate me for it but I do say 'meh' a fair bit now.


----------



## marty21 (Nov 17, 2008)

Badgers said:


> I know many people must hate me for it but I do say 'meh' a fair bit now.



i might have said it out loud occasionally


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2008)

I have not stopped that low


----------



## dolly's gal (Nov 17, 2008)

Badgers said:


> I know many people must hate me for it but I do say 'meh' a fair bit now.





i fucking hate you for that, i really do


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2008)

I love raw emotion


----------



## marty21 (Nov 17, 2008)

dolly's gal said:


> i fucking hate you for that, i really do



good, but don't hate me


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2008)

Lunch now. 
Cold stroll to town


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Nov 17, 2008)

Badgers said:


> We do get Heinz beans even when skint as they are superior to cheaper supermarket versions.



You know what, though, EuroShopper beans at 25p a can are actually quite decent. Better than Tesco own-brand certainly which are more expensive.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2008)

I remember turning the heater on this morning but pretty sure I never turned it off. Now can't get hold of wifey to find out if she did or not and getting a bit flustered... 

The sensible part of me is telling me to run out of the door double quick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2008)

Badgers said:


> I remember turning the heater on this morning but pretty sure I never turned it off. Now can't get hold of wifey to find out if she did or not and getting a bit flustered...
> 
> The sensible part of me is telling me to run out of the door double quick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Wifey turned it off 

Phew X 1,000,000


----------



## Relahni (Nov 17, 2008)

fuck this, I'm out of here in 30 minutes.


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 17, 2008)

This is probably something that is fairly niche to what I do but I find people who decide to put 'z' on the end of words - or that would be 'wordz' - very, very annoying .

So far today I have had "....workz" and "...starz" and even "kidz..."

Theatrical types - they are so amuzing


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2008)

Lolz


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 17, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Lolz


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2008)

z


----------



## pigtails (Nov 17, 2008)

man I'm bored!! (or should that be boredz?? )

I'm on my own in the office and have got work to do but it's a unified assessment, statement of needs and careplan - can't be arsed!!


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 17, 2008)

Badgers said:


> z





pigtails said:


> man I'm bored!! (or should that be boredz?? )
> 
> I'm on my own in the office and have got work to do but it's a unified assessment, statement of needs and careplan - can't be arsed!!



I hatez you both!

Got to that stage of the day now when I am flagging. Am hoping a restorative cup of tea will help


----------



## pigtails (Nov 17, 2008)

teaz, alwayz helpz!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2008)

Phoning people and getting met with apathy is not waking me up on this misery of a Monday. Could just doze off at my desk now and sleep for a long time but might get a bit of grief if I do!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2008)

QueenOfGoths said:


> Iz hatez youz bothz!


----------



## marty21 (Nov 17, 2008)

90 minutez left


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2008)

I might find a reason to leave at 5pm tonight just to get me on the sofa earlier. It may cause a scene but I am starting to not care today................


----------



## QueenOfGoths (Nov 17, 2008)

marty21 said:


> 90 minutez left



et tu Martyz


----------



## pigtails (Nov 17, 2008)

marty21 said:


> 90 minutez left



yayz!!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2008)

QueenOfGothz


----------



## marty21 (Nov 17, 2008)

Badgers said:


> QueenOfGothz



lulz


----------



## pigtails (Nov 17, 2008)

Badgers said:


> QueenOfGothz



hahahaz!


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2008)

Come on now, this is becoming boring as fook people.


----------



## Numbers (Nov 17, 2008)

I'm in unchartered territory today/this week as I'm working normal 9-5:30 hours as opposed to my usual 7-3:30.

It's nice having a lie in til 6:30 but weird right now cos I keep thinking I should be leaving.  in fact am usually rolling a bifta at home at this time.

Needless to say I don't know what to do with myself so time for once seems to be taking it's fucking time.


----------



## Yetman (Nov 17, 2008)

Welcome to our world my man! About time too, you with your early finishes and job that you dont seem to mind at all and all that 

I'm spinning around on my chair while rewriting my CV so I can escape this sorry hellhole into another hellhole but with new twats to avoid and slightly more cash


----------



## sojourner (Nov 17, 2008)

@ tony 

How come your hours have changed?


----------



## pigtails (Nov 17, 2008)

Badgers said:


> Come on now, this is becoming boring as fook people.



z


----------



## marty21 (Nov 17, 2008)

40 minutes to 






freedom


----------



## Numbers (Nov 17, 2008)

By choice Soj', got fed up waking up at 4:30am every day, + means mrs and I can meet up after work now too, I used to go to bed early too so we didn't get as much time together in the evening as we'd like.

I'm only doing it for a cpl of weeks mind, as I like to be up with the birds and travel home when the tubes are empty.

Yetty


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2008)

freedomz


----------



## sojourner (Nov 17, 2008)

Numbers said:


> By choice Soj', got fed up waking up at 4:30am every day, + means mrs and I can meet up after work now too, I used to go to bed early too so we didn't get as much time together in the evening as we'd like.
> 
> I'm only doing it for a cpl of weeks mind, as I like to be up with the birds and travel home when the tubes are empty.



  There's no way in this WORLD I could get up at 4.30 every day


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2008)

Oh oh oh....

Closer now, into the last half hour and only raining a bit outside


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2008)

Thread continues here: http://www.urban75.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=270541


----------

